# Degradación total de las nuevas generaciones



## Hombrelobo (Martes a la(s) 10:07 PM)

Trabajo desde hace unos meses en una empresa en la cual estoy bien posicionado. No hablo a nivel monetario pero formo parte de la empresa a nivel de puesto, confianza, etc. y tengo claro que me voy a jubilar ahí.

Estoy flipándolo con lo poco que está dispuesta a currar la gente de plantilla, es brutal la pachorra con que la gente se toma el trabajo, da la sensación que les importe una mierda su trabajo a la gente de fábrica hasta niveles inimaginables.

¿Como es posible que los 30ñeros de hoy en día no tengan un mínimo de sangre en el cuerpo?. Yo siendo de los 70's, si me pongo a hacer labores de plantilla hago X2 o X3 que cualquier currela sin matarme, la pasividad que me rodea es espectacular, parece que viva en un mundo a cámara lenta.

Siempre he sido una persona respetuosa con el trabajo de los demás pero hoy me encuentro en la situación que personalmente despediría a varios de ellos y tras ello dormiría plácidamente, sin remordimiento alguno. Por desgracia mi gerente es bastante reacio a despedir.

Como coño es posible tal pasividad?, Que espera esta gente de la vida?. Estamos hablando de gente sin estudios ni proyección alguna.

He de decir que una parte de la plantilla no entra en este juego y curran bastante. Estos pobres se queman bastante ante la pasividad de sus "compañeros" pero por suerte ahí están dando el callo. Que injusto es el mundo.

Este país se va al puto guano sin remedio


----------



## polnet (Martes a la(s) 10:11 PM)

Con 24 años llegué a encargado en una empresa, tenia de media de 20 a 30 personas a mi cargo, nunca más, este país es de zánganos, derrochadores y sobre todo envidiosos…


----------



## CADAdiasoy+RICO! (Martes a la(s) 10:11 PM)

Cuando se paga una mierda a los trabajadores y el Estado te roba más de la mitad de lo que ganas, acabas antes o después llegando a la conclusión de que reme su puta madre.

Quizá en tu época hace muchos años no había negros moros y todo tipo de foráneos a los que el Estado les regala de todo, con la salvedad que ese de todo incluye lo que a ti te han robado antes.

Se ríen y se mean en nuestra cara y encima tenemos que apretar más los dientes y remar más y más rápido.

Y una puta mierda.

De nada.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (Martes a la(s) 10:14 PM)

"ojala la muerte me llegue por españa" proverbio italiano


----------



## Lemavos (Martes a la(s) 10:16 PM)

Trabajar no tiene sentido en el momento socio económico actual. 

Los empresarios, el estado corrupto con sus impuestos confiscatorios y los trabajadores medios como el op, deben ser despedidos, no tienen algo básico hoy en día para gestionar empresas, grupos profesionales, un país, etc.... HOY EN DÍA HACE FALTA EMPATÍA E INTELIGENCIA EMOCIONAL. 

LA VIDA CAMBIA RÁPIDO, NADA TIENE QUE VER LA ACTUALIDAD CON HACE 25 AÑOS.


----------



## Hombrelobo (Martes a la(s) 10:16 PM)

CADAdiasoy+RICO! dijo:


> Cuando se paga una mierda a los trabajadores y el Estado te roba más de la mitad de lo que ganas, acabas antes o después llegando a la conclusión de que reme su puta madre.
> 
> De nada.



Hombre, el sueldo es lo que es, hablamos de entorno a 1K netos en 14 pagas.
Pero es que hablamos de currelas sin futuro alguno, son puestos de trabajo de producción sin cualificación necesaria. Si quieren más haber estudiao.


----------



## Poseidón (Martes a la(s) 10:17 PM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Trabajo desde hace unos meses en una empresa en la cual estoy bien posicionado. No hablo a nivel monetario pero formo parte de la empresa a nivel de puesto, confianza, etc. y tengo claro que me voy a jubilar ahí.
> 
> E*stoy flipándolo con lo poco que está dispuesta a currar la gente de plantilla, es brutal la pachorra con que la gente se toma el trabajo, da la sensación que les importe una mierda su trabajo a la gente de fábrica hasta niveles inimaginables.*
> 
> ...



Se paga una mierda. No se que esperais.


----------



## Ultraboost (Martes a la(s) 10:17 PM)

No despide xk el que viene es peor


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (Martes a la(s) 10:18 PM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Trabajo desde hace unos meses en una empresa en la cual estoy bien posicionado. No hablo a nivel monetario pero formo parte de la empresa a nivel de puesto, confianza, etc. y tengo claro que me voy a jubilar ahí.
> 
> Estoy flipándolo con lo poco que está dispuesta a currar la gente de plantilla, es brutal la pachorra con que la gente se toma el trabajo, da la sensación que les importe una mierda su trabajo a la gente de fábrica hasta niveles inimaginables.
> 
> ...



Si les tiene contratados será por que ese es el nivel de compromiso que encuentran con esa mierda sueldo.


----------



## Lemavos (Martes a la(s) 10:18 PM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Hombre, el sueldo es lo que es, hablamos de entorno a 1K netos.
> Pero es que hablamos de currelas sin futuro alguno, son puestos de trabajo de producción sin cualificación necesaria. Si quieren más haber estudiao.



Sino eres un troll, ojalá que te mueras pronto. 

Gente como tú miserable, sobran en el mundo.


----------



## Hombrelobo (Martes a la(s) 10:19 PM)

Lemavos dijo:


> .... HOY EN DÍA HACE FALTA EMPATÍA E INTELIGENCIA EMOCIONAL.
> 
> LA VIDA CAMBIA RÁPIDO, NADA TIENE QUE VER LA ACTUALIDAD CON HACE 25 AÑOS.



Precisamente se trata bastante bien a la gente, no se exigen grandes esfuerzos ni se habla mal al personal. El dueño es bastante "persona" y los intermedios también lo somos.


----------



## Pirro (Martes a la(s) 10:19 PM)

"Bien posicionado pero no a nivel monetario" = Pringado que asume responsabilidades sin sueldo. 

"Formo parte de la empresa a nivel de puesto, confianza, etc...." = Un asalariado más que no heredará el chiringo. 

"Despediría pero POR DESGRACIA "MI" gerente es reacio a despedir" = Hablando del jefe como MI capitán. 

En resumidas cuentas, sorbelefas pymero premium. Un Smithers.


----------



## Fargo (Martes a la(s) 10:20 PM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Estoy flipándolo con lo poco que está dispuesta a currar la gente de plantilla, es brutal la pachorra con que la gente se toma el trabajo, da la sensación que les importe una mierda su trabajo a *la gente de fábrica* hasta niveles inimaginables.



Por el sueldo mínimo por Convenio, rendimiento mínimo.
Quieres más rendimiento? Págale más a tus trabajadores.
Para recibir hay que dar.


----------



## Hombrelobo (Martes a la(s) 10:20 PM)

Lemavos dijo:


> Sino eres un troll, ojalá que te mueras pronto.
> 
> Gente como tú miserable, sobran en el mundo.



Lo que tú digas, rey.


----------



## Hombrelobo (Martes a la(s) 10:23 PM)

Pirro dijo:


> "Bien posicionado pero no a nivel monetario" = Pringado que asume responsabilidades sin sueldo.
> 
> "Formo parte de la empresa a nivel de puesto, confianza, etc...." = Un asalariado más que no heredará el chiringo.
> 
> ...



Somos familia, estoy ahí para remar hasta el fin. Es cuestión de compromiso.


----------



## Julc (Martes a la(s) 10:24 PM)

Arribista que cree que va a heredar la empresa abre hilo.


----------



## spica (Martes a la(s) 10:24 PM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Hombre, el sueldo es lo que es, hablamos de entorno a 1K netos.
> Pero es que hablamos de currelas sin futuro alguno, son puestos de trabajo de producción sin cualificación necesaria. Si quieren más haber estudiao.



Que no te quieres enterar.

Para que el Ejtao te quite 2 euros de cada 3 y para mas inri te los robe para comprar votos y joderte a ti.

Que curre su puta madre.


----------



## Geldschrank (Martes a la(s) 10:24 PM)

Aunque te paguen bien no hay incentivos.
Incentivos como casarte, formar una familia, tener un proyecto de vida.
Y luego como decís el estado se lleva lo que ganas en forma de impuestos.


----------



## Hombrelobo (Martes a la(s) 10:26 PM)

Fargo dijo:


> Por el sueldo mínimo por Convenio, rendimiento mínimo.
> Para recibir hay que dar.



1k neto x14 algunos un poco más.
Lo que hay para los puestos que son. Tampoco se les exige.


----------



## Gonorrea (Martes a la(s) 10:27 PM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Hombre, el sueldo es lo que es, hablamos de entorno a 1K netos.
> Pero es que hablamos de currelas sin futuro alguno, son puestos de trabajo de producción sin cualificación necesaria. Si quieren más haber estudiao.



Pagales lo suficiente para que estén motivados. Jamón a precio de mortadela no puede ser

...Y si no podéis pagar más bajar la persiana.


----------



## Hombrelobo (Martes a la(s) 10:29 PM)

Gonorrea dijo:


> Pagales lo suficiente para que estén motivados. Jamón a precio de mortadela no puede ser
> 
> ...Y si no podéis pagar más bajar la persiana.



Nunca se subirán los sueldos sin un mínimo de actitud.
Nadie pide jamón, es que no llegan ni a mortadela.


----------



## Hombrelobo (Martes a la(s) 10:32 PM)

Ultraboost dijo:


> No despide xk el que viene es peor



En eso tienes bastante razón.


----------



## jota1971 (Martes a la(s) 10:44 PM)

Yo lo descubrí hace muchos años trabajando con Gitanos, comprendí que el PERRO es otra raza, una subespecie que se encuentra entre nosotros y con la que no hay nada que hacer, o la aceptas como es o ni te acerques...


----------



## ferjt (Martes a la(s) 10:58 PM)

14.000 año no está tan mal para operarios sin formación, depende de la dureza del trabajo, horarios que no te coman el día, ambiente laboral...

La mayoría de conforeros que dicen cobrar 30.000 netos año ganarán eso o menos.


----------



## Valencianin (Martes a la(s) 11:03 PM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Trabajo desde hace unos meses en una empresa en la cual estoy bien posicionado. No hablo a nivel monetario pero formo parte de la empresa a nivel de puesto, confianza, etc. y tengo claro que me voy a jubilar ahí.
> 
> Estoy flipándolo con lo poco que está dispuesta a currar la gente de plantilla, es brutal la pachorra con que la gente se toma el trabajo, da la sensación que les importe una mierda su trabajo a la gente de fábrica hasta niveles inimaginables.
> 
> ...



Si vieras un instituto público hoy en día fliparías...


----------



## la_trotona (Martes a la(s) 11:03 PM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Trabajo desde hace unos meses en una empresa en la cual estoy bien posicionado. No hablo a nivel monetario pero formo parte de la empresa a nivel de puesto, confianza, etc. y tengo claro que me voy a jubilar ahí.
> 
> Estoy flipándolo con lo poco que está dispuesta a currar la gente de plantilla, es brutal la pachorra con que la gente se toma el trabajo, da la sensación que les importe una mierda su trabajo a la gente de fábrica hasta niveles inimaginables.
> 
> ...



El problema es del gerente o de quien tenga la responsabilidad de despedir, si no los despide porque cree que será complicado formarlos (no parece por lo que cuentas) o son primos, amigos, amantes o lo que sea de gente que aprecia y por eso se dedican a hacer el vago, habiendo gente en la calle mucho más válidad que ellos, pues los vagos hacen bien, la verdad.


----------



## Hombrelobo (Martes a la(s) 11:09 PM)

ferjt dijo:


> 14.000 año no está tan mal para operarios sin formación, depende de la dureza del trabajo, horarios que no te coman el día, ambiente laboral...
> 
> La mayoría de conforeros que dicen cobrar 30.000 netos año ganarán eso o menos.



Hombre, al año netos les quedarán sobre los 15k, si hacen horas más (evidentemente), el trabajo no es de matarse y a las 15:30 han acabado y tienen su vida por delante.

Pero a gente con tal pasividad no te planteas subirle el sueldo. El dueño tiene previsto subir algo los sueldos a los currelas que están demostrando interés.
Pero es que a los otros... Es que no dan ni chapa...


----------



## Antiglobalismo (Martes a la(s) 11:13 PM)

Si echarais a la basura al que no hace ni el huevo y va al trabajo a pasar el día verías como no hay gente así.

El problema es la sociedad PSOE socialista de mierda que se ha creado en España que hasta en las empresas privadas hay casta funcionarial y doy fe porque en casi todos los trabajos por los que he pasado era así, gente currándonoslo de la ostia y sacos de mierda socialista vagueando y los jefes dando palos siempre a los currantes. Al menos tú tienes compasión por los que curran, donde yo estuve ni eso.


----------



## mindugi (Martes a la(s) 11:13 PM)

Para estar motivado en el trabajo influye:

- Un salario que permita ahorrar
- Compañeros competentes y afables
- Jefes admirables por sus cualidades
- Tareas estimulantes
- La ilusión de proyección profesional y adquisición de habilidades
- La percepción de que tu trabajo influye positivamente en el entorno
- Horarios compatibles con los ritmos circadianos
- Entorno de trabajo salubre, con luz natural, aire limpio y poco ruido


¿Se cumple alguna de estas en España? Bajo mi experiencia NO. Pues que reme con ganas su puta madre


----------



## Hombrelobo (Martes a la(s) 11:16 PM)

la_trotona dijo:


> El problema es del gerente o de quien tenga la responsabilidad de despedir, si no los despide porque cree que será complicado formarlos (no parece por lo que cuentas) o son primos, amigos, amantes o lo que sea de gente que aprecia y por eso se dedican a hacer el vago, habiendo gente en la calle mucho más válidad que ellos, pues los vagos hacen bien, la verdad.



Familiares solo somos 2 y precisamente bastante currantes. Yo le digo que despida a los vagos exagerados y eso que no soy persona que le guste despedir pero a él le cuesta bastante y quizá ahí este el problema.

Lo de formar es que no es ni necesario, ya te digo que no hace falta formación ninguna.


----------



## Komanche O_o (Martes a la(s) 11:16 PM)

Venga, LAMECAYETANOS, a hacer horas extras, qué hoy heredas la empresa!!


----------



## Hombrelobo (Martes a la(s) 11:21 PM)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Si echarais a la basura al que no hace ni el huevo y va al trabajo a pasar el día verías como no hay gente así.
> 
> El problema es la sociedad PSOE socialista de mierda que se ha creado en España que hasta en las empresas privadas hay casta funcionarial y doy fe porque en casi todos los trabajos por los que he pasado era así, gente currándonoslo de la ostia y sacos de mierda socialista vagueando y los jefes dando palos siempre a los currantes. Al menos tú tienes compasión por los que curran, donde yo estuve ni eso.



Los currantes no tardarán en ser mejor recompensados, espero que este año suba algunos sueldos.
A los que curran no se les da palo... Cuando no hay dinero también se paga con cariño 

Es que palo no damos ni a los vagos, joder!.


----------



## Hombrelobo (Martes a la(s) 11:24 PM)

Komanche O_o dijo:


> Venga, LAMECAYETANOS, a hacer horas extras, qué hoy heredas la empresa!!



Vivo bastante bien, entre otras cosas por qué hago mis labores a gusto. 
Te jodecs.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (Martes a la(s) 11:26 PM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Los currantes no tardarán en ser mejor recompensados, espero que este año suba algunos sueldos.
> A los que curran no se les da palo... Cuando no hay dinero también se paga con cariño
> 
> Es que palo no damos ni a los vagos, joder!.



Pues mala pinta tiene eso. Seguirán vagueando y los que curran se os van a ir...por lo que dices que "esperáis" que suba algunos.


----------



## Rojelio Medio (Martes a la(s) 11:27 PM)

Aunque si que es verdad que los "jóvenes" tienen una empanada importante, también es verdad que la mayoría de trabajos de baja cualificación tienen unas condiciones que son una mierda, y la gente sabe que es cuestión de tiempo que los echen o que encuentren otra cosa (que acabara siendo otra mierda )


----------



## Hombrelobo (Martes a la(s) 11:32 PM)

mindugi dijo:


> Para estar motivado en el trabajo influye:
> 
> - Un salario que permita ahorrar
> - Compañeros competentes y afables
> ...



Salario no se plantea si no se ve un mínimo esfuerzo. Compañeros afables precisamente los que curran lo son, proyección ninguna posible sin ganas y ni tendrán la EGB o bachillerato actual. Horario decente con las tardes libres no parece tan malo. Entorno limpio... A pesar de que no les gusta limpiar.

Digo yo que el que algo quiera algo también tendrá que poner.


----------



## la_trotona (Martes a la(s) 11:32 PM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Familiares solo somos 2 y precisamente bastante currantes. Yo le digo que despida a los vagos exagerados y eso que no soy persona que le guste despedir pero a él le cuesta bastante y quizá ahí este el problema.
> 
> Lo de formar es que no es ni necesario, ya te digo que no hace falta formación ninguna.



Pues entonces muy mal, en cuanto se despidiesen a un par de vagos de los más grandes, muchos otros tomaban nota y se esmeraban más.


----------



## Hombrelobo (Martes a la(s) 11:33 PM)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Pues mala pinta tiene eso. Seguirán vagueando y los que curran se os van a ir...por lo que dices que "esperáis" que suba algunos.



Subirán en breve. Los que curran se quedarán.


----------



## Orífero (Martes a la(s) 11:33 PM)

No sólo es que paguen poco y pidan mucho. Es que de lo que pagan, el estado roba un pastizal para mantener etnias varias, excluidos varios y políticos varios.

Encima de puta, poner la cama y pagar el polvo.


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (Martes a la(s) 11:34 PM)

_Haz como que me pagas y haré como que trabajo._


----------



## Hombrelobo (Martes a la(s) 11:34 PM)

la_trotona dijo:


> Pues entonces muy mal, en cuanto se despidiesen a un par de vagos de los más grandes, muchos otros tomaban nota y se esmeraban más.



Esa es mi canción actualmente. Cepillarse 3 ó 4.


----------



## Doctor Amor (Martes a la(s) 11:36 PM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Trabajo desde hace unos meses en una empresa en la cual estoy bien posicionado. No hablo a nivel monetario pero formo parte de la empresa a nivel de puesto, confianza, etc. y tengo claro que me voy a jubilar ahí.
> 
> Estoy flipándolo con lo poco que está dispuesta a currar la gente de plantilla, es brutal la pachorra con que la gente se toma el trabajo, da la sensación que les importe una mierda su trabajo a la gente de fábrica hasta niveles inimaginables.
> 
> ...



No se lo tome usted a título personal: el objetivo de la agenda 2030 es destruir a la gente que tiene 35-40 años en adelante.
Le aseguro que a trabajar no me gana, pero la recompensa por semejante esfuerzo es tan pequeña ahora que es más inteligente sentarse a esperar y dejar que los demás se autodestruyan. 
Los hombres más jóvenes ya nacimos con grilletes, ahora les toca a ustedes jugar a subir la piedra de sisifo


----------



## Hombrelobo (Martes a la(s) 11:37 PM)

Orífero dijo:


> No sólo es que paguen poco y pidan mucho. Es que de lo que pagan, el estado roba un pastizal para mantener etnias varias, excluidos varios y políticos varios.
> 
> Encima de puta, poner la cama y pagar el polvo.



Claro, que les suban el sueldo a los que no dan ni chapa y seguro que se matan a currar...Ya te digo yo que no.

Lo de que quien algo quiere algo le cuesta también existe..


----------



## Visilleras (Martes a la(s) 11:39 PM)

Y eso los de 30, si ves "currar" a los de 20, alucinas.


----------



## mindugi (Martes a la(s) 11:41 PM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Salario no se plantea si no se ve un mínimo esfuerzo. Compañeros afables precisamente los que curran lo son, proyección ninguna posible sin ganas y ni tendrán la EGB o bachillerato actual. Horario decente con las tardes libres no parece tan malo. Entorno limpio... A pesar de que no les gusta limpiar.
> 
> Digo yo que el que algo quiera algo también tendrá que poner.



Menuda sarta de mentiras de langosto

La diferencia entre ascender o no son un par de cientos de euros inflacionados. Cacahuetes
Los compañeros han demostrado ser unos pusilánimes de doble bozal
Proyección para tragar más mierda por migajas extra
Añade a esa ecuación el término charo (en oficinas) e impuestos.

España es un infierno laboral


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (Martes a la(s) 11:42 PM)

En mi empresa se paga bien y se enseña una profesión con mucho presente y futuro a gente de la que no se requiere ni experiencia ni estudios superiores, pero pasa exactamente lo mismo. No es una cuestión de dinero. Me cuentan los jefes que los chavales que contratamos son auténticas momias, no es cuestión de vaguería, es que pasan de todo, son incapaces de hacer algo por su cuenta sin que se lo manden (aunque ya hayan hecho esa tarea varias veces y se suponga que saben de sobra lo que hacer), con la inteligencia justa para no matarse y una capacidad de concentración que no dura ni cinco minutos. A la mínima que no les miran, a teclear en el móvil.


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (Martes a la(s) 11:44 PM)

Los 30 son los nuevos 17


----------



## Doctor Amor (Martes a la(s) 11:44 PM)

Yo estoy deseando que me hagan una buena oferta, pero sois un troll porque trabajo decente hay para cuatro. Que pena que todo se vaya a ir a la mierda....


----------



## th3burbu (Martes a la(s) 11:46 PM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Yo siendo de los 70's, si me pongo a hacer labores de plantilla hago X2 o X3 que cualquier currela sin matarme



En tu época con el sueldo de un mes te daba para tener casa, coche y salir de coca o speed todos los fines de semana.

Ahora mismo esos jóvenes, con lo que cobran en un mes no tienen ni para pagar el agua, la comida, la luz, el telefono y la gasolina.

Ahí está la diferencia. ¿Para que van a trabajar a destajo si no tienen futuro?


----------



## Hombrelobo (Martes a la(s) 11:48 PM)

mindugi dijo:


> Menuda sarta de mentiras de langosto
> 
> La diferencia entre ascender o no son un par de cientos de euros inflacionados. Cacahuetes
> Los compañeros han demostrado ser unos pusilánimes de doble bozal
> ...



Claro, ahora subimos salarios de 500 en 500 lereles y seguro que curran un huevo.
Si no quieren 100€ inflacionados que se queden de momento sin los +100 y más tarde sin los 1000. Ese es el futuro.


----------



## opilano (Martes a la(s) 11:49 PM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Hombre, el sueldo es lo que es, hablamos de entorno a 1K netos en 14 pagas.
> Pero es que hablamos de currelas sin futuro alguno, son puestos de trabajo de producción sin cualificación necesaria. Si quieren más haber estudiao.



Por 1000 pavos contento tienes que estar si van todos los días. Estudiar, para que?. Para acabar llorando en un foro?.


----------



## Hombrelobo (Martes a la(s) 11:52 PM)

th3burbu dijo:


> En tu época con el sueldo de un mes te daba para tener casa, coche y salir de coca o speed todos los fines de semana.
> 
> Ahora mismo esos jóvenes, con lo que cobran en un mes no tienen ni para pagar el agua, la comida, la luz, el telefono y la gasolina.
> 
> Ahí está la diferencia. ¿Para que van a trabajar a destajo si no tienen futuro?



Si viene a currar mi yo del pasado como poco sobran 3 currelas.
El futuro también se forja día a día.


----------



## Hombrelobo (Martes a la(s) 11:55 PM)

opilano dijo:


> Por 1000 pavos contento tienes estar si van todos los días. Estudiar, para que?. Para acabar llorando en un foro?.



Esta gente no hizo esfuerzo en estudiar cuando pudieron (aún podrían) y no lo hacen ahora en el trabajo. No creo que en un futuro sin curro puedan pagarse un internet para llorar en un foro.


----------



## mindugi (Martes a la(s) 11:56 PM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Claro, ahora subimos salarios de 500 en 500 lereles y seguro que curran un huevo.
> Si no quieren 100€ inflacionados que se queden de momento sin los +100 y más tarde sin los 1000. Ese es el futuro.




Dando a entender que el remero es sustituible por cualquier otro, un animal de carga prescindible que debe dar gracias por tener la ggan oportunidad de trabajar. Normal que los chavales estén desmotivados, si un moro saca más en paguitas que ellos trabajando


----------



## mike17 (Martes a la(s) 11:57 PM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Trabajo desde hace unos meses en una empresa en la cual estoy bien posicionado. No hablo a nivel monetario pero formo parte de la empresa a nivel de puesto, confianza, etc. y tengo claro que me voy a jubilar ahí.
> 
> Estoy flipándolo con lo poco que está dispuesta a currar la gente de plantilla, es brutal la pachorra con que la gente se toma el trabajo, da la sensación que les importe una mierda su trabajo a la gente de fábrica hasta niveles inimaginables.
> 
> ...



El cambio generacional lo he notado también, en valores igual. Los muy jóvenes que tienen estudios superiores son muy competitivos; cuando nosotros lo éramos hasta ciertos límites; recuerdo hacer la guardia de un compañero para que se fuera unos días a su casa; durante el servicio militar; en estos tiempos sería impensable; te jodes te dirían. Los hay que han estudiado y se han formado para ser directores de banco; y se encuentran con trabajos infra cualificados para ellos. A nosotros nos educaron en el esfuerzo personal y colectivo, la responsabilidad en el trabajo; en ser valorado. Hoy día eso ha cambiado. Yo me ha tocado dirigir grupos multidisciplinares de 100 personas y he observado una cosa. El que es trabajador, disciplinado, responsable, educado lo es con cualquier trabajo que desarrolle a lo largo de su vida laboral; en el empleo y sector que sea.


----------



## Hombrelobo (Miércoles a la(s) 12:01 AM)

mike17 dijo:


> ... El que es trabajador, disciplinado, responsable, educado lo es con cualquier trabajo que desarrolle a lo largo de su vida laboral; en el empleo y sector que sea.



Que gran verdad!.


----------



## PODENCO (Miércoles a la(s) 12:01 AM)

No es cuestión de sueldo. Una cosa es un tio de 40 años que lleva más de una década currando y está harto de remar para nada, y otra cosa es ver a gente que se va incorporando al mercado laboral y ya llega sin ganas y sin fuerzas. Esto último se debe a la vida entre algodones desde que se es joven. 

Yo he tenido a gente joven ganando 1.600€ en 12 pagas, que para ser gente sin responsabilidades está muy bien, tocándose el ombligo todo el día y al final tener que echarlos.

Es cierto que en España trabajar duro es de tontos porque somos un país diseñado para mediocres en donde nadie se puede salir de la media, pero lo que ocurre con las nuevas generaciones no tiene que ver con las condiciones del país sino con haberse acostumbrado a tenerlo todo por la cara.


----------



## opilano (Miércoles a la(s) 12:05 AM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Esta gente no hizo esfuerzo en estudiar cuando pudieron (aún podrían) y no lo hacen ahora en el trabajo. No creo que en un futuro sin curro puedan pagarse un internet para llorar en un foro.



Los subestimas. Apostaría a que viven mejor que tú.


----------



## Hombrelobo (Miércoles a la(s) 12:06 AM)

PODENCO dijo:


> No es cuestión de sueldo. Una cosa es un tio de 40 años que lleva más de una década currando y está harto de remar para nada, y otra cosa es ver a gente que se va incorporando al mercado laboral y ya llega sin ganas y sin fuerzas. Esto último se debe a la vida entre algodones desde que se es joven.
> 
> Yo he tenido a gente joven ganando 1.600€ en 12 pagas, que para ser gente sin responsabilidades está muy bien, tocándose el ombligo todo el día y al final tener que echarlos.
> 
> Es cierto que en España trabajar duro es de tontos porque somos un país diseñado para mediocres en donde nadie se puede salir de la media, pero lo que ocurre con las nuevas generaciones no tiene que ver con las condiciones del país sino con haberse acostumbrado a tenerlo todo por la cara.



Creo que acaba de caer otra gran verdad por aquí.
Hoy la gente parece que esté esperando que la premies primero para no darte nada a cambio.
Ya te digo que en mi empresa en breve habrán mejoras pero evidentemente serán para quien ha demostrado esfuerzo.

Suponer que una persona va ha esforzarse mas al premiarle por nada es de locos. Premiar al que ha demostrado esfuerzo es razonable.


----------



## usuario baneado (Miércoles a la(s) 12:07 AM)

1000 pelaos a 14 pagas  cualquier dia aparece tu cabeza en una maleta por esquirol.


----------



## Hombrelobo (Miércoles a la(s) 12:08 AM)

opilano dijo:


> Los subestimas. Apostaría a que viven mejor que tú.



No creo, hay demasiados como para ser todos paguiteros.
El futuro viene jodido para el que no reme.


----------



## Germinal84 (Miércoles a la(s) 12:10 AM)

PODENCO dijo:


> No es cuestión de sueldo. Una cosa es un tio de 40 años que lleva más de una década currando y está harto de remar para nada, y otra cosa es ver a gente que se va incorporando al mercado laboral y ya llega sin ganas y sin fuerzas. Esto último se debe a la vida entre algodones desde que se es joven.
> 
> Yo he tenido a gente joven ganando 1.600€ en 12 pagas, que para ser gente sin responsabilidades está muy bien, tocándose el ombligo todo el día y al final tener que echarlos.
> 
> Es cierto que en España trabajar duro es de tontos porque somos un país diseñado para mediocres en donde nadie se puede salir de la media, pero lo que ocurre con las nuevas generaciones no tiene que ver con las condiciones del país sino con haberse acostumbrado a tenerlo todo por la cara.



Básicamente lo dices todo en el primer párrafo, la gente en general es bastante inútil y además el remo cansa. 
También es cierto que los jovencitos los hay que vienen ya cansados de serie y eso, pues escama un poco.


----------



## Hombrelobo (Miércoles a la(s) 12:10 AM)

usuario baneado dijo:


> 1000 pelaos a 14 pagas  cualquier dia aparece tu cabeza en una maleta por esquirol.



También pueden irse a ver cómo les va. Los que curran irán mejorando y lo saben.


----------



## Hombrelobo (Miércoles a la(s) 12:12 AM)

Señores, en 4 horas me levanto.
Gracias por el ratito y mañana volveré a continuar con el hilo.
Un abrazo.


----------



## plaka plaka (Miércoles a la(s) 12:13 AM)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> "ojala la muerte me llegue por españa" proverbio italiano



Qué es esa frase qur te has inventado?


----------



## Germinal84 (Miércoles a la(s) 12:13 AM)

Al op yo sinceramente le diría al jefe que hay que hacer limpia, no salvaje pero sí a los más descarados. Que para ser vago hay que tener un disimulo por lo menos. Si como dices no se pide una gran carga de trabajo y la gente suda de todo hay que escarmentar a alguien.


----------



## usuario baneado (Miércoles a la(s) 12:13 AM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> También pueden irse a ver cómo les va. Los que curran irán mejorando y lo saben.



No esperes que rindan ni con 3000 limpios.
Lo único que funciona es la prima de producción. Pero también cabrea a la base de que Paco gane un extra de 400€ y Visente 600 cuando todos lo han visto escaquearse. Pero saca mas faena en menos tiempo.


----------



## plaka plaka (Miércoles a la(s) 12:14 AM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Somos familia, estoy ahí para remar hasta el fin. Es cuestión de compromiso.



Jajaja eres basura


----------



## Tackler (Miércoles a la(s) 12:14 AM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Hombre, el sueldo es lo que es, hablamos de entorno a 1K netos en 14 pagas.
> Pero es que hablamos de currelas sin futuro alguno, son puestos de trabajo de producción sin cualificación necesaria. Si quieren más haber estudiao.




En el año 2003 con 17 años cobraba 1200 euros netos trabajando en un puesto de auxiliar de administración en un puerto de pasajeros echando además 7 horitas, nada de 8. Para entrar al puesto solo tuve que ir y hacer un examen de matemática básica (suma, resta, multiplicar y dividir) un examen de ortografía española y uno de inglés básico (muy básico)

Estuve trabajando ahí como fijo discontinuo (de los de verdad, no de ahora) todos los veranos de Junio a Septiembre, me hacían contrato justo al acabar los exámenes de la universidad (me llamaban para preguntar) y me daban de baja justo al empezar la universidad. Estuve ahí trabajando 12 años de fijo discontinuo, nunca me hacían fijo eso sí, porque los fijos cobraban +2k netos y nosotros en todos esos años pasamos de 1200 a unos 1400-1500 y al final no me renovaron porque vino inspección de trabajo obligando a hacernos fijos a todos. Tuvieron que meter plantilla nueva de jóvenes sin sangre de esos y la empresa quebró al año y la absorbió otra (no voy a decir nombre de empresa pero es una naviera). Actualmente soy funcionario.

Lo que quería decir con esto es que es una vergüenza que yo con 17 años en el año 2003 en un puesto sin apenas responsabilidad cobrara igual y con mejores condiciones que mucha gente 19 años después. En el año 2003 se necesitaba trabajadores a punta pala, con tener un poco de formación y que te vieran trabajador te renovaban.





Orífero dijo:


> No sólo es que paguen poco y pidan mucho. Es que de lo que pagan, el estado roba un pastizal para mantener etnias varias, excluidos varios y políticos varios.
> 
> Encima de puta, poner la cama y pagar el polvo.




Desde que se ha instaurado que un trabajador gane casi lo mismo y encima habiendo madrugado, echado horas y perdido horas en transporte y dinero en gasolina que uno/una que no da palo al agua y recibe dinero por parir y no tener ingresos en A y que encima recibe pisos de alquiler social o se les permite ocupar es normal que la gente esté quemada. Remar para ganar 1200 euros para que una XXX gorda que sale vestida de pijama al Mercadona y que paga siempre en efectivo reciba 1000 euros y encima tenga casa gratis o social.... Pues no tiene sentido


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (Miércoles a la(s) 12:14 AM)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Si echarais a la basura al que no hace ni el huevo y va al trabajo a pasar el día verías como no hay gente así.
> 
> El problema es la sociedad PSOE socialista de mierda que se ha creado en España que hasta en las empresas privadas hay casta funcionarial y doy fe porque en casi todos los trabajos por los que he pasado era así, gente currándonoslo de la ostia y sacos de mierda socialista vagueando y los jefes dando palos siempre a los currantes. Al menos tú tienes compasión por los que curran, donde yo estuve ni eso.



Hombre, es que eso es básico, pagarle a la gente según trabaje, es que si le pagas al que se lo curra igual que al vago o al inútil mal vamos. Tengo entendido que es ilegal, pero esa ley nunca la cumplí. 
Tú das unas condiciones y un sueldo, a partir de ahí, el que vale, le vas subiendo digamos que de forma discreta. 
A fin de año les daba cesta a los que valían etc.
Y cuidado, que llegué a tener quejas algunas veces de los dueños de la empresa, que pagas mucho de salarios me dijo uno, respuesta, es lo que hay.
Que fulano gana mucho me dijo otro, respuesta, mejor para él.


----------



## davitin (Miércoles a la(s) 12:15 AM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Trabajo desde hace unos meses en una empresa en la cual estoy bien posicionado. No hablo a nivel monetario pero formo parte de la empresa a nivel de puesto, confianza, etc. y tengo claro que me voy a jubilar ahí.
> 
> Estoy flipándolo con lo poco que está dispuesta a currar la gente de plantilla, es brutal la pachorra con que la gente se toma el trabajo, da la sensación que les importe una mierda su trabajo a la gente de fábrica hasta niveles inimaginables.
> 
> ...



Pero que quieres con los sueldos que pagan en ese tipo de trabajo, pedazo de gilipollas?


----------



## Dave Bowman (Miércoles a la(s) 12:17 AM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> *Trabajo desde hace unos meses* en una empresa en la cual estoy bien posicionado. No hablo a nivel monetario pero formo parte de la empresa a nivel de puesto, confianza, etc. y tengo claro que me voy a jubilar ahí.
> 
> Estoy flipándolo con lo poco que está dispuesta a currar la gente de plantilla, es brutal la pachorra con que la gente se toma el trabajo, da la sensación que les importe una mierda su trabajo a la gente de fábrica hasta niveles inimaginables.
> 
> ...



La respuesta la tienes en tus primeras palabras. Ya me parece increible que hables de q el pais se va al guano con esta mierda de conclusiones que sacas.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (Miércoles a la(s) 12:19 AM)

plaka plaka dijo:


> Qué es esa frase qur te has inventado?



no me invento nada gañan . aparece en el famoso libro "el español y los 7 pecados capitales"


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (Miércoles a la(s) 12:23 AM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Estoy flipándolo con lo poco que está dispuesta a currar la gente de plantilla, es brutal la pachorra con que la gente se toma el trabajo, da la sensación que les importe una mierda su trabajo a la gente de fábrica hasta niveles inimaginables.





















https://odnmedia.s3.amazonaws.com/files/El%20Trabajo%20de%20Pedro.7.III.2120210609-170551.pdf


----------



## Deninguna parte (Miércoles a la(s) 12:32 AM)

Si el trabajo no se recompensa no esperen que trabajen. Es sencillo.


----------



## jkaza (Miércoles a la(s) 12:39 AM)

CADAdiasoy+RICO! dijo:


> Cuando se paga una mierda a los trabajadores y el Estado te roba más de la mitad de lo que ganas, acabas antes o después llegando a la conclusión de que reme su puta madre.
> 
> Quizá en tu época hace muchos años no había negros moros y todo tipo de foráneos a los que el Estado les regala de todo, con la salvedad que ese de todo incluye lo que a ti te han robado antes.
> 
> ...



Los que dicen como este, no tienen ni zorra de la generación que se está creando.

Es una generación cortoplacista, adicta a la dopamina que le dan los likes y los vídeos de 20 segundos.

Si a un jovenzuelo le dices que trabaje que a fin de mes le pagas el sueldo, aunque le pagues 5k, se la suda, porque necesitan el dinero YA para gastarlo inmediatamente, si no se desmotivan los pobrecitos.

No hay ningún futuro para ellos, son carne de renta básica


----------



## Gigatrón (Miércoles a la(s) 12:40 AM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Hombre, el sueldo es lo que es, hablamos de entorno a 1K netos en 14 pagas.
> Pero es que hablamos de currelas sin futuro alguno, son puestos de trabajo de producción sin cualificación necesaria. Si quieren más haber estudiao.



Si los currelas no tienen futuro alguno la empresa tampoco lo va a tener. Tú ves puestos de trabajo que no necesitan cualificación, los currelas ven una empresa paco que no necesita implicación, pq hagan lo q hagan no van a ganar más de 1000 pavos. Si quieres más, haber pagao. Es la pescadilla que se muerde la cola, tanto para la empresa como para los currelas.

Si no te cepillas a los que no dan el callo esa actitud se contagia a los que sí que curran. Si el problema es de los jóvenes contrata otra franja de edad. 

Y luego está el factor externo q ya han dicho, que es el origen y final del problema...difícil tener motivación cuando el estado saquea el ya por sí reducido sueldo que reciben los trabajadores...y también a la propia empresa...sin esos impuestos abusivos tal vez el sueldo podría ser mayor.


----------



## Soundblaster (Miércoles a la(s) 1:17 AM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Trabajo desde hace unos meses en una empresa en la cual estoy bien posicionado. No hablo a nivel monetario pero formo parte de la empresa a nivel de puesto, confianza, etc. y tengo claro que me voy a jubilar ahí.
> 
> Estoy flipándolo con lo poco que está dispuesta a currar la gente de plantilla, es brutal la pachorra con que la gente se toma el trabajo, da la sensación que les importe una mierda su trabajo a la gente de fábrica hasta niveles inimaginables.
> 
> ...



¿por suerte? ¿La empresa no les premia subiendoles el sueldo?¿no les mima con vacaciones extra para mantener su salud despues del sobreesfuerzo?


----------



## jimmyjump (Miércoles a la(s) 1:21 AM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Hombre, el sueldo es lo que es, hablamos de entorno a 1K netos en 14 pagas.
> Pero es que hablamos de currelas sin futuro alguno, son puestos de trabajo de producción sin cualificación necesaria. Si quieren más haber estudiao.



Ese es el problema que muchos no entendéis en este puto país. En el resto de Europa trabajas en puestos no cualificados y aún así tienes vida digna, aquí se justifica el mercado tercermundista con al excusa de la cualificación, cuando la diferencia de salario es mínima


----------



## Maerum (Miércoles a la(s) 1:21 AM)

Que reme su puta madre.


----------



## Ace Tone (Miércoles a la(s) 1:26 AM)

Los jóvenes de ahora no quieren currar y bla, bla, bla, pero luego llega uno de 40 años o más a la entrevista de trabajo y le dicen que ya se le ha pasado el arroz, que con esa edad uno ya no se adapta bien a los cambios tecnológicos, que lo sienten pero que buscan a gente más joven y adaptable, etc.

Id todos los empresaurios a la puta mierda, tenéis lo que merecéis. Si os interesan los jovencitos porque os dan una mayor subvención por contratarlos, coméoslos con patatas.


----------



## Hombrelobo (Miércoles a la(s) 1:32 AM)

Germinal84 dijo:


> Al op yo sinceramente le diría al jefe que hay que hacer limpia, no salvaje pero sí a los más descarados. Que para ser vago hay que tener un disimulo por lo menos. Si como dices no se pide una gran carga de trabajo y la gente suda de todo hay que escarmentar a alguien.







usuario baneado dijo:


> No esperes que rindan ni con 3000 limpios.
> Lo único que funciona es la prima de producción. Pero también cabrea a la base de que Paco gane un extra de 400€ y Visente 600 cuando todos lo han visto escaquearse. Pero saca mas faena en menos tiempo.



Coincido con ambos.


----------



## Hombrelobo (Miércoles a la(s) 1:36 AM)

davitin dijo:


> Pero que quieres con los sueldos que pagan en ese tipo de trabajo, pedazo de gilipollas?



Que gran idea me has dado.
A quien tiremos le podemos decir que busque curro de segurata, que con estar medio mermao ya sirve.
También les puedo enseñar COBOL, para que se crean que son unos máquinas y que van a poder jubilarse en un país subdesarrollado con su mona chita.


----------



## Hombrelobo (Miércoles a la(s) 1:37 AM)

Deninguna parte dijo:


> Si el trabajo no se recompensa no esperen que trabajen. Es sencillo.



Tan sencillo como que si no trabajas no esperes recompensa.
Igual de sencillo, oye.


----------



## optimistic1985 (Miércoles a la(s) 1:39 AM)

Para el joven que lea esto, no es tan dificil aprender una tecnología o habilidad que te haga ganar 40K brutos al año o más en no muchos años (sueldo aceptable en España para tal y como están las cosas). Con no vaguear y aprender os olvidareis de esos sueldos de miseria.


----------



## Hombrelobo (Miércoles a la(s) 1:39 AM)

jimmyjump dijo:


> Ese es el problema que muchos no entendéis en este puto país. En el resto de Europa trabajas en puestos no cualificados y aún así tienes vida digna, aquí se justifica el mercado tercermundista con al excusa de la cualificación, cuando la diferencia de salario es mínima



Es un truco para ver si los vagos os vais a buscar curro al extranjero.
Pero no, mira, no os vais.


----------



## Hombrelobo (Miércoles a la(s) 1:41 AM)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Los jóvenes de ahora no quieren currar y bla, bla, bla, pero luego llega uno de 40 años o más a la entrevista de trabajo y le dicen que ya se le ha pasado el arroz, que con esa edad uno ya no se adapta bien a los cambios tecnológicos, que lo sienten pero que buscan a gente más joven y adaptable, etc.
> 
> Id todos los empresaurios a la puta mierda, tenéis lo que merecéis. Si os interesan los jovencitos porque os dan una mayor subvención por contratarlos, coméoslos con patatas.



Tengo gente de 40 currando.
Que yo sepa por los "jóvenes" de 30 que tengo no dan subvención.


----------



## jimmyjump (Miércoles a la(s) 1:41 AM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Es un truco para ver si los vagos os vais a buscar curro al extranjero.
> Pero no, mira, no os vais.



Ya viví fuera 8 años


----------



## Hombrelobo (Miércoles a la(s) 1:41 AM)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Para el joven que lea esto, no es tan dificil aprender una tecnología o habilidad que te haga ganar 40K brutos al año o más en no muchos años (sueldo aceptable en España para tal y como están las cosas). Con no vaguear y aprender os olvidareis de esos sueldos de miseria.



Les falta el esfuerzo para eso.


----------



## Hombrelobo (Miércoles a la(s) 1:42 AM)

jimmyjump dijo:


> Ya viví fuera 8 años



Y para que vuelves?


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (Miércoles a la(s) 1:43 AM)

Las empresas de producción siempre habéis cometido el mismo error. Y yo lo he sufrido mucho.

La mayor parte de culpa la tienen los putos sindicatos, que son los peores negreros de la clase obrera.

El error consiste en pagar más a los "veteranos". Es decir, por el simple hecho de llevar tiempo, ser fijos y ya viejos o maduros (y enviciados).

Eso es culpa de los hijos de puta de los sindicatos, que son unos auténticos criminales.

Llegas de nuevo, te ponen una carga de trabajo a la que casi no llegas y tienes al carroza de al lado cobrando más que tú y con una mano en el bolsillo.

¿Eso no os hincharía los cojones? ¿No se os quitarían las ganas de trabajar? Pues eso está a la orden del día.

¿Que hay horas-extra que hay que hacer? Pagando 3 veces lo habitual. ¿Sabéis qué pasaba?

EL SINDICATO SE LLAMA USO (Unión Sindical Obrera).

Pues pasa el trabajador-delegado de USO preguntando a los VETERANOS si quieren hacer horas extra.

En reuniones con los afiliados a USO ya decidieron entre ellos establecer un APARTHEID entre ellos (los mafiosos hijos de puta) y "los jóvenes"/Nuevos/Eventuales, como los queráis llamar.

Los jóvenes no podíamos hacer horas-extra, siendo los que más necesitábamos el dinero, pues cobrábamos un 40% menos que ellos y estábamos en una fase de nuestras vidas en la que todo estaba por conseguir.

Los viciosos hijos de puta del sindicato USO nos habían marcado para ser unos simples mulos y unos fracasados.

¿CÓMO SE EVITAN ESTE TIPO DE HIJOPUTECES?

Pues eliminando el absurdo de pagar más al trabajador mafioso y vicioso por ser viejo. En una empresa que vive de producir, no se debe premiar al parásito que vive a costa de la productividad de los más jóvenes.

Poniendo -exclusivamente- un PLUS DE PRODUCTIVIDAD y el viejo vago que no lo alcance, que cobre el mínimo y viva de su trabajo y no del de otros.

Y limitar el poder de los putos sindicatos apelando a que las discriminaciones arbitrarias por sexo, edad y otras generalidades están expresamente prohibidas por la Constitución Española.



*USO*: ME PARECÉIS MÁS CRIMINALES QUE LOS ETARRAS.

Mirad qué hipócritas:


----------



## AssGaper (Miércoles a la(s) 1:43 AM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Trabajo desde hace unos meses en una empresa en la cual estoy bien posicionado. No hablo a nivel monetario pero formo parte de la empresa a nivel de puesto, confianza, etc. y tengo claro que me voy a jubilar ahí.
> 
> Estoy flipándolo con lo poco que está dispuesta a currar la gente de plantilla, es brutal la pachorra con que la gente se toma el trabajo, da la sensación que les importe una mierda su trabajo a la gente de fábrica hasta niveles inimaginables.
> 
> ...



Claaaro, luego estan los que curramos hasta la muerte y para el jefazo nunca es suficiente y te pide más rendimiento. Hacen lo correcto.


----------



## optimistic1985 (Miércoles a la(s) 1:46 AM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Les falta el esfuerzo para eso.



Hace no mucho vi como el sobrino de un cuñado mio con 19 años se fue con este cuñado mio que es electricista para aprender el oficio. Pues no duró ni un mes porque decia que para estar trabajando 8 horas al dia no estaba preparado.

Perdió una gran oportunidad de aprender una profesión con la que ganarse bien la vida.


----------



## blatet (Miércoles a la(s) 1:48 AM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Nunca se subirán los sueldos sin un mínimo de actitud.
> Nadie pide jamón, es que no llegan ni a mortadela.



Es leer este foro y entender por qué España está 20 puntos porcentuales detrás de los países ricos de Europa en PBI per cápita.
Muchos trabajadores asumen dogmáticamente que el empresario es un negrero explotador (con lo cual ya ni se plantean ser empresarios) y que lo único que pretende es pagar a sus trabajadores el sueldo más bajo posible, por lo que no vale la pena esforzarse. 
La verdad es que cualquier empresario medianamente espabilado prefiere tener un trabajador competente bien pagado a un trabajador desmotivado mal pagado.
También es verdad que al igual que hay trabajadores incompetentes, hay empresarios incompetentes. Lo que pasa es que los segundos se arruinan rápido, los purga el sistema y habitualmente pasan de empresarios incompetentes a trabajadores incompetentes; y los primeros siguen ahí de empresa en empresa hasta que se jubilan.

La mentalidad de izquierdas que se inculca desde la escuela y los medios de comunicación ha arruinado la vida de gran parte de los jóvenes... literalmente. La mayoría serán pobres de solemnidad. Sólo tendrán un poco de alegría durante el tiempo que tarden en fundirse la herencia de los padres.


----------



## Hombrelobo (Miércoles a la(s) 1:52 AM)

blatet dijo:


> Es leer este foro y entender por qué España está 20 puntos porcentuales detrás de los países ricos de Europa en PBI per cápita.
> Muchos trabajadores asumen dogmáticamente que el empresario es un negrero explotador (con lo cual ya ni se plantean ser empresarios) y que lo único que pretende es pagar a sus trabajadores el sueldo más bajo posible, por lo que no vale la pena esforzarse.
> La verdad es que cualquier empresario medianamente espabilado prefiere tener un trabajador competente bien pagado a un trabajador desmotivado mal pagado.
> También es verdad que al igual que hay trabajadores incompetentes, hay empresarios incompetentes. Lo que pasa es que los segundos se arruinan rápido, los purga el sistema y habitualmente pasan de empresarios incompetentes a trabajadores incompetentes; y los primeros siguen ahí de empresa en empresa hasta que se jubilan.
> ...



Coincido más de lo que te crees.
Por cierto, se dice PIB.


----------



## Hombrelobo (Miércoles a la(s) 1:56 AM)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Hace no mucho vi como el sobrino de un cuñado mio con 19 años se fue con este cuñado mio que es electricista para aprender el oficio. Pues no duró ni un mes porque decia que para estar trabajando 8 horas al dia no estaba preparado.
> 
> Perdió una gran oportunidad de aprender una profesión con la que ganarse bien la vida.



Pues una pena. Aprendiendo electricidad y reforzando con un módulo de FP se puede vivir de lujo asiático.


----------



## Sotomonte (Miércoles a la(s) 2:52 AM)

Dios, siempre igual, desde crío chico con la misma cantinela del "esfuerzo=recompensa"

Y luego te pagan una mierda, de esa mierda te roban la mitad, viviendo en tensión y mala hostia constante. 
Eso sí, sé productivo a tope trabajando muchas horas, da gracias por todo y sonríe, no vaya a ser que seas un vago quejica de cristal.

No cambian su discurso de su época. Jamás.


----------



## Ace Tone (Miércoles a la(s) 2:52 AM)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Las empresas de producción siempre habéis cometido el mismo error. Y yo lo he sufrido mucho.
> 
> La mayor parte de culpa la tienen los putos sindicatos, que son los peores negreros de la clase obrera.
> 
> ...



Pero eso ocurre en empresas de un cierto tamaño con representación sindical, en las pequeñas empresas (muchísimas en España) el negrero y privilegiador de "veteranos" es el propio empresario.



Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Los jóvenes no podíamos hacer horas-extra, siendo los que más necesitábamos el dinero, pues cobrábamos un 40% menos que ellos y estábamos en una fase de nuestras vidas en la que todo estaba por conseguir.



A mí en 1994 cuando entraron las putas ETT en España, en una empresa en la que estaba eventual cobrando 160.000 pesetas mensuales pasaron a contratarme por ETT y a pagarme 105.000 por el mismo trabajo. Por mucho que protesté y les dije lo mismo, que ahora de joven era cuando más necesitaba el dinero para poder ir consiguiendo algo en la vida, los hijos de la grandísima puta de los langostos respondían que eso era mentira, que todavía vivía con mis padres y que por eso no necestitaba tanto dinero.

No hacen falta más comentarios, solo decir que con el tiempo y ya no trabajando allí, me arrepentí de no haberme pasado por la piedra (no en el sentido sexual precisamente) a algunos de los que trabajaban por entonces en esa empresa.

Aquí hubo unas generaciones que lo tuvieron todo (de jóvenes y de viejos) y otras a las que nunca nos dejaron tener nada de jóvenes y por lo tanto tampoco lo tendremos de viejos. Hay un resentimiento generacional enorme, pero los viejos se acabarán muriendo sin haber recibido nunca un escarmiento y los que se quedarán en la mierda serán los más jóvenes (aunque algunos ya tenemos una edad).


----------



## Ace Tone (Miércoles a la(s) 3:11 AM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Tengo gente de 40 currando.
> Que yo sepa por los "jóvenes" de 30 que tengo no dan subvención.



Por los de 30 no, por eso muchas empresas rotan chavales de hasta 25 años para hacerles un contratro de prácticas o aprendizaje, que ese sí tiene ventajas. Y luego se quejan de que no tienen cultura del trabajo y de que no saben hacer la O con un canuto. Normal, la cultura del esfuerzo hoy en día ni se inculca en casa ni en la escuela, y si están en prácticas también es lógico que no puedan rendir en condiciones. Enséñales tú, pero tampoco quieren "perder el tiempo" enseñando a nadie, quieren a alguien barato y además experto que rinda al 100% desde el primer día.

Es que a mí ya me empezaron a llamar viejo cuando cumplí los 30 precisamente, ni tan siquiera se esperaron a los 40. Concretamente cuando tenía 33 (año 2004), acabé a hostias en una entrevista de trabajo en la que se empezaron a reír de mí porque "tenía la edad de Cristo y ya estaba crucificado laboralmente". Si os parece surrealista, imaginaos lo que me pareció a mí en aquel momento.


----------



## Hombrelobo (Miércoles a la(s) 3:14 AM)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Pero eso ocurre en empresas de un cierto tamaño con representación sindical, en las pequeñas empresas (muchísimas en España) el negrero y privilegiador de "veteranos" es el propio empresario.
> 
> 
> A mí en 1994 cuando entraron las putas ETT en España, en una empresa en la que estaba eventual cobrando 160.000 pesetas mensuales pasaron a contratarme por ETT y a pagarme 105.000 por el mismo trabajo. Por mucho que protesté y les dije lo mismo, que ahora de joven era cuando más necesitaba el dinero para poder ir consiguiendo algo en la vida, los hijos de la grandísima puta de los langostos respondían que eso era mentira, que todavía vivía con mis padres y que por eso no necestitaba tanto dinero.
> ...



Eso es una auténtica cabronada.

En mi empresa se han usado ETTs únicamente para captar trabajadores decentes, a modo de prueba.
Actualmente varios de los buenos de plantilla provienen de ETT.

Probablemente cuando llegue la limpia repetiremos eso, coger unos días a algunos de ETT y contratar en plantilla a quien agrade. 

Veo la ETT muy útil para eso, lo de pasar plantilla a ETT por economizar... Es para salir por patas peineta en alza.


----------



## Hombrelobo (Miércoles a la(s) 3:24 AM)

La actitud/actitud de una persona se ve rápidamente.
Una persona despierta y/o con ganas tiene alto valor y no hay que dejarlas pasar. 

La gente que tengo así en la empresa pienso y espero que estén allí hasta el fin.

Este hilo está orientado a los chungos pero de los buenos haberlos haylos y a esos los quiero cerca. A nivel personal también los quiero cerca.


----------



## Ace Tone (Miércoles a la(s) 3:38 AM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Eso es una auténtica cabronada.
> 
> En mi empresa se han usado ETTs únicamente para captar trabajadores decentes, a modo de prueba.
> Actualmente varios de los buenos de plantilla provienen de ETT.
> ...



Así es como debe ser, utilizar las ETT para la selección y si el trabajador cumple pasarlo después a la plantilla de la empresa, y no al revés.



Hombrelobo dijo:


> Veo la ETT muy útil para eso, lo de pasar plantilla a ETT por economizar... Es para salir por patas peineta en alza.



En los primeros tiempos de las ETT´s se cometieron todo tipo de abusos. Además y para más inri, la empresa en la que estaba trabajando desde hacía ya casi tres años, eventual pero con contrato por la empresa, y después me hicieron eso no era un taller Paco cutre, era una empresa por entonces solvente y en la que trabajó mi padre durante casi 40 años, el periódico El Comercio de Gijón. Siempre había sido una empresa familiar que había tratado bien a sus trabajadores hasta que en 1994 la compró el grupo Correo, hoy en día llamado Vocento, e hicieron lo que suelen hacer estas corporaciones hijaputas: enchufar a sus parientes inútiles en las oficinas cobrando sueldazos a costa de quitárselo a los trabajadores más vulnerables.


----------



## eL PERRO (Miércoles a la(s) 3:41 AM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Yo siendo de los 70's, si me pongo a hacer labores de plantilla hago X2 o X3



¿A que estas esperando hijo de la gran puta?

3.41 de la mañana y en linea

Tu lo que haces x3 y x3000 es cagar multis follanegros de tu amo, malnacido hijo de mil leches sidrosas


----------



## Yarará Guazú (Miércoles a la(s) 4:01 AM)

Lemavos dijo:


> Trabajar no tiene sentido en el momento socio económico actual.



¿Y cómo pagas la electricidad por ejemplo? ¿Robas? ¿Prostitución? Ilumínanos. Gracias.


----------



## Ace Tone (Miércoles a la(s) 4:02 AM)

blatet dijo:


> La verdad es que cualquier empresario medianamente espabilado prefiere tener un trabajador competente bien pagado a un trabajador desmotivado mal pagado.



Pues entonces yo he tenido muy mala suerte, ya que nunca conocí a un empresario de esos que dices. Todos a explotarte y a pagar lo menos posible, horas extra trabajadas y no cobradas por un tubo, etc. Además alguno hasta déspota y faltón en el trato, para romperle la cara. Ni siquiera nunca una palabra de agradecimiento por hacerles esas horas gratis. Incluso he padecido el feísimo gesto de no recibir la cesta de Navidad mientras los veteranos/lameculos la recibían delante de mí. Y no era porque fuera mala persona ni mal trabajador, Dios lo sabe bien. En algunas ETT´s llegaron a apreciarme bastante y me llamaban mucho, pero después en las empresas usuarias no tenía suerte.

También es cierto que tengo una familia de mierda que nunca me ayudó en el terreno laboral, incluso teniendo familiares empresarios me decían que como ya habían tenido experiencias negativas con primos míos mayores, que para evitar problemas no contrataban más a ningún familiar. Todo se me jodía cuando lo tenía casi al alcance, sin tener culpa ninguna. Nunca tuve el más mínimo enchufe, todo fueron cortocircuitos.


----------



## Hombrelobo (Miércoles a la(s) 4:02 AM)

eL PERRO dijo:


> ¿A que estas esperando hijo de la gran puta?
> 
> 3.41 de la mañana y en linea
> 
> Tu lo que haces x3 y x3000 es cagar multis follanegros de tu amo, malnacido hijo de mil leches sidrosas



Duermo muy irregular. Días de 20 minutos, días de 3 horas, días de 6h y raramente de 10h.
Me quedan 15 min para "levantarme".

De todas formas no mereces explicación ninguna.

Taluec.


----------



## Hombrelobo (Miércoles a la(s) 4:07 AM)

Ace Tone dijo:


> ...la empresa en la que estaba trabajando desde hacía ya casi tres años, eventual pero con contrato por la empresa, y después me hicieron eso no era un taller Paco cutre, era una empresa por entonces solvente y en la que trabajó mi padre durante casi 40 años...



Perra vida... Hay que joderse.
Desde luego que no deseo a nadie esa experiencia y desgraciadamente pasa en exceso.

Hay empresarios que no merecen piedad ni muerte rápida.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Miércoles a la(s) 5:45 AM)

Un mando intermedio que se preocupa por saber quién trabaja de verdad en la empresa y que reconoce y premiaria el sacrificio del que realmente vale y que echaría a la calle al gandul que no hace nada...

Tío! El raro eres tú! No me jodas!!


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (Miércoles a la(s) 5:51 AM)

La gente de esta época está en el mundo más deshumanizado de la historia con diferencia, hubo otras épocas más duras y sangrientas pero una época tan absurda en que no se valore nada la cultura, ni lo espiritual y que aparte de eso ni siquiera cumplan con lo básico tras trabajar económicamente no me extraña que estén así, a eso añadir que cada generación pierde un 50% de energía con las nuevas tecnologías y la propaganda absurda.


----------



## Galvani (Miércoles a la(s) 5:54 AM)

Jajaja. Tengo claro que me voy a jubilar ahí dice... Nada más empezar a leer he visto que hueles a trepa que apestas. Seguro que tengo más años que tú y más vivencias con gente como tú y de todo tipo. Gente así lejos. 

Y lo peor es que se creen que son buena gente. Si empezase ahora a trabajar no aguantaba ni una. Sois peor que los palilleros.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (Miércoles a la(s) 5:57 AM)

Geldschrank dijo:


> Aunque te paguen bien no hay incentivos.
> Incentivos como casarte, formar una familia, tener un proyecto de vida.
> Y luego como decís el estado se lleva lo que ganas en forma de impuestos.




¿El Estado?, no, el casero usurero y ladrón.


¿He dicho algo tabú?

Ups, lo siento.


----------



## Galvani (Miércoles a la(s) 6:02 AM)

Lorem Ipsum dijo:


> Un mando intermedio que se preocupa por saber quién trabaja de verdad en la empresa y que reconoce y premiaria el sacrificio del que realmente vale y que echaría a la calle al gandul que no hace nada...
> 
> Tío! El raro eres tú! No me jodas!!



¿Pero tú confías en un jefe? ¿Encima intermedio? He visto y tenido muchos jefes y los intermedios sobre todo, esos que están ahí porque son unos pelotas en primer lugar (porque si eres bueno y no tragas con tu jefe no subes. 

Eso es irrevatible) son unos bufones. Si hay uno que puede dar guerra denunciando, vagueando etc. le dejan o usan a otros para acosarle. Si es trabajador y no encaja con su ojo derecho lo mismo. Son currelas con un poco de poder que tienen que recibir golpes del jefe de mas arriba (otro currela al fin) O sea que su mierda la transmiten abajo. 

He visto situaciones de vergüenza ajena de estos seres. Llegaron ahí lamiendo culos y claro, luego aguantan lo que sea.


----------



## Galvani (Miércoles a la(s) 6:11 AM)

El típico trepa.


----------



## Hombrelobo (Miércoles a la(s) 6:12 AM)

No


----------



## Hombrelobo (Miércoles a la(s) 6:13 AM)

700 
Toda la tarde. Prefieres jornada partida?


----------



## Hombrelobo (Miércoles a la(s) 6:13 AM)

Lorem Ipsum dijo:


> Un mando intermedio que se preocupa por saber quién trabaja de verdad en la empresa y que reconoce y premiaria el sacrificio del que realmente vale y que echaría a la calle al gandul que no hace nada...
> 
> Tío! El raro eres tú! No me jodas!!



Pues seguramente


----------



## Hombrelobo (Miércoles a la(s) 6:15 AM)

Galvani dijo:


> Jajaja. Tengo claro que me voy a jubilar ahí dice... Nada más empezar a leer he visto que hueles a trepa que apestas. Seguro que tengo más años que tú y más vivencias con gente como tú y de todo tipo. Gente así lejos.
> 
> Y lo peor es que se creen que son buena gente. Si empezase ahora a trabajar no aguantaba ni una. Sois peor que los palilleros.



Lo que tú digas


----------



## Hombrelobo (Miércoles a la(s) 6:19 AM)

Buenos días


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (Miércoles a la(s) 6:41 AM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Trabajo desde hace unos meses en una empresa en la cual estoy bien posicionado. No hablo a nivel monetario pero formo parte de la empresa a nivel de puesto, confianza, etc. y tengo claro que me voy a jubilar ahí.
> 
> Estoy flipándolo con lo poco que está dispuesta a currar la gente de plantilla, es brutal la pachorra con que la gente se toma el trabajo, da la sensación que les importe una mierda su trabajo a la gente de fábrica hasta niveles inimaginables.
> 
> ...



*TRABAJA PUTO VAGO*


----------



## Archimanguina (Miércoles a la(s) 7:16 AM)

Al op si estas bien posicionado y no a nivel monetario, es que se están riendo de tí día tras día. Te pagan en promesas.

Te lo digo por experiencia propia, si puedes, sal de esa empresa y que les den por el culo.


----------



## thefuckingfury (Miércoles a la(s) 7:32 AM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Precisamente se trata bastante bien a la gente, no se exigen grandes esfuerzos ni se habla mal al personal. El dueño es bastante "persona" y los intermedios también lo somos.



Ya que es una cuenta nueva, da más datos sobre el sector y la comunidad autónoma donde operáis.


----------



## Fabs (Miércoles a la(s) 7:35 AM)

Dile a tu jefe que lo estáis haciendo mal. Que te ponga a trabajar abajo con los del sueldo base para que des ejemplo (cobrando lo mismo que ellos claro) y que ponga a uno de los de abajo en tu puesto para que la gente vea que hay posibilidades de promoción y crecer en la empresa, que el esfuerzo se recompensa y que la cosa no va por enchufismo ni familia... que bastante quemada está la gente ya.


----------



## la_trotona (Miércoles a la(s) 7:39 AM)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Pues entonces yo he tenido muy mala suerte, ya que nunca conocí a un empresario de esos que dices. Todos a explotarte y a pagar lo menos posible, horas extra trabajadas y no cobradas por un tubo, etc. Además alguno hasta déspota y faltón en el trato, para romperle la cara. Ni siquiera nunca una palabra de agradecimiento por hacerles esas horas gratis. Incluso he padecido el feísimo gesto de no recibir la cesta de Navidad mientras los veteranos/lameculos la recibían delante de mí. Y no era porque fuera mala persona ni mal trabajador, Dios lo sabe bien. En algunas ETT´s llegaron a apreciarme bastante y me llamaban mucho, pero después en las empresas usuarias no tenía suerte.
> 
> También es cierto que tengo una familia de mierda que nunca me ayudó en el terreno laboral, incluso teniendo familiares empresarios me decían que como ya habían tenido experiencias negativas con primos míos mayores, que para evitar problemas no contrataban más a ningún familiar. Todo se me jodía cuando lo tenía casi al alcance, sin tener culpa ninguna. Nunca tuve el más mínimo enchufe, todo fueron cortocircuitos.



En la empresa donde trabajaba tu padre entrarías por enchufe, y a tus familiares empresarios les entiendo bastante. Si no te pagan las extras, tan sencillo como denunciar para que te paguen.

Y eos que cuentas (jóvenes o recién llegados mucho peor tratados que veteranos indespedibles) ha sido la tónica en los 80, 90 y principio de los 2000. Claro cuando había trabajadores de sobra por reconversiones y encima cada vez más gente joven al mercado laboral, ahora que el invierno demográfico se va notando, los empresarios se quejan de que no tienen legiones de trabajadores a su disposición, y cuanto el puesto tenga una mínima especialización, peor todavía.


----------



## Judah Ben-Hur (Miércoles a la(s) 7:42 AM)

Vamos que te han dado un despacho, una placa y una palmada en la espalda y ya crees que vas a heredar la empresa? 

Eda gente que críticas tiene mucha más lucidez que tu. Hacen lo MININO dentro de sus funciones porque hoy día se paga lo mínimo en cualquier puesto y nivel y con las subidas del coste de vida trabajar es hacer el tonto cada vez más. 

Eso sin contar el tener que ver como moronegros reciben paguitas, van al gimnasio para ponerse fuertes, aprender MMA y follarse a tu novia/mujer mientras tu lo financias TODO


----------



## Pichorrica (Miércoles a la(s) 8:02 AM)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Por los de 30 no, por eso muchas empresas rotan chavales de hasta 25 años para hacerles un contratro de prácticas o aprendizaje, que ese sí tiene ventajas. Y luego se quejan de que no tienen cultura del trabajo y de que no saben hacer la O con un canuto. Normal, la cultura del esfuerzo hoy en día ni se inculca en casa ni en la escuela, y si están en prácticas también es lógico que no puedan rendir en condiciones. Enséñales tú, pero tampoco quieren "perder el tiempo" enseñando a nadie, quieren a alguien barato y además experto que rinda al 100% desde el primer día.
> 
> Es que a mí ya me empezaron a llamar viejo cuando cumplí los 30 precisamente, ni tan siquiera se esperaron a los 40. Concretamente cuando tenía 33 (año 2004), acabé a hostias en una entrevista de trabajo en la que se empezaron a reír de mí porque "tenía la edad de Cristo y ya estaba crucificado laboralmente". Si os parece surrealista, imaginaos lo que me pareció a mí en aquel momento.



Yo tengo 31 y ya me han llamado viejo en mi ex sector.

Y a colegas y amigos de mi ex sector lo mismo. Viejos con 30 años.

Ahora a buscarse la vida en otro lado porque si no te pueden hacer contrato de becario/prácticas no interesas.


----------



## BigJoe (Miércoles a la(s) 8:07 AM)

Pirro dijo:


> "Bien posicionado pero no a nivel monetario" = Pringado que asume responsabilidades sin sueldo.
> 
> "Formo parte de la empresa a nivel de puesto, confianza, etc...." = Un asalariado más que no heredará el chiringo.
> 
> ...



Tras haber leído al OP iba a citarle con una foto de Smithers, ,pero tu comentario lo haría redudante, gracias.


----------



## EL BRAYAN (Miércoles a la(s) 8:13 AM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Trabajo desde hace unos meses en una empresa en la cual estoy bien posicionado. No hablo a nivel monetario pero formo parte de la empresa a nivel de puesto, confianza, etc. y tengo claro que me voy a jubilar ahí.
> 
> Estoy flipándolo con lo poco que está dispuesta a currar la gente de plantilla, es brutal la pachorra con que la gente se toma el trabajo, da la sensación que les importe una mierda su trabajo a la gente de fábrica hasta niveles inimaginables.
> 
> ...



Cuando ves lo que ves en la clase dirigente,cuando ves que el mundo es de putas y macarras vendiendo su vida en las redes sociales,cuando ves que cuanto más trabajas más te quitan …¿ cómo motivar a gente desmotivada a que entre en la “ carrera de la rata “ ? Todos tenemos nuestra parte de culpa,aunque igual son ellos los que lo están haciendo bien y los demás no lo vemos por nuestro grado de “ amaestramiento “.


----------



## oldesnake (Miércoles a la(s) 8:15 AM)

¿y para que esforzarse? ya sabemos que da igual lo que trabajemos que tendremos una pensión de mierda o directamente no tendremos pensión, apenas da para vivir el sueldo y encima tenemos el problema de la deuda y la falta de recursos. Por otra parte es muy dificil formar una familia en españa y ya la mayoría ni pareja ni hijos tienen, ahí tienes la tasa de natalidad de 1.19 hijos por mujer, así que la elección es clara, puesto que vamos a malvivir, se trabaja lo mínimo.


----------



## Ace Tone (Miércoles a la(s) 8:18 AM)

la_trotona dijo:


> En la empresa donde trabajaba tu padre entrarías por enchufe, y a tus familiares empresarios les entiendo bastante. Si no te pagan las extras, tan sencillo como denunciar para que te paguen.



En la empresa donde trabajaba mi padre entré por mi padre, evidentemente, pero es que así había sido durante más de 100 años en esa empresa: los hijos de los trabajadores tenían preferencia. La empresa ya era centenaria cuando yo me incorporé, se había fundado en 1878. Normalmente tenías asegurado el trabajo si no les armabas alguna gorda o eras un irresponsable, hasta que me tocó incorporarme a mi, compraron la empresa esos hdp y se acabó el sistema. Al que le toca jodienda pues a joderse, unos pocos años de diferencia pueden significar que tengas la vida solucionada o que te la destrocen. Yo estuve allí hasta los 27 años, muchas promesas y al final nada, cada vez peor hasta que me largué con una experiencia laboral que no me servía para nada, ya que era un trabajo muy específico que solo se hacía en los periódicos y en algunas imprentas y que además estaba empezando a quedar desplazado por la informática.

Pues anda que no hay gente trabajando gracias a haber tenido un enchufe (sobre todo en este país, el paraíso del enchufismo) como para "culpar" a alguien de haber entrado en una empresa por enchufe.

Y mis familiares empresarios fueron unos cerdos que después de haber enchufado en sus empresas a media familia dejaron de enchufar justo cuando me tocaba a mi. Es cierto que algunos les habían salido rana, abusando de la confianza para trabajar lo mínimo, pedir días libres o bajas, pero eso también te lo puede hacer cualquier no familiar que contrates. A mi no me dieron ni una oportunidad ni en momentos en los que me vieron jodido sin curro, mientras seguían manteniendo en la empresa a primos míos que no daban palo al agua y a los que "no podían despedir por ser de la familia". Un asco todo.

Claro, con esa mentalidad cavernícola de que "si es familiar y me sale mal no lo puedo despedir y lo tengo que aguantar en la empresa hasta que se jubile" no me extraña que no contratasen más familiares. Pero yo tuve la mala suerte de llegar el último, por edad.

En cuanto a lo de las extras, que ocurrió en otra empresa, llegué a ir a Inspección de Trabajo para denunciarlo pero me pedían pruebas. Es decir, en vez de mandar a algún inspector a investigar qué es lo que ocurría en mi empresa, tenía que ser yo quien demostrase las irregularidades reuniendo las pruebas necesarias, lo típico en un país de pandereta. Y como era un trabajo de técnico de maquinaria de hostelería que me obligaba a desplazarme continuamente en furgoneta (no tenía un centro de trabajo permanente) pues no era tan fácil reunirlas.
Además sabía que en el momento en que denunciase estaba despedido. Al final me vengué de aquel hdp cogiendo una baja laboral que duró 6 meses, tras la cual me despidió y tuve derecho a paro. Él lo que buscaba era que dejara yo el trabajo y no tuviera derecho a nada, pero no fui tan tonto.

¿Cómo cojones no vamos a ser uno de los países con la tasa de productividad de las empresas más baja, si el 90% de la gente que trabaja está completamente quemada?


----------



## zirick (Miércoles a la(s) 8:20 AM)

Desde el gobierno se penaliza el esfuerzo y se premia la pereza.
Es lo que han creado, es lo que se ha votado. Y va a peor. Mientras sigan comprando deuda con la impresora, éste será el rumbo progresista.


----------



## BigJoe (Miércoles a la(s) 8:26 AM)

oldesnake dijo:


> ¿y para que esforzarse? ya sabemos que da igual lo que trabajemos que tendremos una pensión de mierda o directamente no tendremos pensión, apenas da para vivir el sueldo y encima tenemos el problema de la deuda y la falta de recursos. Por otra parte es muy dificil formar una familia en españa y ya la mayoría ni pareja ni hijos tienen, ahí tienes la tasa de natalidad de 1.19 hijos por mujer, así que la elección es clara, puesto que vamos a malvivir, se trabaja lo mínimo.



Entiendo tu punto, y te lo dice alguien que cotiza autónomos y se le queda cara de tonto viendo como otros por no dar palo al agua tienen piso en alquiler + paguitas que son sueldos netos de mucho empleado y autonomo.

Dicho esto, ojo con calentarse con desdeñar la pensión que recibamos, de jovenes nos vemos fuertes pero conforme pasan los años nos preocupa más el futuro y la vejez. No digo que dependas solo de la jubilación pública, de hecho es clavo ahorrar e intentar invertir bien, pero las mini-pensiones que recibamos los contribuyentes pueden ser la diferencia entre la pseudo-indigencia y tener una vejez mínimamente saludable


----------



## Euron G. (Miércoles a la(s) 8:32 AM)

Pirro dijo:


> "Bien posicionado pero no a nivel monetario" = Pringado que asume responsabilidades sin sueldo.
> 
> "Formo parte de la empresa a nivel de puesto, confianza, etc...." = Un asalariado más que no heredará el chiringo.
> 
> ...


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (Miércoles a la(s) 8:41 AM)

Son espabilados, el que se desloma a currar cobrando lo mismo que el resto es GILIPOLLAS y encima nunca le van a ascender.

Si sacas mucha producción nunca te van a sacar de ahí, serás el machaca esclavo para siempre.

Angelitos...


----------



## Mentalharm (Miércoles a la(s) 8:43 AM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Trabajo desde hace unos meses en una empresa en la cual estoy bien posicionado. No hablo a nivel monetario pero formo parte de la empresa a nivel de puesto, confianza, etc. y tengo claro que me voy a jubilar ahí.
> 
> Estoy flipándolo con lo poco que está dispuesta a currar la gente de plantilla, es brutal la pachorra con que la gente se toma el trabajo, da la sensación que les importe una mierda su trabajo a la gente de fábrica hasta niveles inimaginables.
> 
> ...



El que va a heredar la empresa


----------



## V10 5.2 (Miércoles a la(s) 8:53 AM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Trabajo desde hace unos meses en una empresa en la cual estoy bien posicionado. No hablo a nivel monetario pero formo parte de la empresa a nivel de puesto, confianza, etc. y tengo claro que me voy a jubilar ahí.
> 
> Estoy flipándolo con lo poco que está dispuesta a currar la gente de plantilla, es brutal la pachorra con que la gente se toma el trabajo, da la sensación que les importe una mierda su trabajo a la gente de fábrica hasta niveles inimaginables.
> 
> ...



A final de mes cual es la diferencia entre hacer lo mínimo para que no te echen y dar el callo? Ahí lo tienes, que reme su puta madre y el que consiga paguita bien por el.


----------



## Euron G. (Miércoles a la(s) 8:57 AM)

Pero a ver, CUÑADAZO, que eres un cuñadazo y un lamebragas del jefe. Dice el fulano que lleva unos meses y que ya tiene un puesto "de confianza", que se va a jubilar ahí. Pero por Dios criatura, deja de ponerte en ridículo. 



Hombrelobo dijo:


> Por cierto, se dice PIB.



Por cierto, ¿A quién vas a dar tú lecciones de ortografía?



Hombrelobo dijo:


> entre otras cosas por qué hago mis labores a gusto



Por cierto, se escribe "porque", juntito y sin tilde.



Hombrelobo dijo:


> va ha esforzarse



Por cierto, se escribe "va a esforzarse".


Y dale al remo DURO, DURO, que yo me quedo aquí foreando un ratito más, bebiéndome un café de Kenya que está de puta madre y fumándome el cigarrito mañanero. Luego iré a dar un paseo a que el fresco me tonifique mi terso cutis y quizá más tarde me pase a ver a tu madre. (Porque imagino que novia no tienes, faltaría más xD). 

Si ya te digo lo que gano al mes te dan ganas de suicidarte, así que mejor ni lo comento.

¡Venga, a pastar!


----------



## pepeleches (Miércoles a la(s) 9:02 AM)

Es una indefensión aprendida. Desde que recuerdan, les han hecho merecedores de todo tipo de 'derechos', y se ven frustrados cuando tienen un sueldo bajo y su respuesta es la misma que han dicho por aquí: si tengo un sueldo bajo, aportaré poco. 

Antiguamente se tenía la impresión (equivocada para mi...) que trabajando mucho se mejoraba laboralmente. Y creo que no es exactamente así; para mejorar laboralmente hay que aprender muchas cosas hasta que llegas a un punto o nivel en el que puedas ofrecer más a tu empresa. 

Y cuando digo más, no significan más horas, sino una experiencia, unas soluciones, que alguien recién entrado no pueda ofrecer. 

En ese camino seguramente hay que trabajar duro, pero solo trabajando duro no vale. 

Lo que estas generaciones no entiende (al menos en general, que he visto bastantes excepciones...) es que alguien sin nada de experiencia tiene muy poco valor. Y que hay que comerse esa etapa para llegar a otras...


----------



## Teniente_Dan (Miércoles a la(s) 9:05 AM)

H.


Hombrelobo dijo:


> Trabajo desde hace unos meses en una empresa en la cual estoy bien posicionado. No hablo a nivel monetario pero formo parte de la empresa a nivel de puesto, confianza, etc. y tengo claro que me voy a jubilar ahí.
> 
> Estoy flipándolo con lo poco que está dispuesta a currar la gente de plantilla, es brutal la pachorra con que la gente se toma el trabajo, da la sensación que les importe una mierda su trabajo a la gente de fábrica hasta niveles inimaginables.
> 
> ...



Recuerdo a un compañero que me dijo "si yo soy temporal para esta empresa, esta empresa también es temporal para mí"

A veces el problema viene también por ahi


----------



## Eigentum (Miércoles a la(s) 9:06 AM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Trabajo desde hace unos meses en una empresa en la cual estoy bien posicionado. No hablo a nivel monetario pero formo parte de la empresa a nivel de puesto, confianza, etc. y tengo claro que me voy a jubilar ahí.
> 
> Estoy flipándolo con lo poco que está dispuesta a currar la gente de plantilla, es brutal la pachorra con que la gente se toma el trabajo, da la sensación que les importe una mierda su trabajo a la gente de fábrica hasta niveles inimaginables.
> 
> ...



Pues ahora imaginate lo mismo, pero con todo extranjeros, extranjeros que no hablan apenas el idioma, que se ajuntan solamente con los de su propia nacionalidad,etnia o religion y acaban formando pequeños guetos o grupitos sectarios en el trabajo.

Imaginate que gran parte de ellos vienen de países en guerra o de países donde la vida importa poco por no hablar de la integridad de la mujer.
Imaginate que una parte de ellos tienen pinta de ser el origen del problema en sus paises y que parte de los propios extranjeros les temen porque sospechan que allí han cometido atrocidades.

A eso sumale ir a la cantina o zona de descanso y escuchar discusiones sobre religiónes de paz y lo mucho que desprecian al país de acogida.

Pues eso, vente a Alemania pepe


----------



## Bloperas (Miércoles a la(s) 9:09 AM)

A ver si revienta todo ya. Entonces merecerá la pena del esfuerzo.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (Miércoles a la(s) 9:13 AM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Hombre, el sueldo es lo que es, hablamos de entorno a 1K netos en 14 pagas.
> Pero es que hablamos de currelas sin futuro alguno, son puestos de trabajo de producción sin cualificación necesaria. Si quieren más haber estudiao.




¿SMI en un curro de fábrica?

Dad gracias que podáis cubrir el 50% de los puestos. Si, los chavales de hoy en dia son unos vagos, atontaos y flojos. Los empresaurios siguen siendo unos negreros como siempre.


----------



## Ace Tone (Miércoles a la(s) 9:15 AM)

pepeleches dijo:


> Lo que estas generaciones no entiende (al menos en general, que he visto bastantes excepciones...) es que alguien sin nada de experiencia tiene muy poco valor. Y que hay que comerse esa etapa para llegar a otras...



Tiene tan poco valor que la empresa lo usa como un kleenex de usar y tirar. Y no le deja aprender, mejorar ni ascender. El problema hoy en día es que en una gran cantidad de empresas no hay perspectiva de mejora laboral, por mucho que te esfuerces, y eso frustra desde el primer día.


----------



## Pichorrica (Miércoles a la(s) 9:21 AM)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Tiene tan poco valor que la empresa lo usa como un kleenex de usar y tirar. Y no le deja aprender, mejorar ni ascender. El problema hoy en día es que en una gran cantidad de empresas no hay perspectiva de mejora laboral, por mucho que te esfuerces, y eso frustra desde el primer día.



Algo que la generación de pepeleches no entiende es que su generación hace tapón en la industria y no permite que los jóvenes entren y les puedan quitar el puesto a muchos por vagos e incompetentes.

Por no hablar de los que la empresa no pueden despedir porque llevan 20 años y pagarles el despido de 1 de ellos significa muchiiiiisimo dinero, por lo que ellos no trabajan o lo mínimo, son improductivos, ocupan un puesto que no puede ocupar otta persona y son intocables.


----------



## auricooro (Miércoles a la(s) 9:26 AM)

Había una frase en la URSS que igual te ayuda a entender. Nosotros hacemos como que trabajamos, y ellos hacen como que nos pagan.


----------



## Ace Tone (Miércoles a la(s) 9:27 AM)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Algo que la generación de pepeleches no entiende es que su generación hace tapón en la industria y no permite que los jóvenes entren y les puedan quitar el puesto a muchos por vagos e incompetentes.



Exacto, hay un enorme tapón de vejestorios improductivos, enchufados e "intocables" (en la industria y en todos los sectores en general) que impide por una parte el acceso y por otra la posibilidad de ascenso de los jóvenes dentro de esas empresas.


----------



## BigJoe (Miércoles a la(s) 9:33 AM)

pepeleches dijo:


> Es una indefensión aprendida. Desde que recuerdan, les han hecho merecedores de todo tipo de 'derechos', y se ven frustrados cuando tienen un sueldo bajo y su respuesta es la misma que han dicho por aquí: si tengo un sueldo bajo, aportaré poco.
> 
> Antiguamente se tenía la impresión (equivocada para mi...) que trabajando mucho se mejoraba laboralmente. Y creo que no es exactamente así; para mejorar laboralmente hay que aprender muchas cosas hasta que llegas a un punto o nivel en el que puedas ofrecer más a tu empresa.
> 
> ...



Lo que voy a decir me parece triste pero esos consejos sobre el esfuerzo de generaciones pasadas es erróneo como dices. es erróneo en la España actual donde existe un sistema de paguitas y puestos de funcionariado donde la relación entre esfuerzo laboral y recompensa salarial está absolutamente rota y desmedida.

Meter la idea a una persona que por mucho esforzarse (decir SI a todo en el trabajo, meterse como voluntario en tareas engorrosas, horas extras no remuneradas) le va a ir mejor está totalmente desadaptada con los tiempos actuales. "Trabaja duro para ganar experiencia laboral"= Excusa para aceptar como un burro condiciones laborales pésimas hasta una edad donde estás a 5 años de que seas considerado "demasiado mayor" para tu sector.

La cultura del esfuerzo vale para mejorar en otros aspectos de la vida, y en el ámbito laboral es válida si y solo si ERES AUTONOMO, y ser autónomo, para la mayoría de ellos, es ser un esclavo comparado con los dos estamentos feudales superiores mencionados anteriormente (funcionarios y paguiteros)


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (Miércoles a la(s) 9:37 AM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Trabajo desde hace unos meses en una empresa en la cual estoy bien posicionado. No hablo a nivel monetario pero formo parte de la empresa a nivel de puesto, confianza, etc. y tengo claro que me voy a jubilar ahí.
> 
> Estoy flipándolo con lo poco que está dispuesta a currar la gente de plantilla, es brutal la pachorra con que la gente se toma el trabajo, da la sensación que les importe una mierda su trabajo a la gente de fábrica hasta niveles inimaginables.
> 
> ...



Claro, claro. Explícanos cuanto pagas a tus trabajadores y en qué condiciones los tienes. Y sobre todo, qué expectativas de futuro tienen.


----------



## Josemiguel3 (Miércoles a la(s) 9:38 AM)

Valencianin dijo:


> Si vieras un instituto público hoy en día fliparías...



A mi me lo vas a decir que soy docente    .

Sí, el panorama es tremendo.


----------



## BigJoe (Miércoles a la(s) 9:39 AM)

Josemiguel3 dijo:


> A mi me lo vas a decir que soy docente    .
> 
> Sí, el panorama es tremendo.



Que el profesorado de los institutos públicos sea una cámara de eco ideológica no ayuda en nada.


----------



## Caballero de la Tenaza (Miércoles a la(s) 9:50 AM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> También pueden irse a ver cómo les va. Los que curran irán mejorando y lo saben.



Realidades, no promesas. El cuento de la gran perspectiva de futuro que nunca llega ya lo conozco. A ver si os vais a quedar sólo con los vagos


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (Miércoles a la(s) 9:53 AM)

usuario baneado dijo:


> No esperes que rindan ni con 3000 limpios.
> Lo único que funciona es la prima de producción. Pero también cabrea a la base de que Paco gane un extra de 400€ y Visente 600 cuando todos lo han visto escaquearse. Pero saca mas faena en menos tiempo.



Cuidado con las primas de producción... algunos "efectos secundarios":

Chapuzas everywhere y bajada generalizada de la calidad.
Descenso notable de la seguridad
[THIS IS SPAIN] Inquina hacia el más productivo, boicots de todo tipo, etc.


----------



## Nico (Miércoles a la(s) 9:57 AM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Estoy flipándolo con lo poco que está dispuesta a currar la gente de plantilla, es brutal la pachorra con que la gente se toma el trabajo, da la sensación que les importe una mierda su trabajo a la gente de fábrica hasta niveles inimaginables.




Cuento esto de modo breve porque aùn no puedo escribir mucho.

En una vieja "Harvard Business Review" (tendrìa que buscarla para hacer la cita) comentaban el caso de una de las grandes automotrices norteamericanas (Ford?, GM ?) que, presionada por la cada vez mayor competencia europea y japonesa, allà por los 80s tuvo que reorganizarse.

El Gerente del Area contable pensò en renunciar cuando le dijeron que tenìa que reducir su plantilla de 5000 personas a la mitad. "Imposible" dijo.

Pero el trabajo se fue haciendo y 8 o 10 meses despuès habìan conseguido hacer el trabajo de 5000 con la mitad.

Su orgullo era supremo cuando finalmente se hizo la revisiòn y habìa cumplido los objetivos.

- Perfecto! -le dijeron-, pasemos ahora a la segunda etapa.
- ¿Segunda etapa? ¿Qué etapa?

- Tenemos que equiparar su sección al nivel de Toyota, ya venden más coches que nosotros.
- ¿Y cuánta gente tiene Toyota en Contabilidad?
- 300 personas !!! 

Donde los norteamericanos se habían aburguesado y tenían 5000 oficinistas, resulta que los japoneses hacían lo mismo con 300 !!

===

Algo me dice que tienes demasiada gente. Quizás la mitad cobrando un 50% o el doble irían de maravillas.


----------



## la_trotona (Miércoles a la(s) 9:59 AM)

pepeleches dijo:


> Es una indefensión aprendida. Desde que recuerdan, les han hecho merecedores de todo tipo de 'derechos', y se ven frustrados cuando tienen un sueldo bajo y su respuesta es la misma que han dicho por aquí: si tengo un sueldo bajo, aportaré poco.
> 
> Antiguamente se tenía la impresión (equivocada para mi...) que trabajando mucho se mejoraba laboralmente. Y creo que no es exactamente así; para mejorar laboralmente hay que aprender muchas cosas hasta que llegas a un punto o nivel en el que puedas ofrecer más a tu empresa.
> 
> ...



Lo que estas generaciones han visto, es que por no tener experiencia te contratan por menos del SMI a hacer trabajo de gente con experienicia, en vez de trabajos sencillos y tutorizados, y llevándote broncas igual. Conclusión, una vez aprenden lo justo no se matan a trabajar (normal) y a buscar otro sitio donde cobren más por hacer lo mismo.

Y las empresas, el que quiera experiencia y buen hacer, que la pague.


----------



## chicken (Miércoles a la(s) 10:00 AM)

pepeleches dijo:


> Es una indefensión aprendida. Desde que recuerdan, les han hecho merecedores de todo tipo de 'derechos', y se ven frustrados cuando tienen un sueldo bajo y su respuesta es la misma que han dicho por aquí: si tengo un sueldo bajo, aportaré poco.
> 
> Antiguamente se tenía la impresión (equivocada para mi...) que trabajando mucho se mejoraba laboralmente. Y creo que no es exactamente así; para mejorar laboralmente hay que aprender muchas cosas hasta que llegas a un punto o nivel en el que puedas ofrecer más a tu empresa.
> 
> ...



¿Sin nada de experiencia o más bien de enchufe?


----------



## la_trotona (Miércoles a la(s) 10:01 AM)

Típico Catalán Agarrao dijo:


> ¿SMI en un curro de fábrica?
> 
> Dad gracias que podáis cubrir el 50% de los puestos. Si, los chavales de hoy en dia son unos vagos, atontaos y flojos. Los empresaurios siguen siendo unos negreros como siempre.



Lo chavales no son tontos, y para ganar una mierda mejor estar en trabajos facilitos y relajados. Ah ¿Y las chavalas?


----------



## la_trotona (Miércoles a la(s) 10:06 AM)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Exacto, hay un enorme tapón de vejestorios improductivos, enchufados e "intocables" (en la industria y en todos los sectores en general) que impide por una parte el acceso y por otra la posibilidad de ascenso de los jóvenes dentro de esas empresas.



Si decían que las sucesivas reformas laborales facilitaban mucho el despido y demás, sobre los enchufados, pues nada a disfrutar el país con los procesos tan guais de selección.


----------



## Nico (Miércoles a la(s) 10:07 AM)

Kira Sensei tiene un vídeo donde cuenta su experiencia cuando entró a trabajar en una empresa (vendía muñecos coleccionables) como traductor para contestar emails de clientes en el extranjero.

Su sorpresa fue mayúscula porque al iniciar su trabajo, primero lo llevaron a una sala donde estuvo una semana estudiando la "historia" de la empresa.

Le tomaron un breve exámen y como más o menos lo contestó adecuadamente, le dieron entonces una enorme cartulina con el organigrama de la empresa. Pasó la siguiente semana teniendo que buscar datos de toda esa gente y pegando fotos de los mismos.

Cuando terminó ese "deber de escolar", lo pasaron a la sección de embalaje y lo pusieron a embalar pedidos.

Cansado en ese punto se quejó porque a él lo habían contratado como "traductor" y lo tenían haciendo cualquier otra cosa.

Y su Jefe le dijo:

- ¿Y cómo piensa hacer su tarea si no conoce la empresa, su gente y el modo en que se hacen las cosas? 

Y tuvo que pasar otras semanas en la planta donde se fabricaban los muñecos, en la oficina de correos y demás.

Siempre pensé que era un modo exquisito de educar a un trabajador (o darle una patada en el culo a tiempo si no era capaz de imbuirse de la filosofía e idiosincrasia de la empresa)


----------



## mirym94 (Miércoles a la(s) 10:07 AM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Trabajo desde hace unos meses en una empresa en la cual estoy bien posicionado. No hablo a nivel monetario pero formo parte de la empresa a nivel de puesto, confianza, etc. y tengo claro que me voy a jubilar ahí.
> 
> Estoy flipándolo con lo poco que está dispuesta a currar la gente de plantilla, es brutal la pachorra con que la gente se toma el trabajo, da la sensación que les importe una mierda su trabajo a la gente de fábrica hasta niveles inimaginables.
> 
> ...



Tal cual si pueden vivir de paguitas y forzar un despido lo hacen


----------



## Murmurator (Miércoles a la(s) 10:08 AM)

El trabajo antes era también una forma de "entretenimiento" en la que pasar el tiempo, e incluso podía resultar interesante pasar las horas allí y socializar con los compañeros y clientes.

Ahora todo es intensivo. Para ahorrar puestos, haces el trabajo de 2 o 3, y no hay la tranquilidad para socializar o disfrutar del trabajo. A menudo prima más hacer mucho que hacerlo bien, con lo que tampoco consigues la satisfacción y autoestima del trabajo bien hecho. 

Por ejemplo, teleoperador. Antes te llamaba alguien, y estabas el tiempo suficiente para solucionarle el problema. Ahora se te controla el tiempo y prefieren que lo hagas aprisa y mal a que tardes. Porque la empresa cobra por llamadas atendidas, no por llamadas atendidas correctamente. (es la eficacia que usan para venderse, el ratio llamadas atendidas por hora. La satisfacción del cliente no importa. Y menos la, del empleado)


----------



## la_trotona (Miércoles a la(s) 10:08 AM)

BigJoe dijo:


> Lo que voy a decir me parece triste pero esos consejos sobre el esfuerzo de generaciones pasadas es erróneo como dices. es erróneo en la España actual donde existe un sistema de paguitas y puestos de funcionariado donde la relación entre esfuerzo laboral y recompensa salarial está absolutamente rota y desmedida.
> 
> Meter la idea a una persona que por mucho esforzarse (decir SI a todo en el trabajo, meterse como voluntario en tareas engorrosas, horas extras no remuneradas) le va a ir mejor está totalmente desadaptada con los tiempos actuales. "Trabaja duro para ganar experiencia laboral"= Excusa para aceptar como un burro condiciones laborales pésimas hasta una edad donde estás a 5 años de que seas considerado "demasiado mayor" para tu sector.
> 
> La cultura del esfuerzo vale para mejorar en otros aspectos de la vida, y en el ámbito laboral es válida si y solo si ERES AUTONOMO, y ser autónomo, para la mayoría de ellos, es ser un esclavo comparado con los dos estamentos feudales superiores mencionados anteriormente (funcionarios y paguiteros)



Para ser funcionario hay que esforzarse bastante para sacarse la placita, sobre todo niveles A1 y A2, las pruebas son la cantidad de plazas libres en esos niveles.

Sobre el esfuerzo sin experiencia, te puede servir muy al principio para aprender lo justo apra realizar el trabajo, y después irte a una empresa donde paguen un poco más, no hay otra.


----------



## socrates99 (Miércoles a la(s) 10:08 AM)

Hacen bien


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (Miércoles a la(s) 10:09 AM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Hombre, el sueldo es lo que es, hablamos de entorno a 1K netos en 14 pagas.
> Pero es que hablamos de currelas sin futuro alguno, son puestos de trabajo de producción sin cualificación necesaria. Si quieren más haber estudiao.



si pagas cacawetes tendras monos

es lo que hay, si no le gusta al empresaurio que suba el sueldo


mis diez a los currelas que hacen el minimo imprescindible


----------



## DVD1975 (Miércoles a la(s) 10:10 AM)

la_trotona dijo:


> Lo que estas generaciones han visto, es que por no tener experiencia te contratan por menos del SMI a hacer trabajo de gente con experienicia, en vez de trabajos sencillos y tutorizados, y llevándote broncas igual. Conclusión, una vez aprenden lo justo no se matan a trabajar (normal) y a buscar otro sitio donde cobren más por hacer lo mismo.
> 
> Y las empresas, el que quiera experiencia y buen hacer, que la pague.



Eso es lo q veo la gente ya no se mata. Hace lo justo para sobrevivir en ese puesto pq no son gilipollas.
Se matan los mamadous y ahmed pues no.


----------



## MATRIX MA K K (Miércoles a la(s) 10:11 AM)

PODENCO dijo:


> No es cuestión de sueldo. Una cosa es un tio de 40 años que lleva más de una década currando y está harto de remar para nada, y otra cosa es ver a gente que se va incorporando al mercado laboral y ya llega sin ganas y sin fuerzas. Esto último se debe a la vida entre algodones desde que se es joven.
> 
> Yo he tenido a gente joven ganando 1.600€ en 12 pagas, que para ser gente sin responsabilidades está muy bien, tocándose el ombligo todo el día y al final tener que echarlos.
> 
> Es cierto que en España trabajar duro es de tontos porque somos un país diseñado para mediocres en donde nadie se puede salir de la media, pero lo que ocurre con las nuevas generaciones no tiene que ver con las condiciones del país sino con haberse acostumbrado a tenerlo todo por la cara.



Vamos, que os jode que los jóvenes no se maten a currar por cacahuetes con una sonrisa en la cara.

Que no somos tontos. Vamos a matarnoa a remar para no poder ni vivir solo.

A tomar por culo


----------



## la_trotona (Miércoles a la(s) 10:11 AM)

Nico dijo:


> Kira Sensei tiene un vídeo donde cuenta su experiencia cuando entró a trabajar en una empresa (vendía muñecos coleccionables) como traductor para contestar emails de clientes en el extranjero.
> 
> Su sorpresa fue mayúscula porque al iniciar su trabajo, primero lo llevaron a una sala donde estuvo una semana estudiando la "historia" de la empresa.
> 
> ...



¿pagando varias semanas o incluso meses a un trabajador para que aprenda bien lo que es la empresa y lo que hace? Si eso lo tiene que hacer un palillero una sola semana entonces le da algo, luego eso sí a quejarse de que cuando le preguntan algo a un empleado no sabe tal o cual cosa.


----------



## fosforito (Miércoles a la(s) 10:14 AM)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Si echarais a la basura al que no hace ni el huevo y va al trabajo a pasar el día verías como no hay gente así.
> 
> El problema es la sociedad PSOE socialista de mierda que se ha creado en España que hasta en las empresas privadas hay casta funcionarial y doy fe porque en casi todos los trabajos por los que he pasado era así, gente currándonoslo de la ostia y sacos de mierda socialista vagueando y los jefes dando palos siempre a los currantes. Al menos tú tienes compasión por los que curran, donde yo estuve ni eso.



Si si, es increible. El palito y la amenacita y la presion y el rechinar de dientes, para el que se deja los cojones.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (Miércoles a la(s) 10:16 AM)

El motivo es sencillo. A la gente el trabajo no le cubre sus necesidades. Ante la falta de expectativas, la imposibilidad de tener un piso, o de tener familia, a la gente se la suda todo. Si encima pagan una mierda y cometen mas abusos, mas puntos se van sumando.

Los pollavieja habeis tenido mejor suerte con el trabajo, porque habeis enganchado curros estables que os han permitido desarrollaos y prosperar. Los que tenemos menos de 40 solo hemos comido subcontratacion, paro, precariedad y mierda a paladas.

Cuando has estado en decenas de empresas en las que nunca has tenido ningun tipo de lazo, ya no generaras lazos con ninguna, y te va a sudar la polla todo.

Quizas las 5 o 10 primeras empresas para las que trabajas, lo haces con toda tu ilusion. Cuando ya entiendes como funciona todo, y cuando sabes que mañana vas a ir a la calle sin miramientos de ninguna clase, entonces ya se te ensucia la mirada y tratas a las empresas exactamente como se merecen.


----------



## Dj Puesto (Miércoles a la(s) 10:18 AM)

Ya lo ha dicho otro forero pero que esperas que se maten a trabajar por migajas sin futuro? Con 1k neto jamás se van a poder independizar, tener casa propia, hijos... no están disfrutando la vida ni proyectando al futuro, la están sobreviviendo y dejando que pase. Bastante que trabajan y no ponen el cazo, el día que se den cuenta que les sale más a cuenta quedarse en el sofá de papi viendo Netflix..... Es totalmente normal la falta de motivación en esos casos.


----------



## Culozilla (Miércoles a la(s) 10:19 AM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Trabajo desde hace unos meses en una empresa en la cual estoy bien posicionado. No hablo a nivel monetario pero formo parte de la empresa a nivel de puesto, confianza, etc. y tengo claro que me voy a jubilar ahí.
> 
> Estoy flipándolo con lo poco que está dispuesta a currar la gente de plantilla, es brutal la pachorra con que la gente se toma el trabajo, da la sensación que les importe una mierda su trabajo a la gente de fábrica hasta niveles inimaginables.
> 
> ...




Te diré que hace años, en una entrevista de trabajo la de RR.HH me preguntó tímidamente (porque sabía que era ilegal) si yo salía mucho de fiesta y bebía. Le dije que no. Suspiró aliviada y me pidió perdón por la pregunta. A las 2 horas ya estaba contratado.


----------



## HarryHeller (Miércoles a la(s) 10:25 AM)

Se paga una mierda.
Se produce una mierda.
El cliente obtiene una mierda y quiere pagar una mierda.

Estupendo entonces, estamos atrapados en un círculo autodestructivo. Mejor no hagamos nada, total... 

En muchos casos es comprensible. En otros, es solo una escusa. Hay mucha gente que en el fondo, aunque no lo admita, es feliz de que todo sea un asco, porque eso les da una cuartada perfecta para ser absolutamente mediocres e indolentes, y todavía sentirse respaldados de razón y moralidad. Es perfecto: un patán vago y miserable puede mirarse al espejo cada día y todavía pensar "soy potencialmente un gran tipo, lo que pasa es que el mundo me está agrediendo de continuo, y yo no colaboro con mis agresores". Cojonudo pues. Todo a la mierda, el escaqueo supremo: yo intento no trabajar, tú intentas no pagarme, y entre medias intentamos hacer como que vendemos una cosa a algún pichón al que no le quede más remedio que comprarla aún a sabiendas de que le estamos engañando.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (Miércoles a la(s) 10:26 AM)

Josemiguel3 dijo:


> A mi me lo vas a decir que soy docente    .
> 
> Sí, el panorama es tremendo.



Lo que he visto yo en los profesores de FP si que es para alucinar. Al menos de los alumnos, siempre se salvan 2,3 o 4 alumnos por clase. De los profesores en ocasiones no se salva ni uno.
Pero hay un detallito aqui….y es que a los profesores *LOS ESTAMOS PAGANDO *para realizar una actividad de la que son manifiestamente incompetentes.

Muchos de pastillas hasta arriba, gente sin el mas minimo interes, manifiesta incapacidad, peña que esta volada, tienen una mirada como si hubiesen salido de un campo de concentracion en korea del norte. Y ya no hablemos sobre conocimiento tecnico o experiencia aportada en el area.


----------



## la_trotona (Miércoles a la(s) 10:28 AM)

Ace Tone dijo:


> En la empresa donde trabajaba mi padre entré por mi padre, evidentemente, pero es que así había sido durante más de 100 años en esa empresa: los hijos de los trabajadores tenían preferencia. La empresa ya era centenaria cuando yo me incorporé, se había fundado en 1878. Normalmente tenías asegurado el trabajo si no les armabas alguna gorda o eras un irresponsable, hasta que me tocó incorporarme a mi, compraron la empresa esos hdp y se acabó el sistema. Al que le toca jodienda pues a joderse, unos pocos años de diferencia pueden significar que tengas la vida solucionada o que te la destrocen. Yo estuve allí hasta los 27 años, muchas promesas y al final nada, cada vez peor hasta que me largué con una experiencia laboral que no me servía para nada, ya que era un trabajo muy específico que solo se hacía en los periódicos y en algunas imprentas y que además estaba empezando a quedar desplazado por la informática.
> 
> Pues anda que no hay gente trabajando gracias a haber tenido un enchufe (sobre todo en este país, el paraíso del enchufismo) como para "culpar" a alguien de haber entrado en una empresa por enchufe.
> 
> ...



El hecho de que sea tradición de que entren los hijos de trabajadores, no significa que esté bien, y eso sí que hace que España sea un país de pandereta, que todo sea por enchufe y entonces gente mucho más válida se quede sin entrar porque hay que meter al hijo de Pepito por narices, eso sí que lastra nuestra productividad de verdad.

Tal es así que en algunas empresa grandes, entre las normas de contratación se prohíbe contratar a familiares de trabajadores, sí , en España.

Sobre las horas extras, en ese caso toca gastarse el dinero, hablarlo con tiempo con un abogado laboral (si es con referencias mejor), recopilar pruebas y denunciar para que te las paguen, lógicamente sin evidencias es complicado conseguir nada, en esto como en todo (vale salvo la viogen).

Y respecto a tus familiares, hacen bien en mirar por su empresa, cuando no han despedido a algunos primos es que el problema que les surgiría con los familiares implicados sería mayor que los beneficios del despido, hasta cierto punto claro y terminen despidiendo a algún cerdo (esos sí que son cerdos) por traicionar la confianza que les dan. No tienen ninguna obligación de contratarte en su empresa y la experienica les enseña que a uno de fuera es más fácil despedirlo, y hacen bien en mirar por su empresa.

La tasa de productividad en gran parte es tan baja por la cultura del enchufismo, hace tiempo en la Europa de los 15, salió un estudio de la forma más o menos profesional de seleccionar a empleados (menos profesional enchufe), el país con la forma menos profesional era España, y el que más Alemania, ahí en una pequeña parte puede explicar esa diferencia de productividad.


----------



## Sotomonte (Miércoles a la(s) 10:29 AM)

Ahora los jovenzanos te respondemos:

-En mi caso he trabajado poco por mil situaciones personales (de las que no hace falta hablar) pero lo he hecho gratis. Sí, gratis. Muy contentos, trabajador, me esforzaba. No me cogieron. Venga pues, al menos aprendí.
Y no eran pocas horas al día eh.

-Mi mejor amigo: Estudió magisterio y un máster que se pagó él mismo. Lleva años currando temporal, desde seguridad raso 12 hs de pie por 700€ hasta en otras cosas por 300€. En una empresa trabajó varios meses y NO LE PAGARON. Ni a él ni a todo su grupo de jóvenes. Ha estado años currando mañanas, tardes y sacándose unos estudios de ed física todo a la vez.

Ah, y ahora mismo trabaja en un curro de profesor de gente marginal: Etnia (le han amenazado ya varias veces) gente con problemas mentales graves (autistas agresivos, le han hecho alguna herida o moratón porque no saben controlarse por su condición mental) y cobra menos del SMI.

-Mi hermana: Enfermera con ELEIR (El MIR de los enfermeros), sabe hacer de todo ya que trabajó en un hospital durante años (semiveterana) donde iba de puto culo haciendo el trabajo de auxiliar y celadora también. Pues cobraba 1200€. Ahora hará unas opos porque está harta. Ahora mismo cobra 900€ por hacer residencia, por intentar mejorar su vida, 900€. Y tiene 30 años.

-Amigos y conocidos/as: Excepto tres que se metieron por enchufe y dos que son de familias de clase media (de las de verdad): Malviviendo con los padres, todos entre 25-30 tacos. Curros temporales, ganando puntos en bolsa. 

ÉSTA es la realidad. Os fijais solamente en los vagos o los niños ricos, pero la mayoría andamos así. 

Me gustaría que lo entendiérais de una vez.


----------



## la_trotona (Miércoles a la(s) 10:29 AM)

HarryHeller dijo:


> Se paga una mierda.
> Se produce una mierda.
> El cliente obtiene una mierda y quiere pagar una mierda.
> 
> ...



Si al patán vago le mantienen y no lo despiden porque es el hijo de Pepito, muy bien por el patán vago, si el cliente sigue y sigue pagando por una mierda, pues nada a ser feliz.


----------



## Dj Puesto (Miércoles a la(s) 10:32 AM)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Exacto, hay un enorme tapón de vejestorios improductivos, enchufados e "intocables" (en la industria y en todos los sectores en general) que impide por una parte el acceso y por otra la posibilidad de ascenso de los jóvenes dentro de esas empresas.



Con la legislación actual si Paco, 55 años, decide un buen día que ya no rema más que va a ir a la oficina a fichar (si ficha, que sino llegará tarde o no irá) y a leer el Marca. Poco puedes hacer salvo inviertas en un sistema de cámaras que demuestre que Paco se toca los cojones a 2 manos, y ojo que tampoco es una cosa unánime que lo puedas grabar o monitorizar su trabajo:









¿Espiar el PC de un empleado y despedirle si no trabaja? El Constitucional se pronuncia


Una trabajadora a la que echaron pedía al TC que su despido fuese considerado nulo, al haber quedado constatado por el TSJM que monitorizar su pantalla era contrario a Derecho




www.elconfidencial.com





Por ejemplo , despido nulo-improcedente ahí es nada. Igual por despedir a Paco te toca desembolsar 300.000€ de los 4 años del despido nulo. Una gracia vaya.

Los que llevan ya más de 20 años en una empresa son como funcionarios, muchos se saben ya intocables, al final la única manera de largarlos es un ERE por circunstancias productivas, si te lo conceden, y si te lo conceden es que la empresa ya está hundiéndose, aunque igual sin garrapatas sale a flote....


----------



## la_trotona (Miércoles a la(s) 10:35 AM)

Sotomonte dijo:


> Ahora los jovenzanos te respondemos:
> 
> -En mi caso he trabajado poco por mil situaciones personales (de las que no hace falta hablar) pero lo he hecho gratis. Sí, gratis. Muy contentos, trabajador, me esforzaba. No me cogieron. Venga pues, al menos aprendí.
> Y no eran pocas horas al día eh.
> ...



Pero eso está así desde los finales de los 80. Ha habido algunas épocas de una supuesta bonanza pero sólo en la construcción y algún sector más. Magisterio tienes que sacarte oposiciones sí o sí, y si lo ves complicado, aprender un oficio (desde finales de los 80 tornero está demandado, y cada vez más frigorista, mantenimiento industrial y demás) para trabajar en algo decente mientras consigues plaza.

Sobre los enfermeros, ya se sabe, las condiciones en la privada son mucho peores que en la pública, por mucho que se quejen los de la pública, si le tocaba hacer trabajos de varias personas, una vez ocn experienica, a negarse a hacerlos, que la despidan y paro.

Trabajos temporales te sirven para ganar la dichosa experienica si son titulaciones técnicas o sanitarias, si son poco cualificados no sirven mucho, pero para eso, mejor una buena FP aunque se esté dos años más estudiando (y los que digan que con X años sigues estudiando, se les manda a tomar por culo y sin problemas).

Ánimo y a por ello. 

Ah, y a no ser que sea para experiencia relacionada con tus estudios en algo que te guste mucho, nunca, nunca mereca la pena trabajar gratis o por muy poco, y aún en el caso dicho, como mucho uno o dos meses.


----------



## la_trotona (Miércoles a la(s) 10:35 AM)

Funci manda, ah y van a sacar ahora un montón de plazas.


----------



## Akira. (Miércoles a la(s) 10:38 AM)

polnet dijo:


> Con 24 años llegué a encargado en una empresa, tenia de media de 20 a 30 personas a mi cargo, nunca más, este país es de zánganos, derrochadores y sobre todo envidiosos…



Y de gente explotadora, también. Y que no dan ejemplo de nada para ser líderes de un equipo, también. Y que pagan una mierda por unas condiciones de meirda, también. Que engañaís con el contrato, también.

Si vais a hablar, contadlo todo.


----------



## la_trotona (Miércoles a la(s) 10:40 AM)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Con la legislación actual si Paco, 55 años, decide un buen día que ya no rema más que va a ir a la oficina a fichar (si ficha, que sino llegará tarde o no irá) y a leer el Marca. Poco puedes hacer salvo inviertas en un sistema de cámaras que demuestre que Paco se toca los cojones a 2 manos, y ojo que tampoco es una cosa unánime que lo puedas grabar o monitorizar su trabajo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con la Reforma Laboral, eso creo que no se ha cambiado, los ERES se pueden hacer si la empresa no gana suficiente dinero, una racha con menos facturación y a lanza el ERE.

Sobre monitorizar el trabajo, creo que avisando se puede.


----------



## DVD1975 (Miércoles a la(s) 10:40 AM)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> El motivo es sencillo. A la gente el trabajo no le cubre sus necesidades. Ante la falta de expectativas, la imposibilidad de tener un piso, o de tener familia, a la gente se la suda todo. Si encima pagan una mierda y cometen mas abusos, mas puntos se van sumando.
> 
> Los pollavieja habeis tenido mejor suerte con el trabajo, porque habeis enganchado curros estables que os han permitido desarrollaos y prosperar. Los que tenemos menos de 40 solo hemos comido subcontratacion, paro, precariedad y mierda a paladas.
> 
> ...



Ni los sudamericanos se dejan explotar.
Yo he trabajado con ellos y a cual más vago.


----------



## la_trotona (Miércoles a la(s) 10:41 AM)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Si echarais a la basura al que no hace ni el huevo y va al trabajo a pasar el día verías como no hay gente así.
> 
> El problema es la sociedad PSOE socialista de mierda que se ha creado en España que hasta en las empresas privadas hay casta funcionarial y doy fe porque en casi todos los trabajos por los que he pasado era así, gente currándonoslo de la ostia y sacos de mierda socialista vagueando y los jefes dando palos siempre a los currantes. Al menos tú tienes compasión por los que curran, donde yo estuve ni eso.



Solución, buscar otro trabajo y los últimos días a vaguear y afearles la conducta.


----------



## la_trotona (Miércoles a la(s) 10:41 AM)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Ni los sudamericanos se dejan explotar.
> Yo he trabajado con ellos y a cual más vago.



Está genial, se pensaban que iban a ganar más con ellos, y al final ganan menos.


----------



## Me suda la polla (Miércoles a la(s) 10:42 AM)

la_trotona dijo:


> Si al patán vago le mantienen y no lo despiden porque es el hijo de Pepito, muy bien por el patán vago, si el cliente sigue y sigue pagando por una mierda, pues nada a ser feliz.



Cuando eso ocurre normalmente sale mas rentable mantener al vago en plantilla que hacer algo que pueda molestar a Pepito


----------



## Dj Puesto (Miércoles a la(s) 10:43 AM)

la_trotona dijo:


> Con la Reforma Laboral, eso creo que no se ha cambiado, los ERES se pueden hacer si la empresa no gana suficiente dinero, una racha con menos facturación y a lanza el ERE.
> 
> Sobre monitorizar el trabajo, creo que avisando se puede.



Una cosa es lo que dice la Ley, y otra cosa lo que luego hacen sus señorías y lo que realmente pasa en los juzgados. El ERE si, si las cuentas no cuadran en principio puedes hacerlo, pero tiene muchos claroscuros la cosa no siempre es tan simple.

Lo de monitorizar el trabajo si, el estatuto de los trabajadores permite "adoptar sistemas de vigilancia" luego ves estas sentencias como la que pongo y dices ¿pero no era legal? en este país nunca sabes nada a ciencia cierta, ya lo dicen los gitanos "pleitos tengas y los ganes"


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (Miércoles a la(s) 10:45 AM)

Son cosas del final de la civilización industrial, antes todo iva a ir a más y ahora todo va a ir a menos, hagas lo que hagas, y el cerebro reptiliano lo nota y actua en consecuencia activando la vagancia y el desgaste minimo de energia...


----------



## Archimanguina (Miércoles a la(s) 10:46 AM)

Judah Ben-Hur dijo:


> Vamos que te han dado un despacho, una placa y una palmada en la espalda y ya crees que vas a heredar la empresa?
> 
> Eda gente que críticas tiene mucha más lucidez que tu. Hacen lo MININO dentro de sus funciones porque hoy día se paga lo mínimo en cualquier puesto y nivel y con las subidas del coste de vida trabajar es hacer el tonto cada vez más.
> 
> Eso sin contar el tener que ver como moronegros reciben paguitas, van al gimnasio para ponerse fuertes, aprender MMA y follarse a tu novia/mujer mientras tu lo financias TODO



BROOOTAL!!


----------



## Gotthard (Miércoles a la(s) 10:47 AM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Hombre, el sueldo es lo que es, hablamos de entorno a 1K netos en 14 pagas.
> Pero es que hablamos de currelas sin futuro alguno, son puestos de trabajo de producción sin cualificación necesaria. Si quieren más haber estudiao.



Mínimo sueldo = Minimo esfuerzo

Aplaudo a esos remeros en su actitud.


----------



## la_trotona (Miércoles a la(s) 10:48 AM)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Una cosa es lo que dice la Ley, y otra cosa lo que luego hacen sus señorías y lo que realmente pasa en los juzgados. El ERE si, si las cuentas no cuadran en principio puedes hacerlo, pero tiene muchos claroscuros la cosa no siempre es tan simple.
> 
> Lo de monitorizar el trabajo si, el estatuto de los trabajadores permite "adoptar sistemas de vigilancia" luego ves estas sentencias como la que pongo y dices ¿pero no era legal? en este país nunca sabes nada a ciencia cierta, ya lo dicen los gitanos "pleitos tengas y los ganes"



Hombre, si en un momento tienes pasta se les echa de forma procedente (20 días por año), te aseguras de que le puedes echar y luego a pelear más indemnización. A alguien con 50 y tantos años echarle de una empresa, y sobre todo si lo que ha hecho en los últimos es vaguear sin hacer nada específico, es destrozarlo.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (Miércoles a la(s) 10:49 AM)

esto es ejpaña, amigo

probablemente el pais mas puta mierda de todo occidente


----------



## la_trotona (Miércoles a la(s) 10:49 AM)

Me suda la polla dijo:


> Cuando eso ocurre normalmente sale mas rentable mantener al vago en plantilla que hacer algo que pueda molestar a Pepito



Correcto, así pasa luego, que si no hacemos más que meter a gente por enchufe que puede hacer lo que quiera al verse respaldado, en la empresa trabajan de forma bien una minoría, y a quejarse de la legislación en vez de la forma de selección de los empresaurios.


----------



## Gotthard (Miércoles a la(s) 10:51 AM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Hombre, al año netos les quedarán sobre los 15k, si hacen horas más (evidentemente), el trabajo no es de matarse y a las 15:30 han acabado y tienen su vida por delante.
> 
> Pero a gente con tal pasividad no te planteas subirle el sueldo. El dueño tiene previsto subir algo los sueldos a los currelas que están demostrando interés.
> Pero es que a los otros... Es que no dan ni chapa...



¿Un 1% cuando la vida ha subido un 29% en términos reales?

Sin duda el dueño acabará formando un imperio empresarial

Joder, es que es leerte y revivir los motivos que me hicieron largarme de España.


----------



## astur_burbuja (Miércoles a la(s) 10:53 AM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Trabajo desde hace unos meses en una empresa en la cual estoy bien posicionado. No hablo a nivel monetario pero formo parte de la empresa a nivel de puesto, confianza, etc. y tengo claro que me voy a jubilar ahí.
> 
> Estoy flipándolo con lo poco que está dispuesta a currar la gente de plantilla, es brutal la pachorra con que la gente se toma el trabajo, da la sensación que les importe una mierda su trabajo a la gente de fábrica hasta niveles inimaginables.
> 
> ...



Como te entiendo. Vivo eso cada dia, pero aún peor, también con gente de 45-55 años, acostumbrados a vivir de la sopa boba toda su vida. Cero inquietudes, ningún pais extranjero como experiencia vital. Y lo mismo en cuanto a despidos. Echaria a unos cuantos. No sobrevivirian 2 meses en ninguna de las empresas extranjeras donde estuve, solo por su actitud de mierda.

Urge guerra civil, aunque en ella como siempre, moriran los inocentes y los utiles, no los causantes de este cancer y los cancer que nos rodean.


----------



## señortopocho (Miércoles a la(s) 10:58 AM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Somos familia, estoy ahí para remar hasta el fin. Es cuestión de compromiso.



Sino eres socio y no son tus padres los dueños deja de hacer el gilipollas, la diferencia en tu vida va a ser mínima, te lo digo por experiencia. 

He trabajado para mi familia (no padres, no hermanos) y al final te das cuenta que era un curro más, si me hubieran echo socio con una pequeña participación otro gallo cantaría pero sino es lo mismo que cualquier otro curro, en ciertos aspectos mejor y en otros peor.


----------



## Pom (Miércoles a la(s) 11:03 AM)

Habeis probado poner incentivos por produccion y no ir a "calentar la silla"?
No se lo que fabricais, pero suponte que hacen normalmente 10 al dia, el que haga mas de 12 se puede ir media hora antes por ejemplo, o el que haga mas de 12 todos los dias del mes tiene un bono de X euros o algun dia libre.


----------



## Gotthard (Miércoles a la(s) 11:06 AM)

Nico dijo:


> Kira Sensei tiene un vídeo donde cuenta su experiencia cuando entró a trabajar en una empresa (vendía muñecos coleccionables) como traductor para contestar emails de clientes en el extranjero.
> 
> Su sorpresa fue mayúscula porque al iniciar su trabajo, primero lo llevaron a una sala donde estuvo una semana estudiando la "historia" de la empresa.
> 
> ...



Eso es asi y más aún. Cuando contraté con una empresa suiza me pase las dos semanas de "boarding" haciendo turismo por las diversas sedes de la empresa poco más que poniendole caras a gente con la que iba a interactuar y recabando información.


----------



## Remero premium (Miércoles a la(s) 11:07 AM)

Esperemos que algún día pongan el despido gratuito (pp en la próxima legislatura) y se pueda echar a la calle a todos los de la generación del 70 de forma gratuita


----------



## Remero premium (Miércoles a la(s) 11:09 AM)

Pirro dijo:


> "Bien posicionado pero no a nivel monetario" = Pringado que asume responsabilidades sin sueldo.
> 
> "Formo parte de la empresa a nivel de puesto, confianza, etc...." = Un asalariado más que no heredará el chiringo.
> 
> ...


----------



## DVD1975 (Miércoles a la(s) 11:11 AM)

Gotthard dijo:


> Eso es asi y más aún. Cuando contraté con una empresa suiza me pase las dos semanas de "boarding" haciendo turismo por las diversas sedes de la empresa poco más que poniendole caras a gente con la que iba a interactuar y recabando información.



El modelo productivo es la temporabilidad contratar a un empleado quemarle explotarle y luego despedirle o no renovarle.
Y las empresas extranjeras lo saben...saben que puede ofrecer una caca pq tienen inmis dispuestos a trabajar por 4 duros pq luego tienen sus ayudas.
Si los españoles tuviéramos las mismas ayudas seguro que se trabajaría más


----------



## Alan__ (Miércoles a la(s) 11:11 AM)

Con la mierda que se cobra es normal que pases de todo... la mitad del sueldo se la lleva hacienda, eso quema al mas currante.

Levantarme a las 7, currar 8 horas para cobrar lo mismo que lo jetanos que estan durmiendo la mona toda la mañana con cero estrés en la vida pues acaba psicológicamente machancandote. Merece l pena currar para eso? Lo mejor hacerse todos jetanos y vivir de ayudas hasta que reviente todo.


----------



## la_trotona (Miércoles a la(s) 11:13 AM)

Remero premium dijo:


> Esperemos que algún día pongan el despido gratuito (pp en la próxima legislatura) y se pueda echar a la calle a todos los de la generación del 70 de forma gratuita



Lo dudo, la ley laboral actual apenas lo ha cambiado el PSOE, y el PP hará pequeños cambio y ya. Si son tan malos y vagos, muchos empresarios han tenido tiempo de sobra de darse cuenta.


----------



## Remero premium (Miércoles a la(s) 11:20 AM)

la_trotona dijo:


> Lo dudo, la ley laboral actual apenas lo ha cambiado el PSOE, y el PP hará pequeños cambio y ya. Si son tan malos y vagos, muchos empresarios han tenido tiempo de sobra de darse cuenta.



Lo que no puede ser, es que para echar a 2 pacos de manual, tengas que vender media empresa. En la anterior crisis, creo que bajaron la indeminzación por despido, poco a poco ir rebajándola, hasta dejarlo en algo simbólico.


----------



## Kovaliov (Miércoles a la(s) 11:21 AM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Trabajo desde hace unos meses en una empresa en la cual estoy bien posicionado. No hablo a nivel monetario pero formo parte de la empresa a nivel de puesto, confianza, etc. y tengo claro que me voy a jubilar ahí.
> 
> Estoy flipándolo con lo poco que está dispuesta a currar la gente de plantilla, es brutal la pachorra con que la gente se toma el trabajo, da la sensación que les importe una mierda su trabajo a la gente de fábrica hasta niveles inimaginables.
> 
> ...



Los trabajadores solo tienen un poder para negociar: su fuerza de trabajo. Y vive Dios que lo saben administrar. Si no ven futuro en una empresa y, encima, son constantemente maltratados y malpagados, sus días están contados en la empresa y no piensan más que en como irse de allí. A los directivos hasta el máximo nivel les ocurre exactamente lo mismo, así que pregúntate si tú aceptarías con buen talante un trabajo sin futuro. 

Hasta aquí es la explicación marxista.

Esto del futuro y la progresión es muy importante. Yo entré en una gran empresa pública donde me maltrataban y malpagaban, pero tenía futuro y por eso aguanté. Ahora estoy bien colocado. Eso mantiene en pie la administración. Si no fuera así, mañana mismo quedarían las oficinas y hospitales vacíos.


Los empresarios saben esto perfectamente, pero es que las empresas ya no viven de producir. La inmensa mayoría estarían quebradas en un entorno de libre mercado. En España se vive de la mamandurria política, el dinero gratis y depender del poder. Ya queda poco. La masa va a flipar cuando se dé cuenta de como funciona el mundo real.

Hasta aquí la explicación liberal.


----------



## la_trotona (Miércoles a la(s) 11:24 AM)

Remero premium dijo:


> Lo que no puede ser, es que para echar a 2 pacos de manual, tengas que vender media empresa. En la anterior crisis, creo que bajaron la indeminzación por despido, poco a poco ir rebajándola, hasta dejarlo en algo simbólico.



¿Y te das cuenta de que no te sirven los Pacos después de 20 años? Con las actuales indemnizaciones, vender media empresa lo dudo, con no tardar 3 meses más en renovar el BMW, se tiene dinero de sobra para echarlos.


----------



## FatalFary (Miércoles a la(s) 11:32 AM)

El mundo es injusto porque las leyes son injustas. Se llama "indemnización por despido improcedente", y es lo que provoca que tengas que aguantar en tu plantilla a gentuza inútil e incluso tóxica mientras los que valen acaban hasta los huevos de hacer el curro de los demás, así que a la mínima que puedan se te largarán. Cosas del socialismo.


----------



## CommiePig (Miércoles a la(s) 11:37 AM)

a veces, no despide el que quiere, si no el que puede

los empleados tiene muchísimos más derechos, que los empleadores


----------



## HarryHeller (Miércoles a la(s) 11:38 AM)

la_trotona dijo:


> Si al patán vago le mantienen y no lo despiden porque es el hijo de Pepito, muy bien por el patán vago, si el cliente sigue y sigue pagando por una mierda, pues nada a ser feliz.



Qué duda cabe. Es que fuera coña: con todo su reduccionismo, lo que he descrito es un modelo económico completo, y da para ir tirando. Y entre que tiras, pasas la vida.


----------



## la_trotona (Miércoles a la(s) 11:38 AM)

CommiePig dijo:


> a veces, no despide el que quiere, si no el que puede
> 
> los empleados tiene muchísimos más derechos, que los empleadores



Claro, por eso están tan quemados, y se dan cuenta de que son malísimo después de 10 años pogamos, que serían 200 dias por año que no lleva ni al sueldo anual, una cantidad enorme sí.


----------



## la_trotona (Miércoles a la(s) 11:40 AM)

FatalFary dijo:


> El mundo es injusto porque las leyes son injustas. Se llama "indemnización por despido improcedente", y es lo que provoca que tengas que aguantar en tu plantilla a gentuza inútil e incluso tóxica mientras los que valen acaban hasta los huevos de hacer el curro de los demás, así que a la mínima que puedan se te largarán. Cosas del socialismo.



Lo que es injusto es meter a inútiles y vagos por enchufe, y pretender que sólo saquen el trabajo los cuatro que no tienen contactos en la empresa, primero que el empresaurio seleccione como debe ser, y hoy en día puede empezar a tener gente por ETT para ver que tal trabajan, desde hace muchos años ya.


----------



## Shudra (Miércoles a la(s) 11:40 AM)

La gente trabaja por obligación y necesidad, no por gusto. Nadie va contento a trabajar.
A eso súmale la falta de expectativas y la imposibilidad de meterse en una vivienda en propiedad.
No futuro = no esfuerzo.


----------



## Shudra (Miércoles a la(s) 11:45 AM)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> El motivo es sencillo. A la gente el trabajo no le cubre sus necesidades. Ante la falta de expectativas, la imposibilidad de tener un piso, o de tener familia, a la gente se la suda todo. Si encima pagan una mierda y cometen mas abusos, mas puntos se van sumando.
> 
> Los pollavieja habeis tenido mejor suerte con el trabajo, porque habeis enganchado curros estables que os han permitido desarrollaos y prosperar. Los que tenemos menos de 40 solo hemos comido subcontratacion, paro, precariedad y mierda a paladas.
> 
> ...




Es esto, principalmente. Trabajar no garantiza vivir. Eso se daba en 1980, no en 2023.


----------



## FatalFary (Miércoles a la(s) 11:46 AM)

la_trotona dijo:


> Lo que es injusto es meter a inútiles y vagos por enchufe, y pretender que sólo saquen el trabajo los cuatro que no tienen contactos en la empresa, primero que el empresaurio seleccione como debe ser, y hoy en día puede empezar a tener gente por ETT para ver que tal trabajan, desde hace muchos años ya.



Yo te explico cómo funciona: contratas a uno por ETT, te obligan a hacerlo indefinido a los 2 años. Entonces es cuando lo despides para evitar lo que viene a continuación: lo haces indefinido, se tira unos años currando más o menos como antes hasta que empieza a tocarse los cojones. Entonces te das cuenta de que no es solo uno, sino bastantes los que hacen eso y no hay pasta para despedirlos a todos, así que todo el curro que no hacen tiene que hacerlo el resto (generalmente otros recién contratados por ETT que en cuanto puedan se largarán, o si los mantienes pasará lo mismo que con los otros).

Y así es el paraíso laboral de este país: vagos indespedibles, temporales quemados y empresarios hasta los cojones. Y para ser aún más felices, todos dejándose la mitad de lo que ganan en impuestos.


----------



## Limón (Miércoles a la(s) 11:53 AM)

Leo las respuestas y no me extraña que España sea un cagadero de rojos y gentuza..
Que coño le vas a dar a un tio por apretar tuercas hasta las 15,30??
6000 pavos?

Que necesita una persona para hacer bien su trabajo?

Y encima a esa manta de hijos de puta les dais mil excusas los que sois como ellos.


----------



## Power Ranger en paro (Miércoles a la(s) 11:54 AM)

Lemavos dijo:


> HOY EN DÍA HACE FALTA EMPATÍA E INTELIGENCIA EMOCIONAL.



Justo lo que nadie tiene hoy en día.


----------



## Tin Rope (Miércoles a la(s) 11:57 AM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> da la sensación que les importe una mierda su trabajo a la gente de fábrica hasta niveles inimaginables.



Su vida es un infierno, la miseria les arrastra, viven su degradación impávidos, viven en ésas. Es el infierno, me repito, y no, no es una metáfora, es así, "por sus frutos los conoceréis" parafraseando a Jesucristo.

Su destino es morir en la cama de un frío hospital, con sedantes, pañales y empelados que a su vez viven en su misma condición de inframundo sin sensibilidad ninguna, sin calor humano, probablemente separados totalmente de los suyos. Si ahora mueren así, imagina como morirán la siguiente generación, fruto de ésta.

Yo antes era funci, ahora estoy en excedencia, si tu ves ese cuadro, imagina como es en la pública, yo me fui porque no quería ser un esclavo al servicio de satanás, aparte que empezaron a hostigarme, había drogatas, alcohólicos, chatos lorealistas, etc todo lo que puedas imaginar, pues al que marginaban era a mí, que era el único que tenía algo de sangre, e inconscientemente les desagradaba mi quehacer, yo no disentia abiertamente, llevaba mi cruz en silencio mayormente pero lo que asomaba de mi persona les hacía revolverse. No tenían sangre, salvo para atacarme a mi, que incluso tuvieron la desfachatez de abrirme sendos expedientes disciplinarios, uno grave y ya el siguiente muy grave. Bullying de pata negra. Todo eso pasó hace ocho años más menos, ahora disfruto de mi vida, libre de la acción luciferina. Todavía flipo con la permisividad de la gente, como es capaz de morir en vida, hay que ser infrahumano para navegar esas aguas apestosas y transigir, así no tengas que "trabajar", eso es repito la muerte en vida.

Todavía me dan escalofríos cuando pienso en aquello, que tu hilo me ha refrescado. Que tragedia Dios mío.


----------



## la_trotona (Miércoles a la(s) 11:58 AM)

FatalFary dijo:


> Yo te explico cómo funciona: contratas a uno por ETT, te obligan a hacerlo indefinido a los 2 años. Entonces es cuando lo despides para evitar lo que viene a continuación: lo haces indefinido, se tira unos años currando más o menos como antes hasta que empieza a tocarse los cojones. Entonces te das cuenta de que no es solo uno, sino bastantes los que hacen eso y no hay pasta para despedirlos a todos, así que todo el curro que no hacen tiene que hacerlo el resto (generalmente otros recién contratados por ETT que en cuanto puedan se largarán, o si los mantienes pasará lo mismo que con los otros).
> 
> Y así es el paraíso laboral de este país: vagos indespedibles, temporales quemados y empresarios hasta los cojones. Y para ser aún más felices, todos dejándose la mitad de lo que ganan en impuestos.



Lo de dejarse la mitad en impuestos es en general en Europa, nos guste o no, si la única forma es tener gente rotando por ETT y el trabajo no es muy especializado, pues perfecto, luego si llega un momento en que es difícil encontrar candidatos válidos, a lidiar por ello.

Y con despedir muchas veces a uno o dos vale, si todos los trabajadores son unos vagos después de un tiempo, a lo mejor el concepto de vago es algo muy rígido en el que contrata.


----------



## la_trotona (Miércoles a la(s) 12:01 PM)

Limón dijo:


> Leo las respuestas y no me extraña que España sea un cagadero de rojos y gentuza..
> Que coño le vas a dar a un tio por apretar tuercas hasta las 15,30??
> 6000 pavos?
> 
> ...



A lo mejor algo más que el SMI sí, si le resulta difícil encontrar buenos trabajadores, ese puede ser un buen motivo.


----------



## hightower (Miércoles a la(s) 12:04 PM)

ferjt dijo:


> 14.000 año no está tan mal para operarios sin formación, depende de la dureza del trabajo, horarios que no te coman el día, ambiente laboral...
> 
> La mayoría de conforeros que dicen cobrar 30.000 netos año ganarán eso o menos.



A 2022, 14.000 euros bruto año es una REPUSITIMA MIERDA, se va a partir el lomo SPM por esa limosna. 30.000 tampoco es para tirar cohetes, a partir de ahi pueden pensar en vivir con cierto desahogo (sin lujos) según dónde vivas y tus circunstancias personales. Hay una percepción absolutamente errónea con los salarios en España, que de facto, levan mas de 20 años estancados en términos nominales, no digamos relativos.


----------



## Kovaliov (Miércoles a la(s) 12:06 PM)

Nico dijo:


> Kira Sensei tiene un vídeo donde cuenta su experiencia cuando entró a trabajar en una empresa (vendía muñecos coleccionables) como traductor para contestar emails de clientes en el extranjero.
> 
> Su sorpresa fue mayúscula porque al iniciar su trabajo, primero lo llevaron a una sala donde estuvo una semana estudiando la "historia" de la empresa.
> 
> ...



Igual que en la sanidad pública, que se bajan del avión con un título de la Universidad del Amazonas en una fotocopia y esa misma tarde los ponen a pasar consulta sin darles las claves del ordenador. 

Esto verídico. Y cosas peores


----------



## Marino Lejarreta (Miércoles a la(s) 12:07 PM)

Otro payaso. Yo soy jefe de almacén, les pagan más q esa mierda de sueldo y curran de lo lindo. Según lo q pagas y según les tratas eso q t curran. Muerte


----------



## Tin Rope (Miércoles a la(s) 12:11 PM)

CADAdiasoy+RICO! dijo:


> Cuando se paga una mierda a los trabajadores y el Estado te roba más de la mitad de lo que ganas, acabas antes o después llegando a la conclusión de que reme su puta madre.
> 
> Quizá en tu época hace muchos años no había negros moros y todo tipo de foráneos a los que el Estado les regala de todo, con la salvedad que ese de todo incluye lo que a ti te han robado antes.
> 
> ...



Tienes al momento de la cita 134 likes, me gustaría leyeras mi anterior intervención y vieras como tu postura no es más que una forma de sumisión, de arruinar tu vida, de hacerte un flaco favor. Trabajar no debe (o debería) ser la forma de ser un esclavo, sino de participar y aportar a la sociedad. No es que niegue tu argumentario, sino que refuerza el cuadro total luciferino que han convertido la existencia. No debes aclimatarte a eso o acabarás fatal, ya estáis fatal, pero el desenlace sólo os perjudica más. Tanto tú como los 134 que asumen acertadamente la visión de trabajo=esclavo, sal de esa situación así tengas que vivir bajo un puente.

Te dejo en SPOILER el contenido:



Spoiler






> Hombrelobo dijo:
> da la sensación que les importe una mierda su trabajo a la gente de fábrica hasta niveles inimaginables.



Su vida es un infierno, la miseria les arrastra, ven su degradación impávidos, viven en ésas. Es el infierno, me repito, y no, no es una metáfora, es así, "por sus frutos los conoceréis" parafraseando a Jesucristo.

Su destino es morir en la cama de un frío hospital, con sedantes, pañales y empelados que cuando ven en su misma condición de inframundo sin sensibilidad ninguna, sin calor humano, probablemente separados totalmente de los suyos. Si ahora mueren así, imagina como morirán la siguiente generación, fruto de ésta.

Yo antes era funci, ahora estoy en excedencia, si tu ves ese cuadro, imagina como es en la pública, yo me fui porque no quería ser un esclavo al servicio de satanás, aparte que empezaron a hostigarme, había drogatas, alcohólicos, chatos lorealistas, etc todo lo que puedas imaginar, pues al que marginaban era a mí, que era el único que tenía algo de sangre, e inconscientemente les desagradaba mi quehacer, yo no disentia abiertamente, llevaba mi cruz en silencio mayormente pero lo que asomaba de mi persona les hacía revolverse. No tenían sangre, salvo para atacarme a mi, que incluso tuvieron la desfachatez de abrirme sendos expedientes disciplinarios, uno grave y ya el siguiente muy grave. Bullying de pata negra. Todo eso pasó hace ocho años más menos, ahora disfruto de mi vida, libre de la acción luciferina. Todavía flipo con la permisividad de la gente, como es capaz de morir en vida, hay que ser infrahumano para navegar esas aguas apestosas y transigir, así no tengas que "trabajar", eso es repito la muerte en vida.

Todavía me dan escalofríos cuando pienso en aquello, que tu hilo me refrescado. Que tragedia Dios mío.


----------



## max power (Miércoles a la(s) 12:11 PM)

CADAdiasoy+RICO! dijo:


> Cuando se paga una mierda a los trabajadores y el Estado te roba más de la mitad de lo que ganas, acabas antes o después llegando a la conclusión de que reme su puta madre.
> 
> Quizá en tu época hace muchos años no había negros moros y todo tipo de foráneos a los que el Estado les regala de todo, con la salvedad que ese de todo incluye lo que a ti te han robado antes.
> 
> ...



Ya te han dado la razon de porqué ocurre lo que, acertadamente, comentas @Hombrelobo 

Añado una reflexion a mas largo plazo.

Remar duro supone dejar un pais mejor a sus nuevos habitantes, detraido lo que robe el gobierno, claro.

Si. A esos nuevos habitantes, a esos mismos.


----------



## pacopalotes (Miércoles a la(s) 12:36 PM)

Limón dijo:


> Leo las respuestas y no me extraña que España sea un cagadero de rojos y gentuza..
> Que coño le vas a dar a un tio por apretar tuercas hasta las 15,30??
> 6000 pavos?
> 
> ...



Pues ahí tienes la falta de motivación. Encima nos tratan como escoria sin dos dedos de frente, que no merece mas. Pues mira necesita una vivienda digna, para empezar, no un piso patera ni dejarse 800 de esos 1000 en un alquiler.


----------



## oldesnake (Miércoles a la(s) 12:46 PM)

BigJoe dijo:


> Entiendo tu punto, y te lo dice alguien que cotiza autónomos y se le queda cara de tonto viendo como otros por no dar palo al agua tienen piso en alquiler + paguitas que son sueldos netos de mucho empleado y autonomo.
> 
> Dicho esto, ojo con calentarse con desdeñar la pensión que recibamos, de jovenes nos vemos fuertes pero conforme pasan los años nos preocupa más el futuro y la vejez. No digo que dependas solo de la jubilación pública, de hecho es clavo ahorrar e intentar invertir bien, pero las mini-pensiones que recibamos los contribuyentes pueden ser la diferencia entre la pseudo-indigencia y tener una vejez mínimamente saludable



Es que el tema está en que dudo que vayamos a recibir pensión, y sobre lo de ahorrar, ahí hay otro problema, y es que no tenéis en cuenta que el dinero es solo un medio de intercambio, a medida que vaya escaseando cada vez mas el petróleo (cosa que he explicado en el cerdonomic 8 si no recuerdo mal), dará igual que hayas ahorrado ya que al no haber producción no podrás consumir. De hecho ahora estamos en una fase de desahorro a base de subidas de tipos + inflación + impuestos, y no vamos a poder hacer nada para impedirlo. Lo de llegar a viejos también tengo dudas, ya que con las pseudo vacunas están eliminando población y dudo que podamos librarnos a la larga. De todas formas otro problema es que ya muchos no quieren ni vivir y se suicidan, ahí tienes los datos del INE sobre suicidios.


----------



## Gorrión (Miércoles a la(s) 1:01 PM)

No casa, no mujeres, no hijos, no proyecto de vida = Desinterés


----------



## pacopalotes (Miércoles a la(s) 1:04 PM)

la_trotona dijo:


> Lo de dejarse la mitad en impuestos es en general en Europa, nos guste o no, si la única forma es tener gente rotando por ETT y el trabajo no es muy especializado, pues perfecto, luego si llega un momento en que es difícil encontrar candidatos válidos, a lidiar por ello.
> 
> Y con despedir muchas veces a uno o dos vale, si todos los trabajadores son unos vagos después de un tiempo, a lo mejor el concepto de vago es algo muy rígido en el que contrata.



Hemos perdido todos los derechos laborales conquistados a sangre y fuego durante décadas en un abrir y cerrar de ojos... Y solo va a peor. Encima nos matamos entre nosotros mismos, señalando al que hace menos, quejándonos de los trabajos con derechos que queden, etc. No necesitamos amo.


----------



## Deninguna parte (Miércoles a la(s) 1:11 PM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Tan sencillo como que si no trabajas no esperes recompensa.
> Igual de sencillo, oye.



Te lo pondré de otra forma, ¿si el compañero que no trabaja, que está a tu lado cobra lo mismo que tu y en el futuro no va a cambiar porque ves otros compañeros que llevan muchos años así, para qué vas a trabajar más?? 
Y esto es una cosa de España, no se recompensa el esfuerzo, sabes que cuando llegue una crisis o no le caes bien a tu jefe o cualquier otra variable que nada tiene que ver con la calidad y cantidad de tu trabajo, te van a echar.


----------



## Josemiguel3 (Miércoles a la(s) 1:11 PM)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Lo que he visto yo en los profesores de FP si que es para alucinar. Al menos de los alumnos, siempre se salvan 2,3 o 4 alumnos por clase. De los profesores en ocasiones no se salva ni uno.
> Pero hay un detallito aqui….y es que a los profesores *LOS ESTAMOS PAGANDO *para realizar una actividad de la que son manifiestamente incompetentes.
> 
> Muchos de pastillas hasta arriba, gente sin el mas minimo interes, competencia omcapacidad, peña que esta volada, tienen una mirada como si hubiesen salido de un campo de concentracion en korea del norte. Y ya no hablemos sobre conocimiento tecnico o experiencia aportada en el area.



Bueno, casualidades de la vida trabajo en FP, así que ya te digo que entiendo perfectamente lo que dices. 

Mi asignatura es muy práctica y útil e intento dar el máximo, pero obviamente lo mío como docente no es lo habitual. Conozco a compañeros que son un desastre (sobre todo las mujeres), que piden bajas cada dos por tres, y con una falta de implicación total y absoluta. De hecho te confirmo que más del 80% de bajas las piden las mujeres. También en institutos de secundaria es exactamente lo mismo.

Te aseguro que mi sueldo me lo gano, pero también te doy toda la razón en que hay GENTUZA calentando su puesto. Yo firmaba por revisión anual del trabajo de cada uno y al que no cumpla, despedido. A mi me gusta mi trabajo, disfruto con ello, quizá esa sea la diferencia.

Sobre los alumnos, es una lotería. Te puede tocar una clase increíble y en la misma promoción otra horrible, un grupo tremendo y otro detestable. Algunos tienen paguita mensual por estudiar de 500 euros, vienen el primer dia y ya no vuelves a verlos hasta fin de curso (marroquíes sobre todo). Otros están ahí porque los padres les han dicho que se metan a algo y lo hacen a regañadientes, y finalmente tienes a alumnos implicados que aprovechan el año al máximo.

De extranjeros la cosa está como sigue:

Los indios y pakistaníes son muy trabajadores y espabilados, los marroquíes van a la salida fácil pero hay alguno que le mete ganas, los hispanoamericanos son de un nivel muy dispar, los africanos son lentísimos en el aprendizaje, los europeos bien, gente seria. Este año no tengo asiáticos.

Saludos.


----------



## la_trotona (Miércoles a la(s) 1:11 PM)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Hemos perdido todos los derechos laborales conquistados a sangre y fuego durante décadas en un abrir y cerrar de ojos... Y solo va a peor. Encima nos matamos entre nosotros mismos, señalando al que hace menos, quejándonos de los trabajos con derechos que queden, etc. No necesitamos amo.



Si es que para ciertos empresaurios nunca hacen sus trabajadores lo suficiente, nunca pues muy bien, que lo hagan todo ellos.


----------



## la_trotona (Miércoles a la(s) 1:12 PM)

Josemiguel3 dijo:


> Bueno, casualidades de la vida trabajo en FP, así que ya te digo que entiendo perfectamente lo que dices.
> 
> Mi asignatura es muy práctica y útil e intento dar el máximo, pero obviamente lo mío como docente no es lo habitual. Conozco a compañeros que son un desastre (sobre todo las mujeres), que piden bajas cada dos por tres, y con una falta de implicación total y absoluta. De hecho te confirmo que más del 80% de bajas las piden las mujeres. También en institutos de secundaria es exactamente lo mismo.
> 
> ...



Luego cuando Esperanza Aguirre hizo que se pagase mucho menos dinero por las bajas, todo el funcioanriado a chillar, pero se pusieron buenos de repente un montón.


----------



## pacopalotes (Miércoles a la(s) 1:12 PM)

la_trotona dijo:


> Si es que para ciertos empresaurios nunca hacen sus trabajadores lo suficiente, nunca pues muy bien, que lo hagan todo ellos.



No hablo de empresarios ,hablo de los propios compañeros que son unos ratas chivatos y mezquinos


----------



## BigJoe (Miércoles a la(s) 1:13 PM)

oldesnake dijo:


> Es que el tema está en que dudo que vayamos a recibir pensión, y sobre lo de ahorrar, ahí hay otro problema, y es que no tenéis en cuenta que el dinero es solo un medio de intercambio, a medida que vaya escaseando cada vez mas el petróleo (cosa que he explicado en el cerdonomic 8 si no recuerdo mal), dará igual que hayas ahorrado ya que al no haber producción no podrás consumir. De hecho ahora estamos en una fase de desahorro a base de subidas de tipos + inflación + impuestos, y no vamos a poder hacer nada para impedirlo. Lo de llegar a viejos también tengo dudas, ya que con las pseudo vacunas están eliminando población y dudo que podamos librarnos a la larga. De todas formas otro problema es que ya muchos no quieren ni vivir y se suicidan, ahí tienes los datos del INE sobre suicidios.



De acuerdo contigo en la tasa de suicidios (que seguramente sea más alta que la registrada por el método de contabilizar un suicidios que hay en España), tema especialmente peliagudo entre la población masculina, razón por la cual al NOM le importa una mierda.

Tema vacunas, de acuerdo contigo, no sé que decirte que no ahya repetido varias veces en el foro, han metido a 9 de cada 10 españoles una terapia génica experimental y gran parte de esos españoles han aplaudido con las orejas el cercenamiento de derechos fundamentales básicos de sus vecinos por no tener dicha "vacuna". El exceso de muertes en todo Occidente no atribuible a la covid le importa una mierda la NOM.

Y sin embargo, ni las vacunas van a diezmar España ni creo que haya falta de petroléo (podrá no gustarte, pero el Coronel Baños ha tratado este tema, viniendo a decir que hay descubiertos más reservas, y con el tiempo y avance tecnologico serán accesibles pozos actualmente demasiado costosos). 

Al final del día tu estás jugando tus fichas a asumir que no va a haber ninguna jubilación, ni la más mínima, independientemente de tus condicones personales y familiares. Yo en cambio creo que antes de qutiar totalemtne las pensiones verás a la mitad de los funcionarios en la calle. Por decirlo de otro modo, si existen las 0 pensiones para cotizantes es que España ha colapsado y hemos pasado por algo bastante peor que la guerra civil de nuestros tatarabuelos.


----------



## la_trotona (Miércoles a la(s) 1:15 PM)

pacopalotes dijo:


> No hablo de empresarios ,hablo de los propios compañeros que son unos ratas chivatos y mezquinos



Ah sí, son los más miserables siempre, estaba en URBASER, en una planta de RSU en pinto como responsable de producción, y la peor gentuza eran los compañeros si te ibas sólo media hora después de tu hora, payasos que se pensaban iban a heredar la empresa, luego a quejarse todo el mundo en el bar, asco de gente.


----------



## CoLeXuS (Miércoles a la(s) 1:17 PM)

Porque se cobra poco y hay pocas o nulas posibilidades de crecer internamente. Sin objetivos ni alicientes para trabajar el empleado medio se va a dedicar a hacer lo menos posible para llegar al trabajo, que no le echen y poder seguir comiendo.

El capitalismo despiadado es el único sistema que funcionaba para motivar a la gente a ganar más a través de una competitividad feroz, riesgo a la hora de tomar decisiones y un alto profit o retorno al esfuerzo que se realice. Hoy en día en España esto ya no existe y tienes lo que generas, comunismo


----------



## ahondador (Miércoles a la(s) 1:17 PM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Trabajo desde hace unos meses en una empresa en la cual estoy bien posicionado. No hablo a nivel monetario pero formo parte de la empresa a nivel de puesto, confianza, etc. y tengo claro que me voy a jubilar ahí.
> 
> Estoy flipándolo con lo poco que está dispuesta a currar la gente de plantilla, es brutal la pachorra con que la gente se toma el trabajo, da la sensación que les importe una mierda su trabajo a la gente de fábrica hasta niveles inimaginables.
> 
> ...




Hace años un amigo me comentaba como en su zona recogia fruta. Habia hernianos que iban en la cuadrilla. Estos no cogian la fruta mas dificil de coger y la dejaban para los pallitos. El encargado de cuadrilla no decia ni mu.

En cierta manera estais igual: La gandulería de algunos se la tienen que comer con patatas otros mientras los encargados veis lo que ocurre Y NO HACEIS NADA. Lamentabla


----------



## Josemiguel3 (Miércoles a la(s) 1:21 PM)

la_trotona dijo:


> Luego cuando Esperanza Aguirre hizo que se pagase mucho menos dinero por las bajas, todo el funcioanriado a chillar, pero se pusieron buenos de repente un montón.



Me da ascazo la gente así. Yo he ido a trabajar con 40 de fiebre, imagínate, ni una sola baja he pedido jamás. Y una semana que tuve que ir en muletas, fui a trabajar igualmente. Los alumnos son mi responsabilidad, yo lo veo así.

Por pedir, ni siquiera los días que tenemos de libre disposición anual para asuntos propios.... si mal no recuerdo pedí UN DÍA por una urgencia ineludible y ya me supo a cuerno quemado. 

Eso sí, yo salgo de trabajar y desconecto al 100%, cosa que todos estos amargados que odian su trabajo, no logran. De ahí que tras años dando clase estén hechos polvo psicológicamente.


----------



## DVD1975 (Miércoles a la(s) 1:27 PM)

Josemiguel3 dijo:


> Bueno, casualidades de la vida trabajo en FP, así que ya te digo que entiendo perfectamente lo que dices.
> 
> Mi asignatura es muy práctica y útil e intento dar el máximo, pero obviamente lo mío como docente no es lo habitual. Conozco a compañeros que son un desastre (sobre todo las mujeres), que piden bajas cada dos por tres, y con una falta de implicación total y absoluta. De hecho te confirmo que más del 80% de bajas las piden las mujeres. También en institutos de secundaria es exactamente lo mismo.
> 
> ...



Lo q confirma mi tesis que se da ayudas a colectivos que van importar su modo de vida es decir vivir de remeros.
En vez de perder recursos con gente que no lo merece no se apoya al nacional es más se la ponen todas las trabas posibles convirtiendo su vida en un puto infierno.


----------



## oldesnake (Miércoles a la(s) 1:31 PM)

BigJoe dijo:


> De acuerdo contigo en la tasa de suicidios (que seguramente sea más alta que la registrada por el método de contabilizar un suicidios que hay en España), tema especialmente peliagudo entre la población masculina, razón por la cual al NOM le importa una mierda.
> 
> Tema vacunas, de acuerdo contigo, no sé que decirte que no ahya repetido varias veces en el foro, han metido a 9 de cada 10 españoles una terapia génica experimental y gran parte de esos españoles han aplaudido con las orejas el cercenamiento de derechos fundamentales básicos de sus vecinos por no tener dicha "vacuna". El exceso de muertes en todo Occidente no atribuible a la covid le importa una mierda la NOM.
> 
> ...



sobre el tema del petroleo yo tengo entendido que aunque hay reservas lo importante es la tasa de retorno, que entorno al 2040 será 1-1 y por consiguiente de facto nos quedaremos sin petroleo. Sobre el tema te recomiendo 2 libros de antonio turiel, petrocalipsis y sin energía. Aparte está un documento que se llama la crisis de la energía en el mundo de hoy. https://repositori.upf.edu/bitstrea..._ESP_Ener_VP1_2022.pdf?sequence=2&isAllowed=y


----------



## Alex Cosma (Miércoles a la(s) 1:37 PM)

Las luchas obreras y el AFÁN por trabajar mucho y bien dentro de un SISTEMA ASALARIADO no son buenas per se, de hecho son esas "luchas" las que nos han llevado hasta la situación actual: ESTADO LEVIATÁN y CAPITALISMO ATROZ.

Un obrero asalariado es un MERCENARIO.







En otro hilo preguntaban si hay algo más tonto que un obrero de derechas...

Es más tonto un obrero de izquierdas, que está siendo exterminado y sustituido por inmigración (que trae tanto la derecha como la izquierda, que trae el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL).

*Esas famosas "conquistas" obreras ni han sido conquistas ni han sido positivas, sino regalos envenenados.*

NO, no fueron "conquistas" porque cuando alguien conquista algo, por ejemplo un territorio, el poder que allí había, deja de existir y es sustituido por otro... Por contra, los obreros, lo que han conseguido es que el PODER les CONCEDA ciertas peticiones... pero el PODER sigue ahí, y además más fuerte y concentrado que nunca.... Por tanto, el PODER que ha hecho tal o cual concesión puede retirarla cuando le venga en gana. Por tanto, no son conquistas, sino limosnas que se dan al mendigo.

Sí, a medida que el obrero "disfrutaba" de más regalos envenenados, el PODER se iba concentrando más y más en unas pocas manos... ¿me puede explicar el obrero medio de izquierdas por qué ahora una empresa como Zara tiene más poder, real, fáctico, que un emperador romano? Eso en cuanto al poder del capitalismo (ahora mayor que nunca). Si hablamos del poder del ESTADO, nos encontramos con que éste ahora se mete hasta nuestra alcoba y nuestra conciencia, dictando incluso como debemos pensar y fornicar.

Sí, el bienestarismo (defendido sobre todo por la izquierda) es una gran estafa, infrahumanizante; y esos regalos envenenados lo han sido además porque con ellos, precisamente, se DESACTIVARON TODAS LAS LUCHAS OBRERAS... Se puso fin a la (*vertical*) lucha de clases (y con ello no defiendo al comunismo ni al marxismo, que son más de lo mismo) que aun con todas sus *deficiencias (infinitas)*, era incómoda para el PODER (para el ESTADO y para el CAPITAL), y se sustituyó por la lucha *horizontal *entre el pueblo llano, para dividirlo y enfrentarlo (feminismo, homosexualismo, inmigracionismo, independentismo, islamofilia, veganismo ,animalismo, cambioclimatismo, pandemismo, etc. y sus respectivos ANTIS, igual de falsos y pro-sistema que dichas religiones políticas).

*Sí...: por cada "conquista" obrera, el pueblo se iba dividiendo y enfrentando más, y el dúo Estado-Capital iba adquiriendo más y más y más poder... Por eso ahora estamos ante un ESTADO LEVIATÁN (el más grande de la historia) y un CAPITALISMO ATROZ (capitalismo de multinacionales con las pymes destruidas).*

¿Y todo ello capitaneado por quién? POR LA IZQUIERDA.

El que no lo quiera ver que no lo vea.

¿La derecha? pues lo mismo, pero al menos ellos no van (o no iban o no era su perfil principal) de SALVADORES DEL PUEBLO y contra el CAPITAL.

*La izquierda SÍ se presenta como tal... y es justo lo contrario: es la que ha destruido a los pueblos europeos, ahora ya sustituidos finalmente por inmigración (dada su baja natalidad, también ésta impulsada principalmente, pero no exclusivamente, por la izquierda).*

Cuando es más que evidente el destrozo que está haciendo el progresismo, ellos siguen diciendo que la culpa de todo es de los fachas, los nazis y los fascistas. Y de lo que les parece bien se ponen medallas, cuando lo cierto es que el 90% de lo que les parece bien (el Estado de Bienestar, por ejemplo) ha sido posible gracias a la tecnología y al interés del ESTADO, no a la ideología progresista. De hecho, el Estado de Bienestar lo inicia Franco en España, y antes Bismarck en Prusia, y ambos mirando por el interés del dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL. Y en Inglaterra, en su "Revolución Industrial" los obreros morían por miles, y otras decenas de miles enfermaban y por ende no eran rentables ni productivos; de ahí que se concedieran mejoras laborales a los obreros, porque de lo contrario no eran suficientemente funcionales-productivos (ingenuamente el pueblo llano llamó a esto "conquistas obreras"). Por no mencionar que el sistema educativo obligatorio también fue creación prusiana, con el objetivo de meter en vereda a los jóvenes de acuerdo a los intereses del ESTADO (ejército) y del GRAN CAPITAL, ya que los jóvenes (y sus padres) hasta entonces iban a lo suyo y no tenían sentimientos patrióticos y/o nacionalistas. Obviamente el modelo fue copiado por el resto de ESTADOS.

Ahora los obreros son facha-pobres porque es la evolución lógica y normal ante los desvaríos y atrocidades de la izquierda. Los obreros (*a falta de una concepción revolucionaria anti-estado, anti-capitalismo y anti-trabajo asalariado*) tienen mil motivos para convertirse en fachas; empezando por la inmigración masiva y política de fronteras abiertas que proclama la izquierda, que secunda la derecha y que falsamente critica la ultraderecha.

El ESTADO, el CAPITALISMO y el TRABAJO ASALARIADO son vectores de tiranía.

Hay que echar abajo el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL y crear entre todos una sociedad autogobernada en una red de asambleas soberanas, con derecho consuetudinario, bienes comunales, propiedad privada conseguida sin trabajo asalariado (o el menor posible) y pueblo en armas (armamento general del pueblo, y no ejército, sino sistema de milicias avanzado).


----------



## SolyCalma (Miércoles a la(s) 1:37 PM)

Anda y yo que creía que los esclavos remaban por gusto. No, a ver, si no les da ni para comprarse un piso, ni tener una mujer e hijos, ni coche ni nada, que quieres. Si cobrarán menos que un pensionista medio.

En este caso solo hay 3 soluciones: revolución, más látigo o más salario.


----------



## Misosofos (Miércoles a la(s) 1:39 PM)

He leído hasta de lo que estás "bien posicionado" pero no a nivel monetario.

Debes de ser de esos que cobra en palmaditas en la espalda. ¿Te han dado un aguinaldo estas pasadas navidades?

Deja de esforzarte tanto, que por la fecha en la que has nacido te van quedando pocos años buenos y deberías haber empezado a sospechar que no vas a heredar la empresa.


----------



## bibliotecario3 (Miércoles a la(s) 1:46 PM)

antes rómpete el lomo y sonríe mientras lo haces ahora e l lomo se lo va a romper la madre del topo  a ver si las nuevas generaciones esas van a ser las inteligentes y las antiguas unos pardillos de primera


----------



## operator (Miércoles a la(s) 1:57 PM)

Sueldo 1000, alquiler 900. 8 horas de curro y 8 horas de aguantar a los viejos, 16 el finde, sacar motivación de ahí les puede ser dificil.


----------



## Josemiguel3 (Miércoles a la(s) 2:01 PM)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Lo q confirma mi tesis que se da ayudas a colectivos que van importar su modo de vida es decir vivir de remeros.
> En vez de perder recursos con gente que no lo merece no se apoya al nacional es más se la ponen todas las trabas posibles convirtiendo su vida en un puto infierno.



Así es, no te falta razón y soy de tu misma opinión. Yo lo más probable es que acabe por mudarme de país. Al final, a poco que seas una persona seria, la moral te dicta salirte. Me resisto porque es una gozada ver que ayudas a chavales y años después siguen en contacto contigo como profesionales dándote las gracias. Pero bueno, ya veremos...


----------



## Burrocracia (Miércoles a la(s) 2:08 PM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Trabajo desde hace unos meses en una empresa en la cual estoy bien posicionado. No hablo a nivel monetario pero formo parte de la empresa a nivel de puesto, confianza, etc. y tengo claro que me voy a jubilar ahí.
> 
> Estoy flipándolo con lo poco que está dispuesta a currar la gente de plantilla, es brutal la pachorra con que la gente se toma el trabajo, da la sensación que les importe una mierda su trabajo a la gente de fábrica hasta niveles inimaginables.
> 
> ...



Como aburrís los abuelos ,tu no eras de la generación X? la de los pasotas, deprimidos y apáticos . A pastar cuñado .


----------



## Sotomonte (Miércoles a la(s) 2:09 PM)

bibliotecario3 dijo:


> antes rómpete el lomo y sonríe mientras lo haces ahora e l lomo se lo va a romper la madre del topo  a ver si las nuevas generaciones esas van a ser las inteligentes y las antiguas unos pardillos de primera



Es que encima pretenden que seamos felices, lo demos todo en el curro de mierda y cobrando una miseria. Ah, y encima humillaciones diarias.

Con alquileres/hipotecas a nivel Francés o Suizo porque no les sale de los cojones a los de arriba liberar el suelo, no, todo putas ciudades-colmena.

Sin tener ni un puto coche de 2a mano por gastos, seguros y la gasolina como un bien de lujo. A trabajar en transporte público enlatados.

Ah, y ten dos hijos de media por la Patria y para combatir a los moros. ¿Que esos futuros nacidos van a vivir en la mierda absoluta? No importa nada, que espabilen y se jodan.

Mil exigencias para nada.


----------



## Maedhros (Miércoles a la(s) 2:09 PM)

Otro hilo de gente pagando un cuenco de arroz y quejándose porque el personal hace lo mínimo imprescindible.


----------



## Burrocracia (Miércoles a la(s) 2:10 PM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Hombre, el sueldo es lo que es, hablamos de entorno a 1K netos en 14 pagas.
> Pero es que hablamos de currelas sin futuro alguno, son puestos de trabajo de producción sin cualificación necesaria. Si quieren más haber estudiao.



Estas desactualizado,YA no se dice haber estudiado se dice HABER HEREDADO.


----------



## Josemiguel3 (Miércoles a la(s) 2:11 PM)

operator dijo:


> Sueldo 1000, alquiler 900. 8 horas de curro y 8 horas de aguantar a los viejos, 16 el finde, sacar motivación de ahí les puede ser dificil.



Con un sueldo de 1000, el del alquiler a 900 no te va a aceptar como inquilino (mínimo has de tener ingresos de 2700 euros). Y tú no vas a ser tan cazurro de destinar el 90% del sueldo al alquiler. 

Con 1000 de sueldo sólo puedes aspirar a una habitación a 330 euros. O eso o si tienes pareja y ambos tenéis el mismo sueldo, a un piso en las afueras a 650 euros. Por algo se empieza.


----------



## mondeja (Miércoles a la(s) 2:13 PM)

Nadie en todo el hilo ha escrito lo evidente, que si tienes gente que no hace nada y la empresa sigue adelante esto es de facto un feudalismo o comunismo. Evidentemente, en una sociedad postindustrializada como Hezpain el trabajo se puede hacer con 1/10 de la masa obrera. Algunos foreros han comentado casos como los de las empresas japonesas que han podido reducir su plantilla a menos de la mitad haciendo el mismo trabajo. Pero es absolutamente increíble que llevemos 150 años con la proclama del progreso y la meritocracia sin mejorar condiciones, seguimos trabajando 8 horas o más por sueldos que no permiten dejar de hacerlo nunca, pero muchísimo más aún que nadie escriba nada de eso.

Ni a los empresarios ni a la casta funcionarial les importa un cojón la productividad, lo que quieren es teneros a todos en bajas condiciones salariales para que no les compitais a ellos, mientras esteis ocupados tachando tareas de chichinabo. Cuanto menos os paguen mejor para ellos. En cualquier sociedad civilizada se estabilizan los flujos monetarios, cambiar de proveedor, por poner un ejemplo, tiene siempre costes asociados que son difícilmente ahorrados por la supuesta meritocracia competitiva.

Jamás hablareis de esto porque implicaría que los millonetis a los que han puesto para traer otro nuevo orden tienen razón, que el 90% podría estar técnicamente con paguita en su casa pero no se la juegan ya que el comunismo se ha visto que no motiva al 10% que mantendría los servicios, ni pagando diez veces más compensaría el tener que trabajar para el vecino vago como un esclavo. La solución china de la credithez sucial sólo funciona bajo dictadura, ahí se ve la realidad de vuestra mierditocracia, que no se la traga ni un unga unga.

En resumen, que todo el cuento de la meritocracia y la productividad terminó allá por los 80 siendo generoso y duró sólo unos años de crecimiento boomerónico, desde entonces tenemos una economía feudalista por la implosión completa de la productividad que provocaría el comunismo. No os dan paguitas porque acabaríais todos esnifando fentanilo por las calles, teniendo 10 hijos por cabeza y los que no fueran barrancolanzables podrían ascender socialmente, que es lo que realmente les preocupa a las élites.

Pero antes de escribir esto os cortaríais cada extremidad, dos tajos en las ingles y dos más en los correspondientes sobacos. Los trozos resultantes los meteríais en una hoguera junto con vuestro ordenador, tablet o móvil, lo que useis para conectaros a este pozo de hipocresía. Le meteríais gasolina y prenderíais fuego con la boca. Las cenizas las mandaríais por correo sin remitente a la isla Sentinel del Norte. El resto de vuestro cuerpo lo donaríais a cualquier estudio de tatuajes de barrio lumpen para que os pusieran la marca de la bestia en un ojo y ni aún así podríais acumular el crédito suficiente para un cuenquito de arroz disuelto en serrín.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (Miércoles a la(s) 2:19 PM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Hombre, el sueldo es lo que es, hablamos de entorno a 1K netos en 14 pagas.
> Pero es que hablamos de currelas sin futuro alguno, son puestos de trabajo de producción sin cualificación necesaria. Si quieren más haber estudiao.



Palillero cabrón, MUERETE Y QUE TRABAJE TU PUTA MADRE POR ESO. Por gentuza como tu españa es tercermundo laboral.


----------



## la_trotona (Miércoles a la(s) 2:21 PM)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Lo que he visto yo en los profesores de FP si que es para alucinar. Al menos de los alumnos, siempre se salvan 2,3 o 4 alumnos por clase. De los profesores en ocasiones no se salva ni uno.
> Pero hay un detallito aqui….y es que a los profesores *LOS ESTAMOS PAGANDO *para realizar una actividad de la que son manifiestamente incompetentes.
> 
> Muchos de pastillas hasta arriba, gente sin el mas minimo interes, competencia omcapacidad, peña que esta volada, tienen una mirada como si hubiesen salido de un campo de concentracion en korea del norte. Y ya no hablemos sobre conocimiento tecnico o experiencia aportada en el area.



Y eso que dicen que en las oposiciones exigen mucho en los exámenes, si no llegan a exigir...


----------



## jefe de la oposición (Miércoles a la(s) 2:22 PM)

se nota que no habeis currado nunca en una empresa de langostas, ibais a flipar con el grado de absentismo presencial y sudapollismo laboral que impera en esas empresas


----------



## la_trotona (Miércoles a la(s) 2:24 PM)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Lo q confirma mi tesis que se da ayudas a colectivos que van importar su modo de vida es decir vivir de remeros.
> En vez de perder recursos con gente que no lo merece no se apoya al nacional es más se la ponen todas las trabas posibles convirtiendo su vida en un puto infierno.



Correcto, empezando ahí y siguiendo política de deportaciones serias, el problema es que hay mucho mamandurriero viviendo de esos colectivos, y no son tanto pero hacen mucho ruido.


----------



## la_trotona (Miércoles a la(s) 2:25 PM)

jefe de la oposición dijo:


> se nota que no habeis currado nunca en una empresa de langostas, ibais a flipar con el grado de absentismo presencial y sudapollismo laboral que impera en esas empresas



Si tienen cerca de la edad de jubilación sin problema si tiene la década de 50 años puede ser muy peligroso que un día hagan un ERE y les echen, piensan que no pasa nunca hasta que pasa.


----------



## Vulcan86 (Miércoles a la(s) 2:26 PM)

Si tan Bueno es el trabajo que vayan los hijos de los encargados


----------



## NormanMan (Miércoles a la(s) 2:26 PM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Trabajo desde hace unos meses en una empresa en la cual estoy bien posicionado. No hablo a nivel monetario pero formo parte de la empresa a nivel de puesto, confianza, etc. y tengo claro que me voy a jubilar ahí.
> 
> Estoy flipándolo con lo poco que está dispuesta a currar la gente de plantilla, es brutal la pachorra con que la gente se toma el trabajo, da la sensación que les importe una mierda su trabajo a la gente de fábrica hasta niveles inimaginables.
> 
> ...



Si la contratación es por el sueldo mínimo y encima por lo que te he leido por encima tienen que soportar latigazos, voces y malas formas de un pedazo de submormal como tú, da gracias a que no te quedes sólo en el garaje ese que tendrás lleno de mierda y sin las medidas de seguridad adecuadas y metiendo horas de mas a la gente.nte crees que mas que nadie, a que si?


----------



## Pleonasmo (Miércoles a la(s) 2:27 PM)

Alan__ dijo:


> Con la mierda que se cobra es normal que pases de todo... la mitad del sueldo se la lleva hacienda, eso quema al mas currante.
> 
> Levantarme a las 7, currar 8 horas para cobrar lo mismo que lo jetanos que estan durmiendo la mona toda la mañana con cero estrés en la vida pues acaba psicológicamente machancandote. Merece l pena currar para eso? Lo mejor hacerse todos jetanos y vivir de ayudas hasta que reviente todo.



La gente siempre comenta esto pero a la hora de la verdad sabemos que nadie va a soltar el remo (unos porque tienen deudas, hijos, otros porque quieren el dinerito para viajar o comprar x) por lo que esta mierda de situacion va a seguir asi (o ira a peor).

Mucha gente que vive de paguitas si, no curran, pero es una vida de fumi total: de casa al bar, del bar a casa. A muchos les vale (a estos que lo llevan a cabo) a otros muchos, no y, es mas, se moririan si tiran de esta vida por mas de un mes.


----------



## Ace Tone (Miércoles a la(s) 2:29 PM)

la_trotona dijo:


> Y respecto a tus familiares, hacen bien en mirar por su empresa, cuando no han despedido a algunos primos es que el problema que les surgiría con los familiares implicados sería mayor que los beneficios del despido, hasta cierto punto claro y terminen despidiendo a algún cerdo (esos sí que son cerdos) por traicionar la confianza que les dan. No tienen ninguna obligación de contratarte en su empresa y la experienica les enseña que a uno de fuera es más fácil despedirlo, y hacen bien en mirar por su empresa.



Mis familiares eran unos cavernícolas y unos cobardes que creían que si despedían a uno de mis primos sinvergüenzas tendrían muchos problemas con la familia y prefirieron no despedirlos aunque fuesen un cáncer para la empresa. Hasta que vieron que el cáncer era tal que la empresa no soportaría otro elemento así y decidieron cortar por lo sano, bloqueándome a mí la entrada por si resultaba ser también un garbanzo negro como ellos. El caso es que yo no soy como ellos, soy mucho más trabajador y honrado, pero en esta puta vida siempre acaban pagando justos por pecadores.

Si a uno de mis primos hasta le pillaron robando en la empresa de mi tío, ¿cómo se puede mantener en plantilla a alguien así por muy "de la familia" que sea? Pues allí siguió el hdp hasta que la empresa cerró (porque al final estos familiares empresaurios con esas políticas llevaron a la ruina a sus empresas y las cerraron en cuanto se pudieron jubilar y salvar ellos el culo), leyendo revistas en horario laboral y desafiando al jefe (que era mi tío) diciéndole "despídeme si tienes huevos" y cosas así, sabiéndose "intocable" por ser su sobrino. Si aguantar eso era mejor que los beneficios del despido, entonces ya se ve lo inteligente que era como empresario. Como digo, la empresa acabó en la ruina.

La otra familiar "empresaria" tenía un almacén de materiales de construcción heredado y era una loca que seleccionaba al personal según le gustase o no su aspecto físico, simple y llanamente. Quien tenía un tatuaje o un pendiente no podía trabajar en su mugriento almacén, pero ella salió durante años con un quinqui de melena al viento y cadena de oro en pecho, al que por cierto también tuvo contratado un tiempo en la empresa y un día lo pilló robando dinero de la caja (el tío probablemente consumía drogas). También tuvo contratado a un primo mío (de otra rama familiar y que me parece buen tío) y acabó mal con él, por lo que un día decidió no contratar a más familiares. Con esa casi prefiero no haber trabajado nunca, era una amargada que acababa mal con todos. En cuanto pudo jubilarse (tendrá ahora unos 70 años), bajó la persiana y dejó a sus 2 o 3 empleados en la calle.


----------



## la_trotona (Miércoles a la(s) 2:30 PM)

Sotomonte dijo:


> Es que encima pretenden que seamos felices, lo demos todo en el curro de mierda y cobrando una miseria. Ah, y encima humillaciones diarias.
> 
> Con alquileres/hipotecas a nivel Francés o Suizo porque no les sale de los cojones a los de arriba liberar el suelo, no, todo putas ciudades-colmena.
> 
> ...



La vivienda ya subió en los 90, y sobre el coche algunos llevamos toda la vida viviendo en zonas metropolitanas y siempre hemos ido en transporte público, capitales más pequeña es otra cosa.

Y sobre el curro, desde hace tiempo la única forma es ir cogiendo experiencia en un campo interesante, e ir cambiando de empresa por mejores condiciones, no hay otra.


----------



## la_trotona (Miércoles a la(s) 2:33 PM)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Mis familiares eran unos cavernícolas y unos cobardes que creían que si despedían a uno de mis primos sinvergüenzas tendrían muchos problemas con la familia y prefirieron no despedirlos aunque fuesen un cáncer para la empresa. Hasta que vieron que el cáncer era tal que la empresa no soportaría otro elemento así y decidieron cortar por lo sano, bloqueándome a mí la entrada por si resultaba ser también un garbanzo negro como ellos. El caso es que yo no soy como ellos, soy mucho más trabajador y honrado, pero en esta puta vida siempre acaban pagando justos por pecadores.
> 
> Si a uno de mis primos hasta le pillaron robando en la empresa de mi tío, ¿cómo se puede mantener en plantilla a alguien así por muy "de la familia" que sea? Pues allí siguió el hdp hasta que la empresa cerró (porque al final estos familiares empresaurios con esas políticas llevaron a la ruina a sus empresas y las cerraron en cuanto se pudieron jubilar y salvar ellos el culo), leyendo revistas en horario laboral y desafiando al jefe (que era mi tío) diciéndole "despídeme si tienes huevos" y cosas así, sabiéndose "intocable" por ser su sobrino. Si aguantar eso era mejor que los beneficios del despido, entonces ya se ve lo inteligente que era como empresario. Como digo, la empresa acabó en la ruina.
> 
> La otra familiar "empresaria" tenía un almacén de materiales de construcción heredado y era una loca que seleccionaba al personal según le gustase o no su aspecto físico, simple y llanamente. Quien tenía un tatuaje o un pendiente no podía trabajar en su mugriento almacén, pero ella salió durante años con un quinqui de melena al viento y cadena de oro en pecho al que por cierto también tuvo contratado un tiempo en la empresa y un día lo pilló robando dinero de la caja (el tío probablemente consumía drogas). Con esa casi prefiero no haber trabajado nunca, era una amargada que acababa mal con todos. En cuanto pudo jubilarse (tendrá ahora unos 70 años), bajó la persiana y dejó a sus 2 o 3 empleados en la calle.



Lo dicho, procesos de selección de risa y luego a quejarse de que no se trabaja como se debe, eso sí toda la culpa es de la indemnización de despido. Y tu tío un parguelas por no haberlo despedido a las primeras de cambio, pero seguramente sería familiar de tu tía, y ya se jorobó, por un lado no le está mal por seleccionar a la gente de forma absurda.


----------



## kokod (Miércoles a la(s) 2:35 PM)

Quien reme en este país y siga sin poder acceder a una vivienda o mismamente un coche es sinceramente un soplapollas


----------



## Sotomonte (Miércoles a la(s) 2:35 PM)

la_trotona dijo:


> La vivienda ya subió en los 90, y sobre el coche algunos llevamos toda la vida viviendo en zonas metropolitanas y siempre hemos ido en transporte público, capitales más pequeña es otra cosa.
> 
> Y sobre el curro, desde hace tiempo la única forma es ir cogiendo experiencia en un campo interesante, e ir cambiando de empresa por mejores condiciones, no hay otra.



Sí, pero nos pasamos dando tumbos toda la vida malviviendo como el culo para ser futuros abuelos sin pensión. 

Ya no es el presente, es el futuro de mierda. Por eso muchos se ahorran el tener hijos. 

La gente está desmoralizada.


----------



## Lian (Miércoles a la(s) 2:36 PM)

Que asco da ese tipo de gente que creen que van a heredar… ya con eso de “formo parte de la empresa pero no a nivel económico”, lo dice todo…


----------



## la_trotona (Miércoles a la(s) 2:36 PM)

Sotomonte dijo:


> Sí, pero nos pasamos dando tumbos toda la vida malviviendo como el culo para ser futuros abuelos sin pensión.
> 
> Ya no es el presente, es el futuro de mierda. Por eso muchos se ahorran el tener hijos.
> 
> La gente está desmoralizada.



Pero eso de ir dando tumbos es desde los 80 y 90 con la famosa flexibilización del mercado laboral. Sobre las pensiones, habrá pero evidentemente no tan generosas como ahora. Y el no tener hijos, para tenerlos proque toca, mejor no tenerlos.


----------



## Critikalspanish (Miércoles a la(s) 2:41 PM)

Puesto, confianza y las comidas de polla que le pegas al encargado o jefe.
Y luego quieres que entre un chaval a sacaros el curro con una mierda de contrato y una nómina miserable.
Y no hablo de mozos de almacén, hablo de oficiales de primera, profesionales con título.
Dentro de las fábricas y talleres está el círculo de chupapollas que no tienen ni puta idea pero como sois maestros en desquebrajar pollas de encargados pues entráis en la familia.
Yo los entiendo que no quieran remar de más para sacaros el sueldo a los cuatro listos comepollas y jijijeros del jefe.


----------



## Labibi (Miércoles a la(s) 2:44 PM)

Trabajo en un almacén, de lunes a viernes, 9 horas al día. Contrato indefinido de 40 horas. Sueldo 1100€ al mes netos, pagas extra incluidas. Las vacaciones son 15 días en verano y 15 en navidad porque cierra la empresa por descanso, no porque te las cojas tú, ellos deciden cuando te vas de vacaciones.

La maquinaria antigua, las estanterías son de segunda mano y están todas golpeadas, no hay apenas hueco para maniobrar bien. Si hay que arreglar un palet que se haya caído a 10 metros del suelo lo tenemos que hacer subidos a las pinzas de una apiladora, sin arnés ni nada. 

Los contenedores que recibimos para reponer mercancía vienen sin paletizar, los tenemos que descargar a mano y meter todas las cajas en palets. Contenedores que pueden traer entre 1500 y 2500 cajas cada uno. En diciembre tuvimos 10 de esos.

Para más inri, deberíamos de ser 5 personas trabajando en el almacén, y desde hace un mes sólo somos 3. Mientras nos podamos apañar bien nosotros no piensan meter a nadie más. Total que el trabajo de las otras 2 personas que faltan nos las cargamos nosotros.

Ahora eso sí, no tardes mucho en terminar un pedido o pierdas el tiempo en otra cosa que no sea trabajar. Que ya están los jefes con el ojo puesto en las cámaras que hay en cada pasillo, y comprobando cuánto tiempo has tardado de más según lo que dice un programa, que se debería tardar en hacer el pedido que has hecho para saber si rindes o no. Estás 100% vigilado y a la mínima te dicen algo. Al menos entre los compañeros que estamos en almacén nos llevamos bien, que si no sería el horror.

Sé que hay trabajos peores, pero también se puede mejorar mucho la situación. Si cobraramos más o cambiasen algunas cosas a mejor, otro gallo cantaría. Estoy aquí porque ahora mismo no tengo otra cosa mejor, de ser así salía y no miraría atrás. Como dicen otros foreros, con lo que hay, que reme más rápido y más fuerte su puta madre.


----------



## mxmanu (Miércoles a la(s) 2:44 PM)

Normal, trabajar para que luego te lo roben con los impuestos. Se trabaja lo justo y punto.


----------



## eL PERRO (Miércoles a la(s) 2:45 PM)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Palillero cabrón, MUERETE Y QUE TRABAJE TU PUTA MADRE POR ESO. Por gentuza como tu españa es tercermundo laboral.



No te desgañites, solo es un puto POMPERO TROLAZO DE MIERDA, cagando hilos de mierda para provocar y generar trafico

¿No lo ves? 18 putas paginas y miles de visitas a un puto cagarro de hilo invent 2/10


----------



## Pazuzu te preñe (Miércoles a la(s) 2:48 PM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Trabajo desde hace unos meses en una empresa en la cual estoy bien posicionado. No hablo a nivel monetario pero formo parte de la empresa a nivel de puesto, confianza, etc. y tengo claro que me voy a jubilar ahí.
> 
> Estoy flipándolo con lo poco que está dispuesta a currar la gente de plantilla, es brutal la pachorra con que la gente se toma el trabajo, da la sensación que les importe una mierda su trabajo a la gente de fábrica hasta niveles inimaginables.
> 
> ...



Bien posicionado pero no a nivel monetario?

lavin vaya parguelas

taluec


----------



## Play_91 (Miércoles a la(s) 2:49 PM)

La gente está quemada de todo y lo último que quiere es trabajar en algo que no le apasiona. Si no están motivados porque no les apasiona y si sumas a que no tienen objetivos, por ejemplo si una casa vale 200.000 € y y ellos no tienen más que 30.000 ahorrados tampoco tienen ni siquiera ganas ni ilusión ni nada de ahorrar ni nada, Lo que ganan se lo gastan y van por ir porque tienen que desempeñar un trabajo pero lo que quieren es morirse ya por lo menos su inconsciente


----------



## la_trotona (Miércoles a la(s) 2:53 PM)

Labibi dijo:


> Trabajo en un almacén, de lunes a viernes, 9 horas al día. Contrato indefinido de 40 horas. Sueldo 1100€ al mes netos, pagas extra incluidas. Las vacaciones son 15 días en verano y 15 en navidad porque cierra la empresa por descanso, no porque te las cojas tú, ellos deciden cuando te vas de vacaciones.
> 
> La maquinaria antigua, las estanterías son de segunda mano y están todas golpeadas, no hay apenas hueco para maniobrar bien. Si hay que arreglar un palet que se haya caído a 10 metros del suelo lo tenemos que hacer subidos a las pinzas de una apiladora, sin arnés ni nada.
> 
> ...



Lo de arreglar las estanterías a esa altura, mira a ver si puedes comprar un pequeña cámara cada vez que toca a algún compañero o a ti arregarlo, si encuentras algo mejor a gastarse dinero con abogado por falta de PRl y si puedes pedir indemnización, les puede caer una buena a la empresa y no deberíais permitirlo.

Y muchos bocazas de aquí, dirán que es un trabajo fácil y para qué vas a ganar más.


----------



## Burrocracia (Miércoles a la(s) 2:59 PM)

Burrocracia dijo:


> Como aburrís los abuelos ,tu no eras de la generación X? la de los pasotas, deprimidos y apáticos . A pastar cuñado .



La generación X: se les caracterizó como holgazanes, cínicos y desafectos


----------



## jefe de la oposición (Miércoles a la(s) 3:00 PM)

la_trotona dijo:


> Si tienen cerca de la edad de jubilación sin problema si tiene la década de 50 años puede ser muy peligroso que un día hagan un ERE y les echen, piensan que no pasa nunca hasta que pasa.



eso nunca les pasa por la cabeza, ellos son los que levantaron España y corrieron delante de los grises. Amen que haber tenido sueldos decentes y haber aprovechado los tiempos de la vivienda asequible les blindan contra todo potencial riesgo

el sudapollismo laboral en España es legendario, solo tienes que hablar con un jubilado de una gran empresa, y a poder ser, de las publicas del Regimen, y flipar con lo que se cuenta


----------



## DVD1975 (Miércoles a la(s) 3:03 PM)

Josemiguel3 dijo:


> Así es, no te falta razón y soy de tu misma opinión. Yo lo más probable es que acabe por mudarme de país. Al final, a poco que seas una persona seria, la moral te dicta salirte. Me resisto porque es una gozada ver que ayudas a chavales y años después siguen en contacto contigo como profesionales dándote las gracias. Pero bueno, ya veremos...



Un amigo es profe de fp mecánico lleva 17 años de profe.
De los españoles el 90 por ciento trabajando de lo suyo o de otra cosa algunos emigrados etc el otro 10 el típico vago casos excepcionales.
Gitanos pocos pero sorprendente todos trabajando.
Moros el 80 por ciento sin trabajar viviendo de ayudas trapicheos etc
Áfricanos 60 por ciento sin trabajar.
Este 80 por ciento trabajando.
Sudamericanos 70 por ciento trabajando.
Las ayudas a ciertos inmis sirven para una pm.
Mi amigo me dijo los moros y africanos musulmanes son en su mayoria inempleables pq no dan de si por su cultura.
Su cultura es machista y no premia el esfuerzo por no hablar que suelen ser vagos no lo siguiente y muchos viven de sus mujeres o hijas.
Con lo cual intelectualmente no se esfuerzan.
Y eso mi amigo ha tenido a alumnos gitanos que han recauzado su vida.


----------



## Militarícese (Miércoles a la(s) 3:05 PM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Precisamente se trata bastante bien a la gente, no se exigen grandes esfuerzos ni se habla mal al personal. El dueño es bastante "persona" y los intermedios también lo somos.



No hablar mal al personal...hablas como si eso fuera un plus. Es que a la gente le hablas mal, a mí personalmente, y te mando a recoger espárragos, por no decirte otra cosa.
Vaya "jefe"


----------



## Militarícese (Miércoles a la(s) 3:07 PM)

La quiebra de España que en burbuja se lleva anunciando 15 años no ha llegado en lo económico sino en lo moral.
España/Europa está quebrada moralmente.
Se han follado el contrato social.
Menos mal que a la gente no le da por apuñalar y matar al que se cruza por la calle gracias al Prozac, el orfidal y el lorazepam.


----------



## daesrd (Miércoles a la(s) 3:08 PM)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> "ojala la muerte me llegue por españa" proverbio italiano



A que te refieres, a los españoles o a la piel de toro?


----------



## DVD1975 (Miércoles a la(s) 3:08 PM)

kokod dijo:


> Quien reme en este país y siga sin poder acceder a una vivienda o mismamente un coche es sinceramente un soplapollas



Pues díselo a los millones de españoles.


----------



## baneaito (Miércoles a la(s) 3:10 PM)

"labores de plantilla" dice el jefecillo venido a más, jajajaja


----------



## Linterna Pirata (Miércoles a la(s) 3:11 PM)

Pues normal.
Comprendo esa sensación de ver que no dan para más.
Podéis subirles el sueldo? Podeis darles más vacaciones?
No? Pues entonces, que trabajen más o menos y sin estrés debe de ser lo que complemente su sueldo miserable, y tú, con conciencia y humanidad, no deberías de exigirles mucho más.

Por otro lado, cuando pasan estas cosas, es porque la directiva tampoco se tiene que matar a hacer nada. Aprovechadlo todos juntos y mientras salga la labor, que más da.


----------



## DVD1975 (Miércoles a la(s) 3:11 PM)

Play_91 dijo:


> La gente está quemada de todo y lo último que quiere es trabajar en algo que no le apasiona. Si no están motivados porque no les apasiona y si sumas a que no tienen objetivos, por ejemplo si una pasada vale 200.000 € y y ellos no tienen más que 30.000 ahorrados tampoco tienen ni siquiera ganas ni ilusión ni nada, Lo que ganan se lo gastan y van por ir porque tienen que desempeñar un trabajo pero lo que quieren es morirse ya por lo menos su inconsciente



Es como los pisos si la gente no pagara alquiler y fuera tu piso con una hipoteca etc como que te esfuerzas más pero pagar por un bien que nunca va ser tuyo como que no incentiva.


----------



## daesrd (Miércoles a la(s) 3:12 PM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> En eso tienes bastante razón.



Y la culpa NO es de los currelas...
La cabronada está, entre más y mucho más arriba


----------



## la_trotona (Miércoles a la(s) 3:14 PM)

jefe de la oposición dijo:


> eso nunca les pasa por la cabeza, ellos son los que levantaron España y corrieron delante de los grises. Amen que haber tenido sueldos decentes y haber aprovechado los tiempos de la vivienda asequible les blindan contra todo potencial riesgo
> 
> el sudapollismo laboral en España es legendario, solo tienes que hablar con un jubilado de una gran empresa, y a poder ser, de las publicas del Regimen, y flipar con lo que se cuenta



Ah bueno, eso por supuesto, dicen que con Franco había muchos menos funcionarios, pero trabajadores de empresas públicas en régimen de monopolio unos cuantos, pero unos cuantos, y sus productos y servicios eran mucho más caros y servían para financiar al régimen. Además el enchufe era mucho más descarado y entraban los hijos de.

Pero en empresas privadas pequeñas y medianas (en las grandes al estar diluido todo es más cachondeo), si tienen a un tío de 50 años o varios haciendo el vago es porque quieren , incluso la indemnización de 33 días por año no es tan alta para un persona en una empresa, si se hace con un par de ellos, el resto va tomando nota, pero los empresarios son orgullosos y prefieren putear antes que gastarse un duro.

Además, seguro que cuando les contrataron era todo jijijaeo porque eran conocidos de verte a saber quien, cogieron cada vez más confianzas y con 50 años a o hacer ni el huevo, pues ale ellos mismos.

Ah, y muchos de esa edad trabajan y bien, pero claro los empresarios nunca están contentos.


----------



## jefe de la oposición (Miércoles a la(s) 3:14 PM)

¿y os habéis planteado lo complicado que es hoy gestionar el choque generacional? respecto a los 70 hay una relación 3-1 de personal en las empresas y los trabajos cada vez demandan mas especialización. Llegas a un sitio, te sueltan con una banda de veteranos resabiados y buscate la vida que nadie te va a echar un cable, si no que tratarán de amargartela de cualquier manera posible.

se acabó lo de enseñar al nuevo que llega, de echarle un cable o tener paciencia con el. Normal que los chavales lleguen, vean el percal y se piren, o no hagan nada hasta que les hagan pirarse. Luego las patronales lloriquean que si no hay mano de obra especializada, y la gente joven no tiene interés en trabajar


----------



## la_trotona (Miércoles a la(s) 3:16 PM)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Un amigo es profe de fp mecánico lleva 17 años de profe.
> De los españoles el 90 por ciento trabajando de lo suyo o de otra cosa algunos emigrados etc el otro 10 el típico vago casos excepcionales.
> Gitanos pocos pero sorprendente todos trabajando.
> Moros el 80 por ciento sin trabajar viviendo de ayudas trapicheos etc
> ...



Hombre, eso viene a darle razón a los gitanotoreros, que al menos hispanomericanos algo trabajan, se debería ser mucho más restrictivo con la immigración musulmana, pero nada, los mamandurrieros a lo suyo.


----------



## El bastón del Caduceo (Miércoles a la(s) 3:17 PM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Claro, que les suban el sueldo a los que no dan ni chapa y seguro que se matan a currar...Ya te digo yo que no.
> 
> Lo de que quien algo quiere algo le cuesta también existe..



Sube 50 euros el salario mensual de los dos más cuerrelas, despide al menos trabajador y notifica a los demás de que se ponen las pilas o van detras, y les dices que hay aumentos de salario para los más productivos. Repite cada 4 meses.

De nada.


----------



## Josemiguel3 (Miércoles a la(s) 3:18 PM)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Un amigo es profe de fp mecánico lleva 17 años de profe.
> De los españoles el 90 por ciento trabajando de lo suyo o de otra cosa algunos emigrados etc el otro 10 el típico vago casos excepcionales.
> Gitanos pocos pero sorprendente todos trabajando.
> Moros el 80 por ciento sin trabajar viviendo de ayudas trapicheos etc
> ...



Te suscribo todo lo que dices, es exactamente así. Los datos que dan son correctos, los análisis de esfuerzo por origen son ciertos, los porcentajes se pueden discutir pero sí van por esa línea. 

En general lo que has dicho es fidedigno. Y sí, las ayudas a inmis no sirven de nada porque se premia al vago. En institutos es peor, porque al vago lo pasan de curso y el brillante no ve recompensado su esfuerzo en demasía.


----------



## Josemiguel3 (Miércoles a la(s) 3:20 PM)

la_trotona dijo:


> Hombre, eso viene a darle razón a los gitanotoreros, que al menos hispanomericanos algo trabajan, se debería ser mucho más restrictivo con la immigración musulmana, pero nada, los mamandurrieros a lo suyo.



Sí, así es. Pero ojo, los hispanoamericanos depende muchísimo del país de origen. No es lo mismo un dominicano que un chileno por ejemplo. Los primeros son unos vagos redomados y los segundos suelen ser muy trabajadores y educados, muy formales.

Al menos en mis años de docencia eso veo.


----------



## entropico (Miércoles a la(s) 3:20 PM)

Nico dijo:


> Cuento esto de modo breve porque aùn no puedo escribir mucho.
> 
> En una vieja "Harvard Business Review" (tendrìa que buscarla para hacer la cita) comentaban el caso de una de las grandes automotrices norteamericanas (Ford?, GM ?) que, presionada por la cada vez mayor competencia europea y japonesa, allà por los 80s tuvo que reorganizarse.
> 
> ...



Hamijo, no te estaras confundiendo con Boeing y sus jrandes mejoras en las metricas de productividad


----------



## HaCHa (Miércoles a la(s) 3:21 PM)

¿Otro negrero quejándose de que le faltan esclavos? ¿Para esto ha quedado la casta y para esto ha quedado el foro?


----------



## serie de netflix (Miércoles a la(s) 3:22 PM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Hombre, el sueldo es lo que es, hablamos de entorno a 1K netos en 14 pagas.
> Pero es que hablamos de currelas sin futuro alguno, son puestos de trabajo de producción sin cualificación necesaria. Si quieren más haber estudiao.



yo tengo 30 años estaba de operario en la empresa

me hacen fijo

me cuelan ascender

monetariamente veo que pierdo un 10% por la inflacion
me joden el turno con el compi (ademas un chaval muy bueno como operario) que compartia coche y ahorrabamos los dos 80 pavos al mes
pretenden que aprenda, haga la faena "nueva" y la "vieja" (vamos que tengo responsabilidad, me hacen trabajar mas y no me suben el salario)
encima ni me respetan ni nada
toda la maquinaria hecha una mierda y ni la arreglan ni nada
el encargado un boomer palillero de mierda ese si que cobra buenisimos pluses de produccion, un puto gandul que se mete en su despacho y ya puede arder la seccion que ni sale... bueno solo sale de vez en cuanto a hacer el papel y a meter bulla random total
como haga "algo" para cambiar alguna cosa a mejor uffff la que me cae, iniciativa coaccionada a full
me suben los impuestos
no parienta/hijos/nada
en general como soy blanco hetero solo obtengo DESPRECIO

pues si asi me dan MAS GANAS DE TRABAJAR

resultado: bajo rendimiento, cumplo lo minimo imprescindible y atpc

por cierto yo que gestiono un poco a la gente madre mia los putos boomers llorando por todo, la averia mas tonta que es lo mismo todo el rato ni en 20 años han aprendido a apañarlo


----------



## alex17 (Miércoles a la(s) 3:24 PM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Hombre, el sueldo es lo que es, hablamos de entorno a 1K netos en 14 pagas.
> Pero es que hablamos de currelas sin futuro alguno, son puestos de trabajo de producción sin cualificación necesaria. Si quieren más haber estudiao.



Pa eso está el ingreso mínimo vital y demás pagas .
En este pais solo renta funcionario o autono en b.
Pa que rentase debería vincular el sueldo a la productividad siendo totalmente variable y sin atracos del estado.
Si te roba el estado el 50 porciento que sentido tiene recoger algodón 6 meses para que tu esfuerzo se lo gasten otros en coca,putas , paguitas y buena vida.
Si vas a cobrar lo mismo trabajando que sin trabajar que sentido tiene eslomarse.


----------



## hightower (Miércoles a la(s) 3:29 PM)

Tin Rope dijo:


> Su vida es un infierno, la miseria les arrastra, ven su degradación impávidos, viven en ésas. Es el infierno, me repito, y no, no es una metáfora, es así, "por sus frutos los conoceréis" parafraseando a Jesucristo.
> 
> Su destino es morir en la cama de un frío hospital, con sedantes, pañales y empelados que cuando ven en su misma condición de inframundo sin sensibilidad ninguna, sin calor humano, probablemente separados totalmente de los suyos. Si ahora mueren así, imagina como morirán la siguiente generación, fruto de ésta.
> 
> ...



El bulling se hace siempre a la persona que destaca por algo, se hace por las cualidades, no por los defectos.


----------



## serie de netflix (Miércoles a la(s) 3:29 PM)

PODENCO dijo:


> No es cuestión de sueldo. Una cosa es un tio de 40 años que lleva más de una década currando y está harto de remar para nada, y otra cosa es ver a gente que se va incorporando al mercado laboral y ya llega sin ganas y sin fuerzas. Esto último se debe a la vida entre algodones desde que se es joven.
> 
> Yo he tenido a gente joven ganando 1.600€ en 12 pagas, que para ser gente sin responsabilidades está muy bien, tocándose el ombligo todo el día y al final tener que echarlos.
> 
> Es cierto que en España trabajar duro es de tontos porque somos un país diseñado para mediocres en donde nadie se puede salir de la media, pero lo que ocurre con las nuevas generaciones no tiene que ver con las condiciones del país sino con haberse acostumbrado a tenerlo todo por la cara.



CUIDADO OJO! 1600€ EN DOCE PAGAS DIOS MIO EL NOVAMAS DEL SALARIO!

me apuesto 1 centimo a que encima seran BRUTOS puajaja


----------



## Ace Tone (Miércoles a la(s) 3:30 PM)

jefe de la oposición dijo:


> ¿y os habéis planteado lo complicado que es hoy gestionar el choque generacional? respecto a los 70 hay una relación 3-1 de personal en las empresas y los trabajos cada vez demandan mas especialización. Llegas a un sitio, te sueltan con una banda de veteranos resabiados y buscate la vida que nadie te va a echar un cable, si no que tratarán de amargartela de cualquier manera posible.
> 
> se acabó lo de enseñar al nuevo que llega, de echarle un cable o tener paciencia con el. Normal que los chavales lleguen, vean el percal y se piren, o no hagan nada hasta que les hagan pirarse. Luego las patronales lloriquean que si no hay mano de obra especializada, y la gente joven no tiene interés en trabajar



Aparte del enchufismo, el amiguismo y la nefasta selección de personal, hay 2 cosas que dinamitaron completamente el mercado laboral y que lastran la productividad de las empresas: la desaparición de las escuelas de aprendices, sustituídas por la nefasta FP, y el abuso de los contratos temporales que no proporcionan ninguna seguridad laboral al trabajador y provocan en muchos casos que rinda lo mínimo.


----------



## Nico (Miércoles a la(s) 3:33 PM)

entropico dijo:


> Hamijo, no te estaras confundiendo con Boeing y sus jrandes mejoras en las metricas de productividad




No, era una automotriz en los 80s o 90s. Se había puesto de moda el *benchmarking* (copiar a los competidores exitosos).


----------



## la_trotona (Miércoles a la(s) 3:36 PM)

jefe de la oposición dijo:


> ¿y os habéis planteado lo complicado que es hoy gestionar el choque generacional? respecto a los 70 hay una relación 3-1 de personal en las empresas y los trabajos cada vez demandan mas especialización. Llegas a un sitio, te sueltan con una banda de veteranos resabiados y buscate la vida que nadie te va a echar un cable, si no que tratarán de amargartela de cualquier manera posible.
> 
> se acabó lo de enseñar al nuevo que llega, de echarle un cable o tener paciencia con el. Normal que los chavales lleguen, vean el percal y se piren, o no hagan nada hasta que les hagan pirarse. Luego las patronales lloriquean que si no hay mano de obra especializada, y la gente joven no tiene interés en trabajar



¿Eso es de ahora? Eso es de hace al menos 30 años como poco, de enseñar al que no sabe se debe ocupar el encargado o el responsable, y si no sale el trabajo por falta de formación, luego a chillar. En algunas empresas (pocas) son un poco más listas, suelen ser mínimo medianas empresas, cogen a gente en prácticas de FP o univerisdad, por dos duros o directamente nada les enseñan algo y les tienen con tareas básicas, y así van cogiendo rodaje, pero son las menos y así luego va todo.


----------



## serie de netflix (Miércoles a la(s) 3:37 PM)

Shudra dijo:


> La gente trabaja por obligación y necesidad, no por gusto. Nadie va contento a trabajar.
> A eso súmale la falta de expectativas y la imposibilidad de meterse en una vivienda en propiedad.
> No futuro = no esfuerzo.



esto es basico

sin futuro el esfuerzo sera el minimo imprescindible

y aqui si encima metemos el factor paguita... y lo palilleros desgraciaos de mierda que son muchos empresaurios


----------



## la_trotona (Miércoles a la(s) 3:38 PM)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Aparte del enchufismo, el amiguismo y la nefasta selección de personal, hay 2 cosas que dinamitaron completamente el mercado laboral y que lastran la productividad de las empresas: La desaparición de las escuelas de aprendices, sustituídas por la nefasta FP, y el abuso de los contratos temporales que no proporcionan ninguna seguridad al trabajador.



Hoy en día con la FP sales con una mínima base, un poco de rodaje se puede en las prácticas de la misma, si las empresas no quieren, y quieren a todo el mundo enseñado, pues luego a llorar que no encuentran a nadie competente. Los contratos temporales empezaron con Felipe González, te pueden servir en sustituciones ir cogiendo algo de experiencia, en esas épocas no les queda más remedio que enseñarte algo para que seas productivo.


----------



## keler (Miércoles a la(s) 3:39 PM)

Anda que no me he encontrado a lo largo de mis 42 castañas a hijos de puta lameculos como el op. Chivatos, mala gente, siempre criticando el trabajo ajeno para que le acaricien el lomo los jefes, cínicos tironucables que piensan que van a heredar la empresa. Y lo peor de todo mal pagados y miserables. Ese el perfil perfecto de cualquier palillero español para sus esclavos.

Repite conmigo. El amo es bueno.


----------



## jefe de la oposición (Miércoles a la(s) 3:43 PM)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Aparte del enchufismo, el amiguismo y la nefasta selección de personal, hay 2 cosas que dinamitaron completamente el mercado laboral y que lastran la productividad de las empresas: la desaparición de las escuelas de aprendices, sustituídas por la nefasta FP, y el abuso de los contratos temporales que no proporcionan ninguna seguridad laboral al trabajador y provocan en muchos casos que rinda lo mínimo.



las escuelas de aprendices industriales ya están volviendo, yo de hecho estuve a mis casi 40 palos en una recientemente. La FP no es capaz de formar en la especificidad que requieren muchos sectores, e importar morenos y personal del este suele salir rana en la gran mayoría de casos


----------



## Tin Rope (Miércoles a la(s) 3:43 PM)

hightower dijo:


> El bulling se hace siempre a la persona que destaca por algo, se hace por las cualidades, no por los defectos.



Si, si, de acuerdo contigo. No lo iba decir yo, que soy el que lo sufrí, quedaría como un presuntuoso o así, pero estoy de acuerdo.

El bullying viene mayormente por "energías" inconscientes, cosas que te hacen o te habrían de hacer reaccionar y que estás muy cómodo en el conformismo. El otro es "un espejo desagradable", se reflejan sus miserias en tu quehacer y como básicamente la víctima reclama aceptación(cosas innatas del ser humano) que también es inconsciente, pues es el caldo de cultivo perfecto. Víctima y verdugo.


----------



## jefe de la oposición (Miércoles a la(s) 3:45 PM)

la_trotona dijo:


> ¿Eso es de ahora? Eso es de hace al menos 30 años como poco, de enseñar al que no sabe se debe ocupar el encargado o el responsable, y si no sale el trabajo por falta de formación, luego a chillar. En algunas empresas (pocas) son un poco más listas, suelen ser mínimo medianas empresas, cogen a gente en prácticas de FP o univerisdad, por dos duros o directamente nada les enseñan algo y les tienen con tareas básicas, y así van cogiendo rodaje, pero son las menos y así luego va todo.



siempre se aprendió de la mano de un oficial, no de un encargado. El problema es a lo que me refería en mi mensaje, la relación de personal por puesto hoy es 3 a 1 respecto hace 30 años, hoy todo va mas apretado en tiempos y en requerimientos, y es prácticamente inviable sin una firme voluntad del empresario y del oficial.


----------



## Turguéniev (Miércoles a la(s) 3:46 PM)

Mi pareja en su curro, 1200 euros. Subidas escasasy cuando subes, zas, IRPF. Cobra igual de junior que de developer xd. Un tió nuevo se incorpora, en 1 año le dobla el sueldo. Nadie sabe por qué. El trabajo lo sacaba mi novia (dicho por su jefa), pero asciende el otro que es un fantasma (le dice cómo hacer las cosas a su jefa que tiene 10 años de experiencia y es una jefaza, por cierto. Traga mierda como la que más, trata genial a la gente y apoya un montón). ¿Qué piensas? Que reme su reputísima madre.

(El pavo ascendió porque le paga la sede de otra ciudad, pero estaba en proyecto con mi novia)


----------



## la_trotona (Miércoles a la(s) 3:47 PM)

jefe de la oposición dijo:


> siempre se aprendió de la mano de un oficial, no de un encargado. El problema es a lo que me refería en mi mensaje, la relación de personal por puesto hoy es 3 a 1 respecto hace 30 años, hoy todo va mas apretado en tiempos y en requerimientos, y es prácticamente inviable sin una firme voluntad del empresario y del oficial.



Tiene que ser firme voluntad del empresario, el encargado aparte de dar voces tiene que dar directrices y enseñar también, si el empresario deja las cosas bien claras al encargado y oficial, y dice el trabajo tiene que salir con el nuevo, ya te digo que te enseñan. Ahora si nadie quiere saber nada ni responsabilizarse, sale lo que sale.


----------



## la_trotona (Miércoles a la(s) 3:48 PM)

Turguéniev dijo:


> Mi pareja en su curro, 1200 euros. Subidas escasasy cuando subes, zas, IRPF. Cobra igual de junior que de developer xd. Un tió nuevo se incorpora, en 1 año le dobla el sueldo. Nadie sabe por qué. El trabajo lo sacaba mi novia (dicho por su jefa), pero asciende el otro que es un fantasma (le dice cómo hacer las cosas a su jefa que tiene 10 años de experiencia y es una jefaza, por cierto. Traga mierda como la que más, trata genial a la gente y apoya un montón). ¿Qué piensas? Que reme su reputísima madre.
> 
> (El pavo ascendió porque le paga la sede de otra ciudad, pero estaba en proyecto con mi novia)



Solución de tu novia, mirar otra empresa por muchas mejores condiciones, y cuadno se largue no decirle nada al fantasma y decir como trabaja a la jefa y a los altos jefes. Y así se mejora la productividad en España, sí señor.


----------



## jefe de la oposición (Miércoles a la(s) 3:51 PM)

la_trotona dijo:


> Tiene que ser firme voluntad del empresario, el encargado aparte de dar voces tiene que dar directrices y enseñar también, si el empresario deja las cosas bien claras al encargado y oficial, y dice el trabajo tiene que salir con el nuevo, ya te digo que te enseñan. Ahora si nadie quiere saber nada ni responsabilizarse, sale lo que sale.



hay jerarquía definida en las empresas, pero no hay comunicación. El empresario es poco menos que accionista, el gerente anda a lo suyo, RR.HH. solo quiere quitarse el marrón de encima, y en muchos casos la gerontocracia de abajo manda más que el propio encargado, que esta vendido.

yo a mis casi 40 entre en una escuela de aprendices y ya peinando canas y teniendo escuela del mundo laboral más de un veterano me intento putear y hacer el vacío y le salio rana, a mis compañeros de 20 años los doblegaron y los apartaron a barrer a una esquina.
En una empresa PACO de 4 amigo directamente te comen


----------



## Turguéniev (Miércoles a la(s) 3:52 PM)

la_trotona dijo:


> Solución de tu novia, mirar otra empresa por muchas mejores condiciones, y cuadno se largue no decirle nada al fantasma y decir como trabaja a la jefa y a los altos jefes. Y así se mejora la productividad en España, sí señor.



Tiene la autoestima un poco baja. Pero curra bien, de hecho están contentos con ella (de algo que no estudió, en SAP, empezó de cero). Imagínate que va a dejar el curro y la jefa le dijo que si quiere volver, abre un puesto para ella.

Entiendo el cansancio. Quiere opositar, no la culpo, la verdad.


----------



## geremi (Miércoles a la(s) 3:56 PM)

Turguéniev dijo:


> Mi pareja en su curro, 1200 euros. Subidas escasasy cuando subes, zas, IRPF. Cobra igual de junior que de developer xd. Un tió nuevo se incorpora, en 1 año le dobla el sueldo. Nadie sabe por qué. El trabajo lo sacaba mi novia (dicho por su jefa), pero asciende el otro que es un fantasma (le dice cómo hacer las cosas a su jefa que tiene 10 años de experiencia y es una jefaza, por cierto. Traga mierda como la que más, trata genial a la gente y apoya un montón). ¿Qué piensas? Que reme su reputísima madre.
> 
> (El pavo ascendió porque le paga la sede de otra ciudad, pero estaba en proyecto con mi novia)



Pero ahí la culpable es tu novia por no pirarse a otro curro mejor, el trepa mira por lo suyo.


----------



## JimmyBond (Miércoles a la(s) 3:56 PM)

Si encima te va a sorprender. El factor trabajo no sirve para nada. Es peor trabajar y no tener tiempo de buscar oportunidades que no hacer nada. Buscar oportunidades se refiere a buscar ofertas, ver dónde puedes sacar, pedir y llorar. Una familia que vaya a buscar comida a Cáritas le es más rentable que trabajar viendo los precios.


----------



## Baubens2 (Miércoles a la(s) 3:57 PM)

Eso es lo que buscaban los rojos


----------



## Turguéniev (Miércoles a la(s) 4:00 PM)

geremi dijo:


> Pero ahí la culpable es tu novia por no pirarse a otro curro mejor, el trepa mira por lo suyo.



Tiene ahí lo suyo, no lo dudo, pero estar desde los 18 currando y verte con 35 con 1200 euros...jode. horas extras a punta pala, etc.

Su madre es funci y ve cómo vive. Normal.

En España ser funci es ser pura élite. Horarios envidiables y tiempo libre a cascoporro. Así están las opos a reventar, claro.


----------



## Ace Tone (Miércoles a la(s) 4:01 PM)

la_trotona dijo:


> Hoy en día con la FP sales con una mínima base, un poco de rodaje se puede en las prácticas de la misma, si las empresas no quieren, y quieren a todo el mundo enseñado, pues luego a llorar que no encuentran a nadie competente. Los contratos temporales empezaron con Felipe González, te pueden servir en sustituciones ir cogiendo algo de experiencia, en esas épocas no les queda más remedio que enseñarte algo para que seas productivo.



Es que uno se harta de escuchar a empresarios de determinados sectores (y no hablo de la hostelería) decir que están desesperados porque no encuentran a gente cualificada para cubrir puestos de trabajo, que hay no sé cuántos mil puestos de trabajo sin cubrir en España por este motivo y los de la FP no se pongan las pilas y reorienten sus estudios hacia estas necesidades reales del mercado laboral. Formando con unos estándares de capacitación superiores a los actuales y que casen mejor con los perfiles demandados por las empresas, que no se queden solo en que el alumno acabe la FP "con una mínima base".

Un país con una tasa de paro como el nuestro no se puede permitir que esté pasando esto, que tampoco es nuevo. Ya cuando yo cursé la FP, hace algo más de 30 años, el director de mi centro de estudios decía que "desde que desapareció la figura del aprendiz en las empresas se jodió todo", haciendo referencia a la mala integración laboral que tenían los alumnos de varias ramas de FP, entre ellas la de electrónica que cursé yo. En aquella época ya se hablaba de que había que reformar los estudios para que convergieran mejor con las necesidades reales de las empresas, y tres décadas más tarde se sigue debatiendo lo mismo, pero no se le pone solución al asunto. ¿A qué estamos jugando?


----------



## la_trotona (Miércoles a la(s) 4:07 PM)

jefe de la oposición dijo:


> hay jerarquía definida en las empresas, pero no hay comunicación. El empresario es poco menos que accionista, el gerente anda a lo suyo, RR.HH. solo quiere quitarse el marrón de encima, y en muchos casos la gerontocracia de abajo manda más que el propio encargado, que esta vendido.
> 
> yo a mis casi 40 entre en una escuela de aprendices y ya peinando canas y teniendo escuela del mundo laboral más de un veterano me intento putear y hacer el vacío y le salio rana, a mis compañeros de 20 años los doblegaron y los apartaron a barrer a una esquina.
> En una empresa PACO de 4 amigo directamente te comen



El problema es que el empresario no habla con el encargado o de vez en cuando no se pasa debajo a ver, y no pide explicaciones al gerente de lo que no le cuadra, el encargado ni dice los que salen rana para que salga más trabajo adelante, RRHH no toma medidas (entre otras cosas porque muchos son amigos, amantes o lo que sea de alguien) y así va todo... hasta que la empresa cada vez gana menos dinero, se ponen las cosas feas, y hay que cortar cabezas, ahí suelen caer los más fáciles de despedir y algunos casos clamorosos de inútiles. Hasta la siguiente.


----------



## la_trotona (Miércoles a la(s) 4:08 PM)

Turguéniev dijo:


> Tiene ahí lo suyo, no lo dudo, pero estar desde los 18 currando y verte con 35 con 1200 euros...jode. horas extras a punta pala, etc.
> 
> Su madre es funci y ve cómo vive. Normal.
> 
> En España ser funci es ser pura élite. Horarios envidiables y tiempo libre a cascoporro. Así están las opos a reventar, claro.



En informática ahora hay muchas plazas en la AGE, y en A2 y A1 desde hace varias convocatorias muchas plazas no se cubren, a irse a ZBRAIN y apor el nirvana funcionarial leche, a darlo todo estudiando.


----------



## la_trotona (Miércoles a la(s) 4:10 PM)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Es que uno se harta de escuchar a empresarios de determinados sectores (y no hablo de la hostelería) decir que están desesperados porque no encuentran a gente cualificada para cubrir puestos de trabajo, que hay no sé cuántos mil puestos de trabajo sin cubrir en España por este motivo y los de la FP no se pongan las pilas y reorienten sus estudios hacia estas necesidades reales del mercado laboral. Formando con unos estándares de capacitación superiores a los actuales y que casen mejor con los perfiles demandados por las empresas, que no se queden solo en que el alumno acabe la FP "con una mínima base".
> 
> Un país con una tasa de paro como el nuestro no se puede permitir que esté pasando esto, que tampoco es nuevo. Ya cuando yo cursé la FP, hace algo más de 30 años, el director de mi centro de estudios decía que "desde que desapareció la figura del aprendiz en las empresas se jodió todo", haciendo referencia a la mala integración laboral que tenían los alumnos de varias ramas de FP, entre ellas la de electrónica que cursé yo. En aquella época ya se hablaba de que había que reformar los estudios para que convergieran mejor con las necesidades reales de las empresas, y tres décadas más tarde se sigue debatiendo lo mismo, pero no se le pone solución al asunto. ¿A qué estamos jugando?



No señor, se está empezando con la FP dual, parte de la formación en el centro de trabajo y parte en las empresas (tipo Fp Alemania y Dinamarca), claro que tiene que haber empresas dispuestas a formarte de una manera bien, ese es el problema, que las empresas quieran formar, las que lo hacen o cogen a gente de FP en prácticas , lo forman en sus procedimientos y luego les contratan, no tienen tantos problemas de personal.


----------



## la_trotona (Miércoles a la(s) 4:11 PM)

Turguéniev dijo:


> Tiene la autoestima un poco baja. Pero curra bien, de hecho están contentos con ella (de algo que no estudió, en SAP, empezó de cero). Imagínate que va a dejar el curro y la jefa le dijo que si quiere volver, abre un puesto para ella.
> 
> Entiendo el cansancio. Quiere opositar, no la culpo, la verdad.



¿En SAP ganando esa mierda? Joder sí que tiene la autoestima baja, en SAP siempre se ha ganado bastante, supongo que estará como programadora ABAP (yo también lo estuve un tiempo), si mueve un poco el culo mejora el sueldo sí o sí (en una ciudad grande claro).


----------



## la_trotona (Miércoles a la(s) 4:13 PM)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Es que uno se harta de escuchar a empresarios de determinados sectores (y no hablo de la hostelería) decir que están desesperados porque no encuentran a gente cualificada para cubrir puestos de trabajo, que hay no sé cuántos mil puestos de trabajo sin cubrir en España por este motivo y los de la FP no se pongan las pilas y reorienten sus estudios hacia estas necesidades reales del mercado laboral. Formando con unos estándares de capacitación superiores a los actuales y que casen mejor con los perfiles demandados por las empresas, que no se queden solo en que el alumno acabe la FP "con una mínima base".
> 
> Un país con una tasa de paro como el nuestro no se puede permitir que esté pasando esto, que tampoco es nuevo. Ya cuando yo cursé la FP, hace algo más de 30 años, el director de mi centro de estudios decía que "desde que desapareció la figura del aprendiz en las empresas se jodió todo", haciendo referencia a la mala integración laboral que tenían los alumnos de varias ramas de FP, entre ellas la de electrónica que cursé yo. En aquella época ya se hablaba de que había que reformar los estudios para que convergieran mejor con las necesidades reales de las empresas, y tres décadas más tarde se sigue debatiendo lo mismo, pero no se le pone solución al asunto. ¿A qué estamos jugando?



Y bueno, también es que en especialidades industriales no son atractivas, mucho quejarse de que no encuentran gente, pero luego los sueldos no son tan diferente de especialidades de FP sanitarias o de oficinas, y la chavalada no es tonta y va a lo más cómodo, como es normal.


----------



## jefe de la oposición (Miércoles a la(s) 4:14 PM)

la_trotona dijo:


> No señor, se está empezando con la FP dual, parte de la formación en el centro de trabajo y parte en las empresas (tipo Fp Alemania y Dinamarca), claro que tiene que haber empresas dispuestas a formarte de una manera bien, ese es el problema, que las empresas quieran formar, las que lo hacen o cogen a gente de FP en prácticas , lo forman en sus procedimientos y luego les contratan, no tienen tantos problemas de personal.



la FP dual española no funciona ¿que cojones haces 2h 2 días a la semana en una empresa? el chaval que estaba en mi ultimo curro casi tardaba mas en cambiarse de ropa que el tiempo de practica real.


----------



## Annunakis (Miércoles a la(s) 4:15 PM)

Sueldo mínimo, esfuerzo mínimo.

El que no lo entienda igual necesita que se lo dibujen con muñegotes.


----------



## la_trotona (Miércoles a la(s) 4:15 PM)

jefe de la oposición dijo:


> la FP dual española no funciona ¿que cojones haces 2h 2 días a la semana en una empresa? el chaval que estaba en mi ultimo curro casi tardaba mas en cambiarse de ropa que el tiempo de practica real.



Supongo que habrá que ir mejorándola, e imagino que serán las horas que la empresa quiere que esté allí, pero 2 horas es mejor que nada, 2 horas bien aprovechadas algo se aprende.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (Miércoles a la(s) 4:22 PM)

Del parasitismo no se sale

Quieren cobrar sin trabajar


----------



## Basster (Miércoles a la(s) 4:23 PM)

Lo agotador es el lloriqueo. Cuando no hay criterio, disciplina y un mínimo de exigencia, la gente comienza a tocarse los huevos, pero "porque ejke...". Entonces se empiezan a generar diferentes relatos, aparecen los unicornios y las hadas. Las discusiones absurdas e infantiles se admiten como válidas, cuando pueden ser descabezadas con una sola verdad dicha de forma contundente. Ese caldo se va cocinando. Más tarde aparece la desidia, el despotismo, las más disparatadas negligencias. Y todo es por la falta de un lider que sepa llevar el lugar.


----------



## maru80 (Miércoles a la(s) 4:24 PM)

En el último trabajo donde estuve, los 3 primeros meses me lo curré trabajando porque me habían prometido que me pagarían mi salario base, más las ventas que generase.

Gener todos los meses ventas y nunca me pagaron nada... así que hacía lo mínimo, hasta que cuando se cumplió mi contrato al año, me fui corriendo.

Si hacen lo mínimo, seguramente será por sueldo, condiciones, horarios, tareas aburridas.


Donde estoy ahora si me dijesen de trabajar un sábado lo haría y gratis, porque me pagan bien. En el trabajo anterior ni de coña, les hubiese dicho que nl


----------



## Gothaus (Miércoles a la(s) 4:28 PM)

14.000 limpios serán unos 15.500-16.000 brutos al año. Para poder vivir una vida con un mínimo de dignidad, se necesita a una pareja que gane, como mínimo, otro tanto como eso.

Yo entiendo que el puesto es sin cualificar y que la empresa no puede pagar más si quiere ser competitiva, bla, bla, bla, pero también entienda que si pagan lo mínimo, la gente trabajará lo mínimo. Y su familiar dueño no despide a la gente porque sabe lo que hay, le próximo que venga va a tener la misma actitud. Entre mi charo y yo cobramos mucho más que eso y, sin darnos caprichos, ya vivimos apretaditos. Así que con eso no da ni para pipas.

Hágase la siguiente pregunta, sinceramente: ¿Podría usted vivir con ese salario? Si la respuesta es no, que lo es, pues ya sabe la motivación que puede tener la gente para trabajar duro. Si uno quiere tener una familia mínima, charo y un par de hijos, viviendo en un barrio un poco malo, ya son 700 euros de alquiler o hipoteca, poniéndolo muy bajo, 350 de comida al mes (comiendo arroz y pan de cartón), 100 de electricidad, 60 de agua, 70 de gas y calefacción, 70 de teléfono e internet, 80 de comunidad, 200 de carburantes, 100 de seguros y coches, 50 de ropa, 100 de actividades extraescolares de los niños y ocio, eso teniendo muy poco ocio, otros 100 de extras e imprevistos... O sea, me salen que 1.000 euros no me llegan para unos gastos mínimos de 1.980 euros al mes. O sea, 23.760 euros al año de gastos. Si lo que paga su empresa son 14.000 al año, esto fuerza a que las dos personas de la pareja trabajen y ninguna pueda atender a los niños a no ser que uno de los dos trabaje a jornada parcial.

Hace 40 años en España había trabajos sin cualificar pero que, trabajando duro y echando horas, permitían mantener a una familia mucho más numerosa. No espere que por 14.000 limpios al año la gente se mate. ¿Que los despiden? Les suda la polla, tienen su paro y trabajos sin cualificar que paguen eso los encuentran en cualquier parte. No les sudaría tanto la polla si lo que ganaran les diera para pagar esos 23.760 euros al año de gastos mínimos que tienen y si vieran que trabajando duro podrían prosperar en la empresa.

Entiendo que los jóvenes hoy son más blanditos y que se derrumban a la mínima, pero es que 14.000 y viendo que el de al lado se toca los cojones y cobra lo mismo y que da igual que curre el mínimo o más, que va a seguir cobrando 14.000, pues no sólo son blanditos, sino que están desincentivados. Que no van a heredar la empresa, y lo saben. No sé qué sistema de incentivos y condiciones laborales tiene su empresa, por lo que me cuenta deduzco que son nulos. Pero ya, lo de los 14.000 es bastante desincentivador, qué quiere que le diga. Trabajan para su empresa porque no les queda más remedio, para sobrevivir, no porque tengan sueños y quieren prosperar. Porque ese es un salario para sobrevivir, no para vivir.

Al final, todo se reduce a sacas lo que metes. Si tú inviertes 14.000, obtienes 14.000, ni más ni menos. O eso más un margen miserable. Yo también soy de los 70 y puedo decir que en cuanto a sueldo soy un "privilegiado", pero es que hasta mi estoicismo no me da para ahorrar. Y mi actitud es, prácticamente, como la de esos jóvenes. Entré en el mundo laboral para comerme el mundo y ahora hago lo mínimo exigible. Por qué, porque el mundo laboral me ha hecho así. Me he adaptado a lo que hay. Mi trabajo está bien hecho y al día, pero ya tengo la experiencia de que cuando das mucho más y servicios extra o de valor añadido que nadie más da, eso se te acaba exigiendo por el artículo 33. Eso sí, tu sueldo no sube "porque esas labores entran dentro de tus atribuciones". Resultado: ya no me presento voluntario para nada y ya no sé hacer nada. Así que con 14.000 pavos no quiero ni pensarlo. Me sudaría la pollísima que me echaran a la calle: indemnización por despido improcedente (hago lo mínimo, pero cumplo), dos años de paro, alguna paguita y, mientras tanto, a buscar otra cosa mejor.

Que le pedimos peras al olmo. Si pagamos 14.000 euros, obtendremos trabajadores de 14.000 euros, y eso su jefe lo sabe, por eso no echa a nadie. Es que no hay más vueltas que darle. Pagas cacahuetes, tienes monos. Y no espere que los monos trabajen duro. Es lo que hay.


----------



## geremi (Miércoles a la(s) 4:36 PM)

Turguéniev dijo:


> Tiene ahí lo suyo, no lo dudo, pero estar desde los 18 currando y verte con 35 con 1200 euros...jode. horas extras a punta pala, etc.
> 
> Su madre es funci y ve cómo vive. Normal.
> 
> En España ser funci es ser pura élite. Horarios envidiables y tiempo libre a cascoporro. Así están las opos a reventar, claro.



Me imagino que jode... pero que es ella la única que puede revertir esa situación y es cambiando a un mejor trabajo.


----------



## Gothaus (Miércoles a la(s) 4:38 PM)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> El motivo es sencillo. A la gente el trabajo no le cubre sus necesidades. Ante la falta de expectativas, la imposibilidad de tener un piso, o de tener familia, a la gente se la suda todo. Si encima pagan una mierda y cometen mas abusos, mas puntos se van sumando.
> 
> Los pollavieja habeis tenido mejor suerte con el trabajo, porque habeis enganchado curros estables que os han permitido desarrollaos y prosperar. Los que tenemos menos de 40 solo hemos comido subcontratacion, paro, precariedad y mierda a paladas.
> 
> ...



Huy, 5 ó 10. A las 2 ó 3 yo ya perdí las ganas, y soy de los 70. Todas cortadas por el mismo patrón. Grandes y pequeñas. Y ahora esto es mucho peor, pues está agravado por la precariedad extrema. Normal, que los jóvenes "sean blanditos". No tienen porvenir y lo ven clarísimo, para qué esforzarse, si les va a dar igual. Currar duro sólo se puede hacer en un ambiente de esperanza y expectativas. Cuando ves el futuro negro, pues a sobrevivir y que le den a todo por el culo. ¿Quién va a dar el callo en un ambiente de pesimismo y derrotismo?


----------



## jaguarxjr (Miércoles a la(s) 4:39 PM)

CADAdiasoy+RICO! dijo:


> Cuando se paga una mierda a los trabajadores y el Estado te roba más de la mitad de lo que ganas, acabas antes o después llegando a la conclusión de que reme su puta madre.
> 
> Quizá en tu época hace muchos años no había negros moros y todo tipo de foráneos a los que el Estado les regala de todo, con la salvedad que ese de todo incluye lo que a ti te han robado antes.
> 
> ...



+ 10000
Yo ya he empezado a aplicar la "renuncia silenciosa" que terminará en "la gran renuncia".
Después de 20 años dejándome la salud en mi trabajo, es la conclusión que he sacado.
Me ha costado llegar a ella, pero he llegado.


----------



## Ace Tone (Miércoles a la(s) 4:46 PM)

la_trotona dijo:


> Y bueno, también es que en especialidades industriales no son atractivas, mucho quejarse de que no encuentran gente, pero luego los sueldos no son tan diferente de especialidades de FP sanitarias o de oficinas, y la chavalada no es tonta y va a lo más cómodo, como es normal.



En concreto leí una noticia recientemente (en un periódico en papel y que ahora no encuentro en internet) de una gran falta de soldadores de alto nivel, capacitados en nuevas técnicas de soldadura y con unos estándares de calidad muy altos y que ninguna escuela forma en España. Que había empresas que no podían cerrar contratos por carecer de profesionales de este tipo. Ese trabajo se supone que estará bien pagado, aunque es cierto que la mayoría de la gente hoy en día aspira a trabajar en una oficina.


jefe de la oposición dijo:


> la FP dual española no funciona ¿que cojones haces 2h 2 días a la semana en una empresa? el chaval que estaba en mi ultimo curro casi tardaba mas en cambiarse de ropa que el tiempo de practica real.



No puedo hablar con suficiente conocimiento, pero también pienso que en líneas generales no funciona ya que se sigue escuchando el debate, de vez en cuando, de que hay que mejorar los estudios para que se adapten a las necesidades reales de las empresas, tanto los de FP como los universitarios.

En mi época ya había prácticas en empresa mientras se cursaba el último curso de FP, pero el tiempo de prácticas también era escaso y a mí me tocó en una empresa de reparación de ordenadores Paco donde solo había un encargado que no tenía ni puta idea de electrónica (dicho por él mismo), solo sabía informática, por lo que poco o nada nos podía enseñar ni supervisar lo que hacíamos. Con lo cual, las reparaciones de electrónica quedaban exclusivamente en manos de los que hacíamos las prácticas de FP y en muchos casos resultaban infructuosas/desastrosas porque a nosotros, a pesar de estar en el último curso, nunca nos habían enseñado a localizar averías en una placa electrónica real. Solo nos habían enseñado mucha teoría sobre transistores y curvas, fórmulas de cálculos de impedancias y demás que a la hora de reparar no servían de casi nada. Y a soldar y desoldar componentes de forma muy básica.

Baste decir que aquella empresa cerró al año siguiente, ninguno de los que hicimos las prácticas tuvo un futuro laboral en ella. Un desastre todo.

Después te enteras de que en los servicios técnicos de electrónica no andan con cálculos ni con historias, sino que si son un SAT oficial, ya la propia marca les envía una bolsita con los componentes exactos a cambiar según cada tipo de avería, que ya están documentadas para cada modelo de aparato. Pues eso es lo que se supone que debe hacer un técnico o un maestro industrial en electónica: saber dar mantenimiento y reparar placas y para ello necesita más práctica manual y menos teoría y fórmulas, éstas son necesarias para el ingeniero que diseña circuitos, no para el técnico que los repara.

Una vez, hace ya muchos años, leí que el principal fallo de los estudios en España es que todos los niveles y ramas de estudios están diseñados en función de la Universidad, para que sirvan de base para los estudios universitarios (que no todo el mundo va a cursar). Por eso flojean tanto los estudios de formación profesional en cuanto a practicidad se refiere: demasiada teoría y muy poca práctica.
Se me quedó grabado, creo que quien escribió aquello tenía mucha razón y no se lo he vuelto a escuchar a nadie, quizá porque no interesa demasiado que se sepa.


----------



## Pichorrica (Miércoles a la(s) 4:52 PM)

hightower dijo:


> El bulling se hace siempre a la persona que destaca por algo, se hace por las cualidades, no por los defectos.



El clavo que sobresale, es el que más golpes recibe.

Ésta frase yo la he aprendido a base de palos. O de golpes, mejor dicho.


----------



## gester (Miércoles a la(s) 4:53 PM)

Tin Rope dijo:


> Si, si, de acuerdo contigo. No lo iba decir yo, que soy el que lo sufrí, quedaría como un presuntuoso o así, pero estoy de acuerdo.
> 
> El bullying viene mayormente por "energías" inconscientes, cosas que te hacen o te habrían de hacer reaccionar y que estás muy cómodo en el conformismo. El otro es "un espejo desagradable", se reflejan sus miserias en tu quehacer y como básicamente la víctima reclama aceptación(cosas innatas del ser humano) que también es inconsciente, pues es el caldo de cultivo perfecto. Víctima y verdugo.



Tiene más que ver con que tú jefe es un inútil que ha ascendido a base de chupar culos y resulta que tú eres un buen currante, inteligente y que lo que tienes es por qué te lo curras. A tu jefe trepa o a tu compañero pelota les entra el miedo y la envidia y se dedican a joderte la vida. No sea que alguien se de cuenta de que tú vales mucho y ellos no valen nada.

Fin de la historia, ni energías ni ocho cuartos. La puta envidia, bajeza moral y envidia de toda la vida.


----------



## Covid-8M (Miércoles a la(s) 4:55 PM)

Pastillas para ansiedad, depresion, insomnio que se recetan como churros y nuevas drogas de diseño. 









Delta-8 THC. Esto que es? Alguien lo ha probado?


En algunos estados de USA parece ya totalmente normalizado el consumo de canabis. Una industria que crece rapidamente en los ultimos años. Sobre todo con los nuevos formatos cool para jovenes, que son mas limpios y modernos que el tipico porro hippy. He visto que venden estas capsulas para...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Gothaus (Miércoles a la(s) 4:56 PM)

Pichorrica dijo:


> El clavo que sobresale, es el que más golpes recibe.
> 
> Ésta frase yo la he aprendido a base de palos. O de golpes, mejor dicho.



Así recibí yo martillazos, pero aprendí rápido la lección. No asomar la cabecita, que te la cortan, no destacar, no despuntar. Que luego son todo palmaditas en la espalda y más responsabilidades y broncas, pero ni un duro más de sueldo. Y yo no trabajo por palmaditas en la espalda y "jó, tío, qué máquina eres". Ni pagado ni agradecido.


----------



## gester (Miércoles a la(s) 4:57 PM)

Militarícese dijo:


> No hablar mal al personal...hablas como si eso fuera un plus. Es que a la gente le hablas mal, a mí personalmente, y te mando a recoger espárragos, por no decirte otra cosa.
> Vaya "jefe"



Es que hablar bien a una persona es un requisito minimo de respeto en cualquier ámbito, si nos parece un extra, hay que ver la sociedad de mierda que tenemos.


----------



## Ágata S (Miércoles a la(s) 4:57 PM)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Por los de 30 no, por eso muchas empresas rotan chavales de hasta 25 años para hacerles un contratro de prácticas o aprendizaje, que ese sí tiene ventajas. Y luego se quejan de que no tienen cultura del trabajo y de que no saben hacer la O con un canuto. Normal, la cultura del esfuerzo hoy en día ni se inculca en casa ni en la escuela, y si están en prácticas también es lógico que no puedan rendir en condiciones. Enséñales tú, pero tampoco quieren "perder el tiempo" enseñando a nadie, quieren a alguien barato y además experto que rinda al 100% desde el primer día.
> 
> Es que a mí ya me empezaron a llamar viejo cuando cumplí los 30 precisamente, ni tan siquiera se esperaron a los 40. Concretamente cuando tenía 33 (año 2004), acabé a hostias en una entrevista de trabajo en la que se empezaron a reír de mí porque "tenía la edad de Cristo y ya estaba crucificado laboralmente". Si os parece surrealista, imaginaos lo que me pareció a mí en aquel momento.




*Quieren a alguien barato y además experto que rinda al 100% desde el primer día.*

Así es, es una humillación constante, en las entrevistas ya roza el límite de sentir impulsos asesinos y una vez dentro es estar en estado de alerta perpetuo por ver de dónde vienen los golpes en un ambiente laboral tóxico.

Y todavía se asombran del estado apático como mecanismo de protección.

Aquí o eres un mentiroso compulsivo, buen actor y con gran ambición por escalar y ser un hijo de puta o te vas a la mierda.


----------



## Entrambos mares (Miércoles a la(s) 5:12 PM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Precisamente se trata bastante bien a la gente, no se exigen grandes esfuerzos ni se habla mal al personal. El dueño es bastante "persona" y los intermedios también lo somos.



Habrá muchos motivos pero esto que has dicho es un fallo universal de empresario que yo mismo he tenido. Ser bueno no funciona. La gente debe creer que te engaña lo suficiente en el trabajo, así que hay que pedirles por encima y esperar que lleguen algo por encima de lo necesario así. Ser jefe es tener aptitudes para encauzar a los empleados con cualquier recurso legal a su disposición. Y eso la gente no lo hace.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (Miércoles a la(s) 5:12 PM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Trabajo desde hace unos meses en una empresa en la cual estoy bien posicionado. No hablo a nivel monetario pero formo parte de la empresa a nivel de puesto, confianza, etc. y tengo claro que me voy a jubilar ahí.
> 
> Estoy flipándolo con lo poco que está dispuesta a currar la gente de plantilla, es brutal la pachorra con que la gente se toma el trabajo, da la sensación que les importe una mierda su trabajo a la gente de fábrica hasta niveles inimaginables.
> 
> ...



¡Joder!!! Estás describiendo la empresa en la que curro.
Charos y funcis tocandose los huevos y el resto haciendo nuestro trabajo y el suyo.

A ellos, como son unos putos inútiles, les dejan toda la noche en los mejores puestos y al resto nos tienen como a putas por rastrojo. 

Debe de ser algo generalizado. A los que curramos( por vergüenza o porque somos gilipollas) nos premian machacandonos y a los vagos les dejan pegarse la gran vida.

Una puta vergüenza. 

A ver si viene el puto mad máx burbujero de una puta vez.


----------



## Annunakis (Miércoles a la(s) 5:35 PM)

Ace Tone dijo:


> En concreto leí una noticia recientemente (en un periódico en papel y que ahora no encuentro en internet) de una gran falta de soldadores de alto nivel, capacitados en nuevas técnicas de soldadura y con unos estándares de calidad muy altos y que ninguna escuela forma en España. Que había empresas que no podían cerrar contratos por carecer de profesionales de este tipo. Ese trabajo se supone que estará bien pagado, aunque es cierto que la mayoría de la gente hoy en día aspira a trabajar en una oficina.
> 
> No puedo hablar con suficiente conocimiento, pero también pienso que en líneas generales no funciona ya que se sigue escuchando el debate, de vez en cuando, de que hay que mejorar los estudios para que se adapten a las necesidades reales de las empresas, tanto los de FP como los universitarios.
> 
> ...



Tengo un primo soldador.
Se lo rifan... Para pagarle una basura y hacerle un contrato eventual.


----------



## Gonzalor (Miércoles a la(s) 5:38 PM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Como coño es posible tal pasividad?, Que espera esta gente de la vida?. Estamos hablando de gente sin estudios ni proyección alguna.



Espera poder vivir sin dar un palo al agua, lo mejor que puedes hacer por ellos y por tu empresa es ENVIARLOS A LA PUTA CALLE cuanto antes.


----------



## angongo (Miércoles a la(s) 5:43 PM)

Si queréis ver la productividad laboral mirad una webcam que hay por internet
en la puerta del Sol de Madrid.-
Uno trabajando , 3 a paso de procesión , 4 hablando por teléfono y el resto per-
diendo el tiempo.-
Por eso mismo no pudo estar terminada la obra para Navidad.- Y a ese paso s....
...........-DUDO DEL PIB ESPAÑOL.-


----------



## Aurkitu (Miércoles a la(s) 5:54 PM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Trabajo desde hace unos meses en una empresa en la cual estoy bien posicionado. No hablo a nivel monetario pero formo parte de la empresa a nivel de puesto, confianza, etc. y tengo claro que me voy a jubilar ahí.
> 
> Estoy flipándolo con lo poco que está dispuesta a currar la gente de plantilla, es brutal la pachorra con que la gente se toma el trabajo, da la sensación que les importe una mierda su trabajo a la gente de fábrica hasta niveles inimaginables.
> 
> ...



En parte lo veo, pero cuando dices que curras un "X2 o X3" me gustaría saber si es toda la jornada, todo un mes o es puntualmente. Eso se arregla fácil: Un mínimo sin pasarse de rosca -que es lo habitual cuando ven que se puede apretar más la producción- y a los que produzcan más, productividad, dinero extra que haga la diferencia, no una miseria.


----------



## Leopoldo (Miércoles a la(s) 5:56 PM)

Hace falta Biblia y dos rodillas. 

Con eso se cambia el mundo y cambian las nuevas generaciones.


----------



## Alex001 (Miércoles a la(s) 6:06 PM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Trabajo desde hace unos meses en una empresa en la cual estoy bien posicionado. No hablo a nivel monetario pero formo parte de la empresa a nivel de puesto, confianza, etc. y tengo claro que me voy a jubilar ahí.
> 
> Estoy flipándolo con lo poco que está dispuesta a currar la gente de plantilla, es brutal la pachorra con que la gente se toma el trabajo, da la sensación que les importe una mierda su trabajo a la gente de fábrica hasta niveles inimaginables.
> 
> ...



Ahora se lleva escaquearse y la gente presume de ello.


----------



## Alex001 (Miércoles a la(s) 6:09 PM)

mindugi dijo:


> Para estar motivado en el trabajo influye:
> 
> - Un salario que permita ahorrar
> - Compañeros competentes y afables
> ...



Siempre ha habido vagos cobrando buenos sueldos. Lo que pasa es que ahora no está mal visto. Si crees que aceptando un trabajo te explotan no vayas.


----------



## Lego. (Miércoles a la(s) 6:10 PM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> He de decir que una parte de la plantilla no entra en este juego y curran bastante. Estos pobres se queman bastante ante la pasividad de sus "compañeros" pero por suerte ahí están dando el callo. Que injusto es el mundo.



Si la empresa paga lo mismo a los currantes que a los vaguetes, es la propia empresa la que los desmotiva.


----------



## Alex001 (Miércoles a la(s) 6:13 PM)

El empresario te ofrece un trabajo, aunque esté mal pagado a él se la trae al pairo. Te va a exigir lo mismo como si te pagara según el convenio. Los dameuncegarro lo saben y viven del estado, pero para eso hay que valer.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (Miércoles a la(s) 6:15 PM)

Siempre hay vagos mamones pelotas del encargado y el jefe.


----------



## serie de netflix (Miércoles a la(s) 6:24 PM)

Ace Tone dijo:


> En concreto leí una noticia recientemente (en un periódico en papel y que ahora no encuentro en internet) de una gran falta de soldadores de alto nivel, capacitados en nuevas técnicas de soldadura y con unos estándares de calidad muy altos y que ninguna escuela forma en España. Que había empresas que no podían cerrar contratos por carecer de profesionales de este tipo. Ese trabajo se supone que estará bien pagado, aunque es cierto que la mayoría de la gente hoy en día aspira a trabajar en una oficina.
> 
> No puedo hablar con suficiente conocimiento, pero también pienso que en líneas generales no funciona ya que se sigue escuchando el debate, de vez en cuando, de que hay que mejorar los estudios para que se adapten a las necesidades reales de las empresas, tanto los de FP como los universitarios.
> 
> ...



mucho llorar las empresas pero jamas pondran un contrato con un sueldo decente, formacion, etc... no gastaran un puto cagarro

lo quieren todo hecho

0 formacion

joder si en muchas fabricas parece que hasta les molesta formar al operario de ETT a usar la maquina con la que producen piezas


----------



## serie de netflix (Miércoles a la(s) 6:34 PM)

es que es insultante

te piden que ester formado, con experiencia, etc... para cobrar 1000 putos euros al mes...

para esa mierda mejor te pones desde los 16 de peon de obra pacodemierda o en un "burry king" o cualquier mierda de estas que el tiempo y dinero en formacion empleado sera 0 y ganaras... casi lo mismo

yo mismo estudie fp media, superior y al final aparte de que no me han servido para nada me quede con la mentalidad de que ojala no hubiese estudiado o como mucho la fp media y directo a trabajar

creo q me habria ido mucho mejor asi


----------



## fayser (Miércoles a la(s) 6:50 PM)

No hay ninguna motivación para hacer nada. Ni para trabajar, ni para ascender, ni para ser autónomo, ni mucho menos para montar un negocio. El objetivo de cualquiera de esas cosas es ganar más dinero.

Y la culpa la tiene esto:









Las dieciséis subidas de impuestos de Sánchez y Montero y las que están por venir


El Gobierno ha continuado subiendo impuestos a pesar del coronavirus y la tormenta inflacionista que azota la economía.




www.libremercado.com













La OCDE recomienda subir impuestos en España cuando haya recuperación firme


La subida impositiva en España sólo debe llevarse a cabo una vez superada la crisis económica derivada de la pandemia y cuando la recuperación sea firme




www.lavanguardia.com













El Banco de España propone subir los impuestos sobre el consumo, aunque con compensaciones a las rentas bajas


El supervisor plantea que se deben revisar los beneficios fiscales e introducir cambios en la tributación de la energía, los hidrocarburos y el transporte para acercarse a la recaudación de los países de nuestro entorno




www.eldiario.es













Moncloa ignora la vía europea y opta por subir impuestos pese a la crisis


El Gobierno de España ignora las rebajas fiscales de los países del entorno y elige una subida de impuestos en plena crisis del coronavirus Covid-19. Grecia e Italia han sido los dos últimos países del entorno en anunciar un estímulo fiscal para los próximos años, en la línea del plan tributario...



www.eleconomista.es













El FMI plantea al Gobierno una subida de impuestos en 2023


Mantiene las previsiones económicas y valora la reforma laboral: "Va en la dirección correcta", aunque "es probable que haya que hacer más esfuerzos", sostiene.



www.rtve.es





TODO, sin excepción, lleva a que te suban más los impuestos. Siempre. Y una vez subidos, al año que viene, otra subida. Y luego otra. Y otra y otra y otra.

Cualquier atisbo de que puedas ganar algún dinero tuyo acabará, antes o después, en que se lo lleve el Estado vía impuestos.

Y encima se cachondean con "encuestas"...









La mayoría pagaría más impuestos para mejorar la sanidad


Los seguros privados son más populares en Cataluña y la Comunidad de Madrid




elpais.com


----------



## Dagace2012 (Miércoles a la(s) 6:51 PM)

Esa misma sensación tengo yo dónde trabajo, pero ohhh!! sorpresa en la misma empresa pero en otro país durante una temporada pude comprobar que también pasa lo mismo. No sólo somos los Españoles, es la puta especie humana.


----------



## chortinator (Miércoles a la(s) 6:53 PM)

Hace 30 años el currela de la fabrica se podia comprar su piso, su coche y darse algun que otro capricho ademas de mantener a la familia, y eso con el sueldo de currela de fabrica.

Hoy en dia, con ese sueldo no puedes tener familia, si no eres casapapi tienes que o vivir de renta en barrio marginal viendo como algunos reciben paguita tocandose los huevos, o compartir una habitacion en un piso con otros tres.


normal que no se esfuercen, si es que van a dar su esfuerzo por nada, porque al final no van a obtener nada. Hacen de puta madre.


----------



## chortinator (Miércoles a la(s) 6:53 PM)

Dagace2012 dijo:


> Esa misma sensación tengo yo dónde trabajo, pero ohhh!! sorpresa en la misma empresa pero en otro país durante una temporada pude comprobar que también pasa lo mismo. No sólo somos los Españoles, es la puta especie humana.




No, no es la especie humana, es este sistema que lo ha jodido todo.


----------



## Bernaldo (Miércoles a la(s) 6:53 PM)

El vago siempre encuentra una excusa para no trabajar... 



CADAdiasoy+RICO! dijo:


> Cuando se paga una mierda a los trabajadores y el Estado te roba más de la mitad de lo que ganas, acabas antes o después llegando a la conclusión de que reme su puta madre.
> 
> Quizá en tu época hace muchos años no había negros moros y todo tipo de foráneos a los que el Estado les regala de todo, con la salvedad que ese de todo incluye lo que a ti te han robado antes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pichorrica (Miércoles a la(s) 6:54 PM)

Tiene >200 inscritos.

Sueldo entre 13k y 15k.


----------



## serie de netflix (Miércoles a la(s) 6:54 PM)

ya me lo estoy empezando a plantear, pensar que mierdas puedo "aprender" mirar tema idioma y largarme (aunque tenga un CFGS es bastante garrulo y actualmente estoy super verde ademas q la automocion esta de capa caida... es garrulo y no tiene muchas salidas)

aqui no le doy ya mucho tiempo a este estercolero

la sensacion de desprecio y abandono que tengo respecto a todo es cada vez mayor, ya parto de malas experiencias y si hemos tirado adelante ha sido gracias al patriomonio propio. me huelo que el estado nos dara la patada, perderemos todos esos "servicios publicos" y encima nos esquilmaran sin piedad

es todo pura mierda

y a nivel social lo mismo, las generaciones boomes y langostas lo mismo solo saben despreciarnos... desprecian a los de bien y han creado/criado/traido una de mierda brutal. NPC borregos sin solucion ni vista ni nada de nada, puros enemigos

para esta mierda ya solo queda buscar donde te traten mejor, si total te sientes un inmi en "tu propio pais" o peor...


----------



## Bernaldo (Miércoles a la(s) 6:55 PM)

Hombre, si no requiere cualificación qué esperas que te rindan.... 



Hombrelobo dijo:


> Hombre, el sueldo es lo que es, hablamos de entorno a 1K netos en 14 pagas.
> Pero es que hablamos de currelas sin futuro alguno, son puestos de trabajo de producción sin cualificación necesaria. Si quieren más haber estudiao.


----------



## serie de netflix (Miércoles a la(s) 6:59 PM)

hoy en el trabajo con las bromitas (hay mucha charo) de que porque no tengo novia

yo con toda la hipocresia bromeando y tal porque como les dijera lo que pienso me vetaban  

y tampoco niego que soy un 0 a la izquierda ligando pero es que no me sale... no tengo chispa pa eso y ademas estoy medio colgao (bueno hago tonterias ya esta es q esta mierda de mundo es imposible tomarselo seriamente)

al poco de entrar una compañera de mi edad que estaba lloriqueando xq su "novio" no se acababa de pensar si avanzar la relacion con ella o no... yo le dije claramente que era porque tenia mochila (madre soltera de 2 niños) y que eso echa para atras a muchos hombres o hace q se queden rayados

se quedo   

me hablo bastante y la relacion sigue en tira y afloja con paranoias (me cuenta cosillas)


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (Miércoles a la(s) 7:03 PM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Trabajo desde hace unos meses en una empresa en la cual estoy bien posicionado. No hablo a nivel monetario pero formo parte de la empresa a nivel de puesto, confianza, etc. y tengo claro que me voy a jubilar ahí.
> 
> Estoy flipándolo con lo poco que está dispuesta a currar la gente de plantilla, es brutal la pachorra con que la gente se toma el trabajo, da la sensación que les importe una mierda su trabajo a la gente de fábrica hasta niveles inimaginables.
> 
> ...



Bajos salarios, trabajo precario en todos los sentidos, son conscientes, al contrario que tú, que no van a heredar la empresa ni a repartirse sus beneficios. Una persona puede estar equivocada con su actitud pero todas no.


----------



## spica (Miércoles a la(s) 7:14 PM)

Por cierto 1k es lo que cobra una que s


Pichorrica dijo:


> Tiene >200 inscritos.
> 
> Sueldo entre 13k y 15k.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1324674
> ...




Diria que ese curro es de un Veterinario.


----------



## pepeleches (Miércoles a la(s) 7:15 PM)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Exacto, hay un enorme tapón de vejestorios improductivos, enchufados e "intocables" (en la industria y en todos los sectores en general) que impide por una parte el acceso y por otra la posibilidad de ascenso de los jóvenes dentro de esas empresas.



Estoy completamente de acuerdo en lo de las indemnizaciones, me parece una barbaridad en todos los sentidos. Por como condiciona el mercado, y cómo ata a los empresarios de pies y manos. 

Pero no olvidemos que, aun siendo muy grandes, esas indemnizaciones son bastante menores que hace años, con lo cual...



BigJoe dijo:


> Lo que voy a decir me parece triste pero esos consejos sobre el esfuerzo de generaciones pasadas es erróneo como dices. es erróneo en la España actual donde existe un sistema de paguitas y puestos de funcionariado donde la relación entre esfuerzo laboral y recompensa salarial está absolutamente rota y desmedida.
> 
> Meter la idea a una persona que por mucho esforzarse (decir SI a todo en el trabajo, meterse como voluntario en tareas engorrosas, horas extras no remuneradas) le va a ir mejor está totalmente desadaptada con los tiempos actuales. "Trabaja duro para ganar experiencia laboral"= Excusa para aceptar como un burro condiciones laborales pésimas hasta una edad donde estás a 5 años de que seas considerado "demasiado mayor" para tu sector.
> 
> La cultura del esfuerzo vale para mejorar en otros aspectos de la vida, y en el ámbito laboral es válida si y solo si ERES AUTONOMO, y ser autónomo, para la mayoría de ellos, es ser un esclavo comparado con los dos estamentos feudales superiores mencionados anteriormente (funcionarios y paguiteros)



Creo que has leído en diagonal lo que he puesto. 

Si te das cuenta yo digo que trabajar duro no me parece la clave de mejorar laboralmente, sino adquirir la capacidad de saber más y tener más soluciones. En ningún momento he dicho que haya que aceptar condiciones pésimas, hay que aceptar condiciones que sean proporcionales a lo que aportas. 

Y justamente esto enlaza con el punto anterior; en España todo aquel con trabajo se suele atar voluntariamente a él, aunque sus condiciones no vayan a mejorar y aunque no vaya a aprender nada. Precisamente fruto de esa indemnización, la gente se estanca en un puesto que 'no da más de sí', y me parece un error que luego se paga caro. 

De hecho tu propio mensaje deja dos ejemplos de lo que yo considero un mal planteamiento: si quieres mejorar laboralmente a través de ser voluntario en tareas engorrosas, o a través de hacer horas extras no remuneradas, solo serás mejor...en eso. 

No sé de qué parte de mi mensaje puedes deducir eso, o incluso por qué relacionamos trabajar duro con eso. Yo al menos no lo relaciono en absoluto.


----------



## Dagace2012 (Miércoles a la(s) 7:16 PM)

chortinator dijo:


> No, no es la especie humana, es este sistema que lo ha jodido todo.




SI, Si, y quién lo ha jodido? La especie humana.


----------



## Pichorrica (Miércoles a la(s) 7:20 PM)

spica dijo:


> Por cierto 1k es lo que cobra una que s
> 
> 
> 
> Diria que ese curro es de un Veterinario.



Técnico de calidad. Mi ex sector. He llegado a cobrar 15k por el doble de responsabilidades. Ésta es una por las que dejé el sector.


----------



## la_trotona (Miércoles a la(s) 7:36 PM)

Ace Tone dijo:


> En concreto leí una noticia recientemente (en un periódico en papel y que ahora no encuentro en internet) de una gran falta de soldadores de alto nivel, capacitados en nuevas técnicas de soldadura y con unos estándares de calidad muy altos y que ninguna escuela forma en España. Que había empresas que no podían cerrar contratos por carecer de profesionales de este tipo. Ese trabajo se supone que estará bien pagado, aunque es cierto que la mayoría de la gente hoy en día aspira a trabajar en una oficina.
> 
> No puedo hablar con suficiente conocimiento, pero también pienso que en líneas generales no funciona ya que se sigue escuchando el debate, de vez en cuando, de que hay que mejorar los estudios para que se adapten a las necesidades reales de las empresas, tanto los de FP como los universitarios.
> 
> ...



Creo que donde más se necesita cualificación es en soldadura de oleoductos y gasoductos, yo trabajé como inspector de esas obras y las empresas nunca tenían falta de soldadores, eso sí lo sueldos 3.000 euros o más,y los requisitos para homologarse los soldadores eran muy, muy estrictos.


----------



## la_trotona (Miércoles a la(s) 7:38 PM)

pepeleches dijo:


> Estoy completamente de acuerdo en lo de las indemnizaciones, me parece una barbaridad en todos los sentidos. Por como condiciona el mercado, y cómo ata a los empresarios de pies y manos.
> 
> Pero no olvidemos que, aun siendo muy grandes, esas indemnizaciones son bastante menores que hace años, con lo cual...
> 
> ...



Lo de atarse a un trabajo, en ciertos sectores como el informático no se da, o sea la indemnización no impide que la gente cambie de trabajo.


----------



## la_trotona (Miércoles a la(s) 7:41 PM)

Annunakis dijo:


> Tengo un primo soldador.
> Se lo rifan... Para pagarle una basura y hacerle un contrato eventual.



Supongo que tendrá que conseguir una empresa uqe le homologuen en alguna familia de aceros y conseguir entonces mejor cualificación.


----------



## Hombrelobo (Miércoles a la(s) 7:41 PM)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Al op si estas bien posicionado y no a nivel monetario, es que se están riendo de tí día tras día. Te pagan en promesas.
> 
> Te lo digo por experiencia propia, si puedes, sal de esa empresa y que les den por el culo.



Que va hombre, la verdad que estoy muy cómodo y me resulta bastante gratificante.
Hago bastante lo que me da y llevo el tema muy bien.

Hoy por ejemplo he currado bastante por circunstancias y por que me pongo pero lo he llevado bien y a buen ritmo, y eso que anoche no dormí nada (0,0) y ahora estoy que me caigo. Tengo bastante tirón y de momento me resulta muy entretenido.

No son promesas, tengo claro que la espuma irá subiendo y yo tampoco soy de pedir, pero que la cosa va sola. Me muevo bastante bien en todos los estratos de la empresa (cosa que me hace andar mucho pero me agrada) y me hacía falta, que llevaba unos años semi sabáticos y al final se me iba a ir la pensión alamierd y el cuerpo ya pedía demasiado sofá.

La verdad es que estoy de putamad.

Por cierto, yo había abierto el hilo pa quejarme de las nuevas generaciones y se me ha ido de las manos, supongo que tanto quejón que ha ido saliendo me ha puesto de prota y tampoco era mi intención.

Que estoy muy reventao, me voy a por una pizza y más tarde seguiré leyendo pero creo que voy a estar menos participativo, entre que voy baldao y que me levanto pronto me vais a matar 

Anoche no dormí pero hoy voy a dormir de cojón y no estoy pa nadie, que madrugo bastante.

Me va a ser imposible leer y mucho menos contestar todo lo que hay más abajo y el cerebro no me da pa más.

Por si no escribo más, un abrazo en general y a ver si me da pa ir leyendo como me habéis ido pelando en los siguientes posts.

Ya noto como se me va la olla y si me descuido repito conceptos y palabras en la misma frase.

Bueno, si me gustaría recomendar en general que viváis vuestros quehaceres con alegría, que así se hace no solo más llevadero, el cansancio es de otra manera.

P.D. tengo claro que todo el mundo no tiene los mimbres en su día a día para conseguir llevarlo bien, hay trabajos muy aburridos o realmente agotadores, hay jefes muy cabrones y también experiencias pasadas nos lastran. 
Que cada uno lo intente llevar lo mejor posible que el curro es lo más largo del día.

Joder, como me enrollo...
Ah, y que dejarmenpas, que esto no iba de mí!


----------



## Hombrelobo (Miércoles a la(s) 7:46 PM)

thefuckingfury dijo:


> Ya que es una cuenta nueva, da más datos sobre el sector y la comunidad autónoma donde operáis.



Lo siento, no quiero dejar el economato en todos los aspectos.
No quiero dejar cosas demasiado concretas que luego me lee alguien del curro y la broma luego se hace larga.

Enga, que tengo que pedir la pizza, apretarmela y dormir.


----------



## Hombrelobo (Miércoles a la(s) 7:49 PM)

Fabs dijo:


> Dile a tu jefe que lo estáis haciendo mal. Que te ponga a trabajar abajo con los del sueldo base para que des ejemplo (cobrando lo mismo que ellos claro) y que ponga a uno de los de abajo en tu puesto para que la gente vea que hay posibilidades de promoción y crecer en la empresa, que el esfuerzo se recompensa y que la cosa no va por enchufismo ni familia... que bastante quemada está la gente ya.



Ese papel ya lo estoy haciendo yo.


----------



## Archimanguina (Miércoles a la(s) 7:50 PM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Que va hombre, la verdad que estoy muy cómodo y me resulta bastante gratificante.
> Hago bastante lo que me da y llevo el tema muy bien.
> 
> Hoy por ejemplo he currado bastante por circunstancias y por que me pongo pero lo he llevado bien y a buen ritmo, y eso que anoche no dormí nada (0,0) y ahora estoy que me caigo. Tengo bastante tirón y de momento me resulta muy entretenido.
> ...



Eres un troll, dinos por favor que te estas descojonando de todos nosotros...


----------



## Hombrelobo (Miércoles a la(s) 7:52 PM)

la_trotona dijo:


> En la empresa donde trabajaba tu padre entrarías por enchufe, y a tus familiares empresarios les entiendo bastante. Si no te pagan las extras, tan sencillo como denunciar para que te paguen.
> 
> Y eos que cuentas (jóvenes o recién llegados mucho peor tratados que veteranos indespedibles) ha sido la tónica en los 80, 90 y principio de los 2000. Claro cuando había trabajadores de sobra por reconversiones y encima cada vez más gente joven al mercado laboral, ahora que el invierno demográfico se va notando, los empresarios se quejan de que no tienen legiones de trabajadores a su disposición, y cuanto el puesto tenga una mínima especialización, peor todavía.



Para nada, tengo mucha experiencia y ya he trabajado en empresas medianamente grandes en puestos de confianza.
La empresa es de un familiar cercano, ya lo dije, creo.

Mi pizza, cabronez!!!


----------



## Hombrelobo (Miércoles a la(s) 7:52 PM)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Eres un troll, dinos por favor que te estas descojonando de todos nosotros...



Te lo juro que no.


----------



## la_trotona (Miércoles a la(s) 7:53 PM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Para nada, tengo mucha experiencia y ya he trabajado en empresas medianamente grandes en puestos de confianza.
> La empresa es de un familiar cercano, ya lo dije, creo.
> 
> Mi pizza, cabronez!!!



Pero si hablaba de otro forero hombre, que reconoció que entró en la empresa de su padre.


----------



## Hombrelobo (Miércoles a la(s) 7:54 PM)

Judah Ben-Hur dijo:


> Vamos que te han dado un despacho, una placa y una palmada en la espalda y ya crees que vas a heredar la empresa?
> 
> Eda gente que críticas tiene mucha más lucidez que tu. Hacen lo MININO dentro de sus funciones porque hoy día se paga lo mínimo en cualquier puesto y nivel y con las subidas del coste de vida trabajar es hacer el tonto cada vez más.
> 
> Eso sin contar el tener que ver como moronegros reciben paguitas, van al gimnasio para ponerse fuertes, aprender MMA y follarse a tu novia/mujer mientras tu lo financias TODO



No, ni me hace falta heredar nada.
Me siento "rico" con lo que tengo y lo que viene pero siempre he sido bastante así


----------



## AlfredHard (Miércoles a la(s) 8:22 PM)

donde yo trabajo es igual. De hecho donde trabajo ni me miraron el curriculum simplemente pedían que tuvieras ganas de trabajar y aprender, y aún así les cuesta encontrar a gente, porque piden un dineral pero luego no quieren asumir las responsabilidades que implica el tener un sueldo alto


----------



## Hombrelobo (Miércoles a la(s) 8:50 PM)

pepeleches dijo:


> Es una indefensión aprendida. Desde que recuerdan, les han hecho merecedores de todo tipo de 'derechos', y se ven frustrados cuando tienen un sueldo bajo y su respuesta es la misma que han dicho por aquí: si tengo un sueldo bajo, aportaré poco.
> 
> Antiguamente se tenía la impresión (equivocada para mi...) que trabajando mucho se mejoraba laboralmente. Y creo que no es exactamente así; para mejorar laboralmente hay que aprender muchas cosas hasta que llegas a un punto o nivel en el que puedas ofrecer más a tu empresa.
> 
> ...



Me ha gustado mucho tu razonamiento.
Trabajar mucho no tiene por qué acabar dando rédito.
No sólo es la calidad de tu trabajo, también es la "suerte" de que te valore quién está en posición de auparte, tus sinergias personales y un largo yo que sé que que se yo.
En mi caso lo tengo claro, he tenido trabajos de todo tipo y sin tener estudios universitarios he sido persona curiosa y me he versado en temas variados sin realmente ser especialista de nada y con una inteligencia que ha agradado a quien tocaba. 
Cada persona tenemos más inteligencia en unos aspectos y menos en otras. La conjunción de cómo se percibe esa inteligencia, tu forma de ser, tu actitud, tu química, tus cualidades varias... Puedes ser muy inteligente en muchos aspectos pero no saber envolverla en otros mejores paños o no tener la sinergia adecuada con quién toca.

Como en todo hay muchos factores, hasta la suerte. El tema está en que si no te labras, si no tienes una actitud, algo de valía para quien tiene la varita estás literalmente jodido.
Pero poco de esto te sirve si no eres trabajador, activo o tienes un buen padrino.
Un vago sin padrinos muy rara vez llega lejos. Una persona activa (incluso errando en muchas ocasiones) se hace ver y dispara sus posibilidades.

La frustración más que una losa es una lápida en vida. La presión genera diamantes.


----------



## Hombrelobo (Miércoles a la(s) 8:51 PM)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> H.
> Recuerdo a un compañero que me dijo "si yo soy temporal para esta empresa, esta empresa también es temporal para mí"
> 
> A veces el problema viene también por ahi



Justamente!


----------



## Hombrelobo (Miércoles a la(s) 8:53 PM)

Bloperas dijo:


> A ver si revienta todo ya. Entonces merecerá la pena del esfuerzo.



Menuda lápida llevas en la chepa.


----------



## Lian (Miércoles a la(s) 8:54 PM)

Labibi dijo:


> Trabajo en un almacén, de lunes a viernes, 9 horas al día. Contrato indefinido de 40 horas. Sueldo 1100€ al mes netos, pagas extra incluidas. Las vacaciones son 15 días en verano y 15 en navidad porque cierra la empresa por descanso, no porque te las cojas tú, ellos deciden cuando te vas de vacaciones.
> 
> La maquinaria antigua, las estanterías son de segunda mano y están todas golpeadas, no hay apenas hueco para maniobrar bien. Si hay que arreglar un palet que se haya caído a 10 metros del suelo lo tenemos que hacer subidos a las pinzas de una apiladora, sin arnés ni nada.
> 
> ...



Mientras saquéis el trabajo de 5 entre 3 no pienses que van a meter a nadie mas, porque la empresa se acaba de dar cuenta (si es que no lo sabía ya...) de que antes había dos personas de mas... y esas son las cuentas que vosotros mismos acabáis de descubrir a los jefes. Estas cosas hay que hacerlas desde el primer día, si entre 5 hacíais 1500 quiere decir que tocabais a 300 cajas cada uno. Ahora si sois 3, serían 900, y de ahi no pasarse. Pero ya habéis demostrado que se pueden hacer 1500 y mas entre 3... es "lógico" que no cojan a nadie para cubrir esos 2 puestos y que en un futuro ni se molesten, porque los jefecillos no piensan en el sobreesfuerzo que hacen los demás, si no en lo que se pueden ahorrar para generar mas beneficio.

Esto pasa en mi trabajo igualmente y la gente no espabila. Hay que trabajar a un ritmo determinado, ni deprisa ni despacio como hacen muchos, ritmo normal, y si el trabajo sale sin que vayas a casa eslomado, es que está bien medido, de lo contrario alguien está haciendo de menos y tu asumiendo el trabajo de ese alguien. Ya lo de estar vigilado por cámaras diría que roza lo ilegal, porque una cosa es que esas cámaras estén siempre apuntando a una zona donde se deja material "goloso" pero sin personal alrededor o que enfoque constantemente (eso si es legal) y otra grabar al trabajador. Alucino con estas cosas...

Pero vamos que, los que trabajan por cuenta ajena sin ser nada y crean que van a heredar o les van a meter en el consejo por hacer unas horas o asumir mas trabajo por el mismo sueldo, es para darles de ostias hasta que sangren las manos, este peril de "trabajador" da mucho asco.


----------



## Hombrelobo (Miércoles a la(s) 8:56 PM)

Típico Catalán Agarrao dijo:


> ¿SMI en un curro de fábrica?
> 
> Dad gracias que podáis cubrir el 50% de los puestos. Si, los chavales de hoy en dia son unos vagos, atontaos y flojos. Los empresaurios siguen siendo unos negreros como siempre.



Más o menos a eso venía mi hilo.

Y si, la mayoría de empresarios te canibalizan, pero siempre hay alguien que busca otras cosas y nunca las va a encontrar en un zombie inoperante.

La actitud no lo es todo pero es mucho. Si la actitud es buena y eres constante estás comprando papeletas y tienes opciones de mejorar.

Si juntas a un caníbal y un vago la película está servida.


----------



## Hrodrich (Miércoles a la(s) 8:57 PM)

Degradación que vosotros habéis permitido y apoyado, PVTOS LANGOSTOS de mierda.


----------



## Hombrelobo (Miércoles a la(s) 8:58 PM)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Tiene tan poco valor que la empresa lo usa como un kleenex de usar y tirar. Y no le deja aprender, mejorar ni ascender. El problema hoy en día es que en una gran cantidad de empresas no hay perspectiva de mejora laboral, por mucho que te esfuerces, y eso frustra desde el primer día.



Tigre frustración y tigre empuje. ¿Cual gana?...

*Al que le das de comer. *


----------



## nief (Miércoles a la(s) 8:59 PM)

Pirro dijo:


> "Bien posicionado pero no a nivel monetario" = Pringado que asume responsabilidades sin sueldo.
> 
> "Formo parte de la empresa a nivel de puesto, confianza, etc...." = Un asalariado más que no heredará el chiringo.
> 
> ...




Llevaba un buen rato pensando lo mismo. 105 thx son testigo de q muchos pensabamos lo mismo


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (Miércoles a la(s) 9:02 PM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Trabajo desde hace unos meses en una empresa en la cual estoy bien posicionado. No hablo a nivel monetario pero formo parte de la empresa a nivel de puesto, confianza, etc. y tengo claro que me voy a jubilar ahí.
> 
> Estoy flipándolo con lo poco que está dispuesta a currar la gente de plantilla, es brutal la pachorra con que la gente se toma el trabajo, da la sensación que les importe una mierda su trabajo a la gente de fábrica hasta niveles inimaginables.
> 
> ...




Es verdad, es que estos jóvenes que no quieren luchar ni esforzarse para tener un trabajao de mierda en una fábrica de mierda. Fíjate tú.

Lo más gracioso de tu post es esa mentalidad de esclavo cuencoarrocista que desprendes sólo con tu primer párrafo :



> "No hablo a nivel monetario pero formo parte de la empresa a nivel de puesto, confianza, etc. y tengo claro que me voy a jubilar ahí."



xDDDDD

En fin. Remeros.


----------



## Hombrelobo (Miércoles a la(s) 9:03 PM)

BUAKAW BANCHAMEK dijo:


> Claro, claro. Explícanos cuanto pagas a tus trabajadores y en qué condiciones los tienes. Y sobre todo, qué expectativas de futuro tienen.



Has pasado del primer post? 

Tampoco es mi empresa aunque estoy muy vinculado y trabajo como si fuera mía.


----------



## Hombrelobo (Miércoles a la(s) 9:05 PM)

Josemiguel3 dijo:


> A mi me lo vas a decir que soy docente    .
> 
> Sí, el panorama es tremendo.



Aquí es donde un joven espabilado debe pensar:"Coñe, eso significa poca competencia".


----------



## Hombrelobo (Miércoles a la(s) 9:05 PM)

BigJoe dijo:


> Que el profesorado de los institutos públicos sea una cámara de eco ideológica no ayuda en nada.



Y esto realmente desmoraliza.


----------



## Carpulux (Miércoles a la(s) 9:06 PM)

Deja de tocar los cojones y paga más.


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (Miércoles a la(s) 9:07 PM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Has pasado del primer post?
> 
> *Tampoco es mi empresa aunque estoy muy vinculado y trabajo como si fuera mía.*





Es obvio que es un trol. Pero reconozco que me lo había tragado.


----------



## Judah Ben-Hur (Miércoles a la(s) 9:07 PM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> No, ni me hace falta heredar nada.
> Me siento "rico" con lo que tengo y lo que viene pero siempre he sido bastante así




Te entiendo. Llevas unos meses y estás que no te lo crees, un puesto de toma de decisiones, mano derecha de los dueños, etc... te han prometido cosas... , yo también he pasado por ahí.... al final terminarás amargado y mal mirado por el resto, por tener que ser encima agradecido y vendido por un salario de mierda mientras haces enriquecer al dueño y toda su familia y olvídate de "lo que viene" Los empresarios te venden la moto para encasquetar mayores responsabilidades, no van a cumplir nada de lo prometido, las cosas o están hechas y firmadas o no existen

Hazme caso, lo sano mentalmente a largo plazo es lo que hacen tus compañeros... esfuérzate por la empresa SOLO si es tuya o de tu padre/madre.


----------



## Hombrelobo (Miércoles a la(s) 9:09 PM)

Caballero de la Tenaza dijo:


> Realidades, no promesas. El cuento de la gran perspectiva de futuro que nunca llega ya lo conozco. A ver si os vais a quedar sólo con los vagos



Si, eso también pasa mucho.

A ver, en una fábrica sin necesidad de conocimiento la única expectativa es mejorar hasta límites bajos.
La pasta siempre se la van a llevar los técnicos, vendedores y poco más.

Haber trabajado antes, cuando forjabas tu actual persona.


----------



## Pirro (Miércoles a la(s) 9:10 PM)

Josemiguel3 dijo:


> Me da ascazo la gente así. Yo he ido a trabajar con 40 de fiebre, imagínate, ni una sola baja he pedido jamás. Y una semana que tuve que ir en muletas, fui a trabajar igualmente. Los alumnos son mi responsabilidad, yo lo veo así.



Ir a trabajar enfermo no tiene nada de heroico, ni de glorioso ni de respetable. Es una indignidad. E ir a trabajar con 40 de fiebre, además toca lo negligente.

Nadie te lo agradece, nadie te lo valora, y para tus alumnos eres sólo un profesor más por el que no derramarían una lágrima si te sucediera alguna desgracia. 

Nadie es imprescindible.


----------



## opinator (Miércoles a la(s) 9:12 PM)

Ese bajón de nivel y actitud se ve también en el ámbito educativo: todo (muy) facilón, sin profundidad, ley del esfuerzo inexistente, protestar por todo, responsabilidad cero, falta de pundonor... 

El país que quieres y tal... Gozando lo cosechado...


----------



## Josemiguel3 (Miércoles a la(s) 9:13 PM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Aquí es donde un joven espabilado debe pensar:"Coñe, eso significa poca competencia".



Efectivamente. El nivel es tan bajísimo, que a poco que un chaval se ponga las pilas, tiene trabajo seguro.


----------



## Hombrelobo (Miércoles a la(s) 9:15 PM)

Nico dijo:


> Cuento esto de modo breve porque aùn no puedo escribir mucho.
> 
> En una vieja "Harvard Business Review" (tendrìa que buscarla para hacer la cita) comentaban el caso de una de las grandes automotrices norteamericanas (Ford?, GM ?) que, presionada por la cada vez mayor competencia europea y japonesa, allà por los 80s tuvo que reorganizarse.
> 
> ...



El error de esa empresa es que debió vender servicios contables en vez de coches 

No es una gran empresa, del máximo al mínimo de personal hay poca diferencia. El problema es tener el mejor personal posible, cosa que también te permite plantearte (y poder) pagar mejor. Si no te lo planteas puedes forjar un buen equipo pero lo irás perdiendo por goteo o por golpes.


----------



## Hombrelobo (Miércoles a la(s) 9:17 PM)

chicken dijo:


> ¿Sin nada de experiencia o más bien de enchufe?



Todo cuenta...
Lo jodido es no tener ningún valor propio, no tienes cartas para jugar.


----------



## Lian (Miércoles a la(s) 9:22 PM)

Pirro dijo:


> Ir a trabajar enfermo no tiene nada de heroico, ni de glorioso ni de respetable. Es una indignidad. E ir a trabajar con 40 de fiebre, además toca lo negligente.
> 
> Nadie te lo agradece, nadie te lo valora, y para tus alumnos eres sólo un profesor más por el que no derramarían una lágrima si te sucediera alguna desgracia.
> 
> Nadie es imprescindible.



Esto ya es por demás, de esos también he visto y son el peor cáncer igualmente. Lo único que consigue este perfil de "trabajadores" es joder mas el mercado laboral. Al trabajo hay que ir sano y al 100%, ni cojo ni con fiebre y mucho menos en muletas... joder, lo que hay que leer. Ya no sabes si son trolls o es que son así de verdad, si es así vaya lastima...

España hace aguas por todos lados, normal que cualquier trabajo sea un suplicio, los propios trabajadores se cargan sus derechos y se imponen mas deberes...


----------



## Josemiguel3 (Miércoles a la(s) 9:22 PM)

Pirro dijo:


> Ir a trabajar enfermo no tiene nada de heroico, ni de glorioso ni de respetable. Es una indignidad. E ir a trabajar con 40 de fiebre, además toca lo negligente.



Jamás insinué que era nada heroico o glorioso, pero sí es la mar de respetable y no tiene nada de indigno, más bien todo lo contrario.

Negligente no es cuando era una mera gripe, no es como si me estuviera muriendo.



Pirro dijo:


> Nadie te lo agradece, nadie te lo valora, y para tus alumnos eres sólo un profesor más por el que no derramarían una lágrima si te sucediera alguna desgracia.



Siento que ese sea su caso. El vivir sin agradecimiento, sin que valoren su trabajo o sin estima alguna tiene que ser durísimo y bastante deprimente. Le puedo asegurar que sí se me agradece, sí se me valora y sí tengo y conservo tras más de una década, profundas amistades con ex alumnos que no sólo agradecieron y valoraron mi trabajo, sino que me han ayudado a nivel personal en múltiples ocasiones y forman parte de mi círculo de confianza.



Pirro dijo:


> Nadie es imprescindible.



Cierto, aunque unos son más prescindibles que otros. Del mismo modo que de algunos se olvidan y de otros no.


----------



## Hombrelobo (Miércoles a la(s) 9:27 PM)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Eso es lo q veo la gente ya no se mata. Hace lo justo para sobrevivir en ese puesto pq no son gilipollas.
> Se matan los mamadous y ahmed pues no.



Curiosamente el tío que más curra de la planta es un chaval árabe, un chaval joven y un encanto de persona.
El siguiente es del este de Europa y el 3ro español.

La verdad es que los 3 son de puta madre, no solo como currantes.


----------



## Hombrelobo (Miércoles a la(s) 9:31 PM)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> El motivo es sencillo. A la gente el trabajo no le cubre sus necesidades. Ante la falta de expectativas, la imposibilidad de tener un piso, o de tener familia, a la gente se la suda todo. Si encima pagan una mierda y cometen mas abusos, mas puntos se van sumando.
> 
> Los pollavieja habeis tenido mejor suerte con el trabajo, porque habeis enganchado curros estables que os han permitido desarrollaos y prosperar. Los que tenemos menos de 40 solo hemos comido subcontratacion, paro, precariedad y mierda a paladas.
> 
> ...



Cambiar de curro cada 2x3 desmotiva un cojón. No te deja imaginar un futuro estable.


----------



## Morototeo (Miércoles a la(s) 9:35 PM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Curiosamente el tío que más curra de la planta es un chaval árabe, un chaval joven y un encanto de persona.
> El siguiente es del este de Europa y el 3ro español.
> 
> La verdad es que los 3 son de puta madre, no solo como currantes.



En españa hace 30 o 40 años, nosotros currabamos como esa gente.. ahora la gente esta agilipollada.. Pon a un chaval de estos de España de los moviles, a coger tomates, o broculi, con lluvia, con sol, o lo que sea, y no dura ni un dia.. Mi generacion, hace 30 y 40 años, cogiamos los tomates a mano, en pleno verano, y se luchaba para ver quien cojia mas cajas de tomates... Eso ha sido siempre un español de verdad, un currante.. como lso que emigraron a EEUU, a Alemania, o a Francia. Ahora solo emigran ingenieros, y algun camarero que no aguanta 3 dias en un restaurante. Pero el hambre cambiara todo.. tiempo al tiempo.. la genetica la tenemos, solo hace falta que se junten lso astros, y para poder comer algo, haya que trabajar, entonces veras que cojones tenemos los españoles.


----------



## Pirro (Miércoles a la(s) 9:41 PM)

Josemiguel3 dijo:


> Jamás insinué que era nada heroico o glorioso, pero sí es la mar de respetable y no tiene nada de indigno, más bien todo lo contrario.
> 
> Negligente no es cuando era una mera gripe, no es como si me estuviera muriendo.



Pues no, tampoco es respetable ni hay atisbo de dignidad en esa conducta. 

Y toca lo negligente porque con 40 grados de fiebre nadie está en plenas facultades para desarrollar sus funciones y además, si trabajas en contacto con otras personas las expones a la mierda que tú puedas estar pasando. 




> Siento que ese sea su caso. El vivir sin agradecimiento, sin que valoren su trabajo o sin estima alguna tiene que ser durísimo y bastante deprimente. Le puedo asegurar que sí se me agradece, sí se me valora y sí tengo y conservo tras más de una década, profundas amistades con ex alumnos que no sólo agradecieron y valoraron mi trabajo, sino que me han ayudado a nivel personal en múltiples ocasiones y forman parte de mi círculo de confianza.



Comprensión lectora y contextualización, profesor. 

No he dicho que nadie valore tú trabajo, *he dicho que nadie valora que vayas a trabajar enfermo*. Creo que es sumamente fácil de entender. Hacer eso no te hace ni más profesional, ni más competente ni haces del mundo un lugar mejor. 

Al contrario, da una imagen pésima que sólo transmite o bien una situación de explotación laboral o bien una muy baja autoestima

Y esas amistades, pues eso, amistades. Si mañana la doblamos a lo sumo nos lloran padres, hijos, puede que hermanos, puede que la pareja y quizá algún amigo. Para el resto del entorno social será un "oh, que pena" y a los quince minutos seguirán con sus quehaceres sin derramar una gota.


----------



## Morototeo (Miércoles a la(s) 9:58 PM)

CADAdiasoy+RICO! dijo:


> La genética y los cojones Españoles los veremos cuando por fin acudamos todos al Congreso de los Diputados a pedir explicaciones más detalladamente.



Para eso no hay cojones.. todavia


----------



## fede35 (Miércoles a la(s) 10:02 PM)

El "trabajo" (si se puede llamar asi) asalariado es una gran estafa, y todavia gente quejandose que la gente no rema,


----------



## Alvarogbest (Miércoles a la(s) 10:06 PM)

Los que decís que se paga poco, en mi empresa gente sin estudios en 28.000 nada más entrar de lunes a viernes sin noches y da igual, la gente cada vez peor


----------



## AlfredHard (Miércoles a la(s) 10:20 PM)

Alvarogbest dijo:


> Los que decís que se paga poco, en mi empresa gente sin estudios en 28.000 nada más entrar de lunes a viernes sin noches y da igual, la gente cada vez peor



¿de que es esa empresa?


----------



## Sotomonte (Miércoles a la(s) 10:21 PM)

Morototeo dijo:


> En españa hace 30 o 40 años, nosotros currabamos como esa gente.. ahora la gente esta agilipollada.. Pon a un chaval de estos de España de los moviles, a coger tomates, o broculi, con lluvia, con sol, o lo que sea, y no dura ni un dia.. Mi generacion, hace 30 y 40 años, cogiamos los tomates a mano, en pleno verano, y se luchaba para ver quien cojia mas cajas de tomates... Eso ha sido siempre un español de verdad, un currante.. como lso que emigraron a EEUU, a Alemania, o a Francia. Ahora solo emigran ingenieros, y algun camarero que no aguanta 3 dias en un restaurante. Pero el hambre cambiara todo.. tiempo al tiempo.. la genetica la tenemos, solo hace falta que se junten lso astros, y para poder comer algo, haya que trabajar, entonces veras que cojones tenemos los españoles.



Sí, pero antes no se permitían las chorradas de todo tipo que había en vuestra época o estaba muy mal visto.

Y no creo que pasemos hambre (En España tenemos suerte aún con eso) y si llega a sudecer me atrevo a decir que los cojones se convertirán en una guerra interna/conflictos diarios/muertes diarias... vamos rollo cualquier país latinoamericano.

Ah, y hablo de españoles hartos de todo. No cuento la etnia ni los inmis o sus hijos, esos antes invaden de verdad el país y se lo reparten.

Todo ha cambiado.


----------



## DVD1975 (Miércoles a la(s) 10:23 PM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Curiosamente el tío que más curra de la planta es un chaval árabe, un chaval joven y un encanto de persona.
> El siguiente es del este de Europa y el 3ro español.
> 
> La verdad es que los 3 son de puta madre, no solo como currantes.



Ya tiene que salir el tipico..conozco un ahmed y mamadou que es currante nini.ni no.
2 currantes contra el 70 por ciento viviendo de remeros jajaa


----------



## auricooro (Miércoles a la(s) 10:27 PM)

serie de netflix dijo:


> hoy en el trabajo con las bromitas (hay mucha charo) de que porque no tengo novia
> 
> yo con toda la hipocresia bromeando y tal porque como les dijera lo que pienso me vetaban
> 
> ...



Por qué no tienes novia?
Porque sois todas unas putas.


----------



## Libistros (Miércoles a la(s) 10:38 PM)

opinator dijo:


> Ese bajón de nivel y actitud se ve también en el ámbito educativo: todo (muy) facilón, sin profundidad, ley del esfuerzo inexistente, protestar por todo, responsabilidad cero, falta de pundonor...
> 
> El país que quieres y tal... Gozando lo cosechado...



Nadie se va a esforzar por nada porque no existe la motivación para hacerlo: actualmente, el que lucha no gana y nadie va a hacer caso de lo que diga cualquier Charo random o Paco ídem porque su capacidad para infundir algo diferente al asco es nula. Si no hay proyecto de vida y futuro, ¿para qué molestarse? Por eso lo más importante para un pueblo siempre es su sistema moral, incluso aquellos que son bastante deficientes y asquerosos son mejores que la nada absoluta en que se encuentra España porque, como ya se sabe, de la nada, nada surge.

Si cuando empezó todo esto se hubiera evitado coquetear con el nihilismo más absoluto ahora no estaríamos en situación de "Derribos Arias" pero eso cuesta y no es "cool" ni divertido, jijijajearle a la vida es mucho mejor, dónde va a parar.


----------



## Caballero de la Tenaza (Miércoles a la(s) 10:39 PM)

Remero premium dijo:


> Esperemos que algún día pongan el despido gratuito (pp en la próxima legislatura) y se pueda echar a la calle a todos los de la generación del 70 de forma gratuita



Para que haya despido gratuito tiene que haber paro bajo y salarios decentes, sin eso, con nuestros empresarios, todos los mayores a la calle por caros, no por ineptos. No puede ser que en este país cambiar de empresa suponga volver a empezar en el último escalón, por eso los empleados se aferran a puestos mierdosos


----------



## Hombrelobo (Miércoles a la(s) 10:41 PM)

Me había ido al sobre pero como no puedo dormir voy a desarrollar mínimamente este post en las dos partes que veo. Creo que definira bien y sencillo como veo las cosas. Está cortado pero integró (es empalmable)



Dj Puesto dijo:


> Ya lo ha dicho otro forero pero que esperas que se maten a trabajar por migajas sin futuro? Con 1k neto jamás se van a poder independizar, tener casa propia, hijos... no están disfrutando la vida ni proyectando al futuro, la están sobreviviendo y dejando que pase. Bastante que trabajan y no ponen el cazo,...



No, espero que trabajen con interés para ganar más de 1k



> ...el día que se den cuenta que les sale más a cuenta quedarse en el sofá de papi viendo Netflix..... Es totalmente normal la falta de motivación en esos casos.



Y aquí la negatividad, le hemos dado de comer al tigre pesimista y depresivo.

Evidentemente esto no es una ciencia exacta, también dependemos de nuestro entorno laboral .
Si has abonado la semilla del interés en la empresa apropiada podrás mejorar y ganar más, evidentemente como operario no te vas a llevar 3k pero quizá si 1,5k. Una vez tus básicos cubiertos esos 500 lereles de más son mucha leña (500*14 = 7000€ para tu vida extra). Abonar esto no es labor de un día, requiere constancia

Si no la has abonado o lo haces en una empresa estéril te quedas en 1k si o si. La putada es que hay mucha empresa yerma.

Básicamente la historia va así. Y si, la suerte también influye pero si no abonas ni con suerte pasas de 1k.

La mentalidad (se traduce en actitud) no lo es todo pero es una parte importantísima.

Las empresas deberían buscar al currela que quiere 1,5k

*Las cifras son orientativas, podríamos estar hablando de 0,85k a 2k 

Pretender llegar a tu escalón alto sin dar ni chapa es una absurdez extrema.
La cultura del esfuerzo da fruto en mayor o menor medida, si te esfuerzas y nunca subes entonces plantéate ir a otro lado a ver qué tal va.

La lotería no le sale al que no compra.
Tampoco sale a todos en la misma medida.


----------



## Hombrelobo (Miércoles a la(s) 10:46 PM)

Culozilla dijo:


> Te diré que hace años, en una entrevista de trabajo la de RR.HH me preguntó tímidamente (porque sabía que era ilegal) si yo salía mucho de fiesta y bebía. Le dije que no. Suspiró aliviada y me pidió perdón por la pregunta. A las 2 horas ya estaba contratado.



Yo fumaba porros y bebía, lo he hecho muchos años pero no afectando al trabajo (en exceso).
Lo que no puedes es ser porrimus maximus y querer llegar a alguna meta.

Fumo a sako, bebo a sako y me van a hacer encargao "por qué yo lo valgo".


----------



## Hombrelobo (Miércoles a la(s) 10:48 PM)

Y en las comidas de empresa se bebe lo justito...

Bueno, yo algo más que me ponía simpático sin pasarme


----------



## la_trotona (Miércoles a la(s) 10:52 PM)

Morototeo dijo:


> En españa hace 30 o 40 años, nosotros currabamos como esa gente.. ahora la gente esta agilipollada.. Pon a un chaval de estos de España de los moviles, a coger tomates, o broculi, con lluvia, con sol, o lo que sea, y no dura ni un dia.. Mi generacion, hace 30 y 40 años, cogiamos los tomates a mano, en pleno verano, y se luchaba para ver quien cojia mas cajas de tomates... Eso ha sido siempre un español de verdad, un currante.. como lso que emigraron a EEUU, a Alemania, o a Francia. Ahora solo emigran ingenieros, y algun camarero que no aguanta 3 dias en un restaurante. Pero el hambre cambiara todo.. tiempo al tiempo.. la genetica la tenemos, solo hace falta que se junten lso astros, y para poder comer algo, haya que trabajar, entonces veras que cojones tenemos los españoles.



O a lo mejor emigran mucho más si sigue la UE.


----------



## Josemiguel3 (Miércoles a la(s) 11:09 PM)

Pirro dijo:


> Pues no, tampoco es respetable ni hay atisbo de dignidad en esa conducta.



Dejémoslo en que tenemos opiniones opuestas, no hay problema.



Pirro dijo:


> Y toca lo negligente porque con 40 grados de fiebre nadie está en plenas facultades para desarrollar sus funciones y además, si trabajas en contacto con otras personas las expones a la mierda que tú puedas estar pasando.



Coincidió con clases teóricas magistrales. Contenidos que puedo dar perfectamente con 38 y 40 de fiebre, no sólo porque he dado esos contenidos más de 1000 veces (literal, no metafóricamente), sino porque no expuse a nadie a nada debido a la distancia física con el alumnado.



Pirro dijo:


> Comprensión lectora y contextualización, profesor.



En lenguaje escrito pueden haber confusiones si no se marca correctamente el concepto de forma separada. Espero me entienda.



Pirro dijo:


> No he dicho que nadie valore tú trabajo, *he dicho que nadie valora que vayas a trabajar enfermo*. Creo que es sumamente fácil de entender. Hacer eso no te hace ni más profesional, ni más competente ni haces del mundo un lugar mejor.



Ahora que usted se ha expresado con mayor concreción sí es prístino, pero discrepo en la valoración del esfuerzo. En cualquier caso, son opiniones diferentes y huelga decir que si usted es de tal opinión, no le voy a convencer de lo contrario. 



Pirro dijo:


> Al contrario, da una imagen pésima que sólo transmite o bien una situación de explotación laboral o bien una muy baja autoestima



Pues ni lo uno ni lo otro, hace usted valoraciones y apreciaciones subjetivas y saca conclusiones personalísimas que no son extrapolables ni a la experiencia de otros ni a una generalidad de casos. Donde usted ve una imagen pésima, otros valorarán el sacrificio, y donde usted vea baja autoestima otros verán amor y pasión por su trabajo. Y esto es una mera apreciación, igual de válida que la que cada uno pueda dar desde su subjetividad.

En cualquier caso, está bien contrastar opiniones. Nunca es tiempo perdido y siempre se aprende algo.



Pirro dijo:


> Y esas amistades, pues eso, amistades. Si mañana la doblamos a lo sumo nos lloran padres, hijos, puede que hermanos, puede que la pareja y quizá algún amigo. Para el resto del entorno social será un "oh, que pena" y a los quince minutos seguirán con sus quehaceres sin derramar una gota.



He vivido entierros de compañeros con una miríada de ex alumnos llorando a moco tendido, visitas de esos ex alumnos a la familia del fallecido, recreaciones en vídeos, fotos, recuerdos, canciones compuestas en honor del fallecido, regalos a la familia, manualidades, hasta tatuajes en recuerdo del mismo. No voy a entrar en terreno personal porque me parece un ejercicio innecesario, dejémoslo en que, tampoco puedo quejarme.

Aquí vuelve usted a hacer una apreciación personal adjudicándose una generalidad que, huelga decir, no lo es. La figura del docente, cuando marca al alumnado, deja huella.


----------



## Labibi (Miércoles a la(s) 11:44 PM)

Lian dijo:


> Mientras saquéis el trabajo de 5 entre 3 no pienses que van a meter a nadie mas, porque la empresa se acaba de dar cuenta (si es que no lo sabía ya...) de que antes había dos personas de mas... y esas son las cuentas que vosotros mismos acabáis de descubrir a los jefes. Estas cosas hay que hacerlas desde el primer día, si entre 5 hacíais 1500 quiere decir que tocabais a 300 cajas cada uno. Ahora si sois 3, serían 900, y de ahi no pasarse. Pero ya habéis demostrado que se pueden hacer 1500 y mas entre 3... es "lógico" que no cojan a nadie para cubrir esos 2 puestos y que en un futuro ni se molesten, porque los jefecillos no piensan en el sobreesfuerzo que hacen los demás, si no en lo que se pueden ahorrar para generar mas beneficio.
> 
> Esto pasa en mi trabajo igualmente y la gente no espabila. Hay que trabajar a un ritmo determinado, ni deprisa ni despacio como hacen muchos, ritmo normal, y si el trabajo sale sin que vayas a casa eslomado, es que está bien medido, de lo contrario alguien está haciendo de menos y tu asumiendo el trabajo de ese alguien. Ya lo de estar vigilado por cámaras diría que roza lo ilegal, porque una cosa es que esas cámaras estén siempre apuntando a una zona donde se deja material "goloso" pero sin personal alrededor o que enfoque constantemente (eso si es legal) y otra grabar al trabajador. Alucino con estas cosas...
> 
> Pero vamos que, los que trabajan por cuenta ajena sin ser nada y crean que van a heredar o les van a meter en el consejo por hacer unas horas o asumir mas trabajo por el mismo sueldo, es para darles de ostias hasta que sangren las manos, este peril de "trabajador" da mucho asco.



Hay cámaras en todos los pasillos, son fijas y enfocan a los productos que hay en las estanterías de ambos lados. Lo curioso es que más que tenerlas "por si roban", las tienen para mirar qué estás haciendo, si das muchas vueltas en un mismo sitio, si te tiras mucho rato en un mismo pasillo, si hablas por el móvil o le usas... Vamos, que están más para grabar a los trabajadores que para pillar posibles cacos.

Obvio que si el trabajo de 5 lo podemos sacar entre 3 no van a meter a nadie más hasta que no sea estrictamente necesario. Soy consciente de que si quiero puedo hacer más, si mi media diaria está en 4 pedidos, sé que dándome más prisa y centrándome más puedo hacer 6. Que lo haga un día porque no queda más cojones y así evito pringar al resto vale, pero diariamente como los jefes quieren pues no. Además en mi empresa en cuanto tienes un día, que por X o por Y te ha cundido más, a partir de ese momento tienes que hacerlo igual o mejor aún, y si vuelves a lo anterior es que estás haciendo el vago o no trabajas lo suficiente.

Por eso yo intento mantenerme en una línea de trabajo continua, sin pasarme mucho ni por encima ni por debajo. Si quieren rendimiento que empiecen por invertir en su propia empresa para mejorar la calidad de trabajo de todos. Muchos empresarios hacen eso, un día crean una empresa y lo único que cambia a lo largo del tiempo son los empleados que trabajan allí, el resto está igual que cuando se inauguró. Las ganancias las invierten en sí mismos o en otros negocios nuevos, pero en lo que les dio de comer y ha estado funcionando desde el primer día se olvidan rápido.

Si tuviéramos algún tipo de incentivo que nos motivase a trabajar más, como una comisión por pedido realizado por ejemplo, otro gallo cantaría. ¿Pero deslomarme yo diariamente para seguir cobrando lo mismo o no tener ni siquiera beneficio alguno? Va a ser que no. Que remen fuerte y rápido aquellos a los que les gusta tragar lefa de empresaurio, o los que se creen que van a heredar la empresa el día de mañana. El menda rema lo justo y necesario para el sueldo que le dan y las condiciones laborales en las que trabaja.


----------



## mike17 (Jueves a la(s) 12:04 AM)

PODENCO dijo:


> No es cuestión de sueldo. Una cosa es un tio de 40 años que lleva más de una década currando y está harto de remar para nada, y otra cosa es ver a gente que se va incorporando al mercado laboral y ya llega sin ganas y sin fuerzas. Esto último se debe a la vida entre algodones desde que se es joven.
> 
> Yo he tenido a gente joven ganando 1.600€ en 12 pagas, que para ser gente sin responsabilidades está muy bien, tocándose el ombligo todo el día y al final tener que echarlos.
> 
> Es cierto que en España trabajar duro es de tontos porque somos un país diseñado para mediocres en donde nadie se puede salir de la media, pero lo que ocurre con las nuevas generaciones no tiene que ver con las condiciones del país sino con haberse acostumbrado a tenerlo todo por la cara.



Efectivamente; no es el sueldo que también , es la actitud; yo también he trabajado con chavales de 24 años y 1900 palotes en 12 pagas y son algunos unos gandules. En referencia al sueldo; ya lo he dicho antes varias veces. Pagan una miseria; unas veces para ser competitivos y otras por que sino lo haces tu lo harán otros. Una amiga trabaja en un despacho de abogados en los madriles; 1400 euros porque está empezando; paga 700 de alquiler; echad cuentas. Hoy día las únicas carreras que te garantizan un cambio de estatus social son las sanitarias; medicina y odontología tras una fuerte inversión inicial y veremos. Pero especialmente la primera. Que hacen las facultades de Letras llenas de alumnos?. Pues eso. Que joven se sube a un camión y recorre Europa como transportista? ; han cambiado los valores y eso se refleja en el mercado laboral. A todo ello le sumas una inflación por las nubes, que echando horas de trabajar no te saca de la pobreza. El euro+IVA+Vivienda; el combo perfecto. Pero es la actitud lo fundamental; yo sin cargas familiares no me quedaba en España.


----------



## pacopalotes (Jueves a la(s) 12:14 AM)

A OSTIAS POR UN PUESTO DE POLLERO


Bienvenidos al hilo donde 2500 aspirantes a remero pollero se dejarán la vida y la dignidad por 600 euros brutos. Cada aspirante deberá pasar duras pruebas para intentar ser el afortunado y conseguir que los demás caigan antes. Una vez conseguida la primera fase, la temporada dos se centrara en...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (Jueves a la(s) 12:51 AM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Has pasado del primer post?
> 
> Tampoco es mi empresa aunque estoy muy vinculado y trabajo como si fuera mía.



Te reviento.


----------



## Hombrelobo (Jueves a la(s) 4:44 AM)

Sotomonte dijo:


> Ahora los jovenzanos te respondemos:
> 
> -En mi caso he trabajado poco por mil situaciones personales (de las que no hace falta hablar) pero lo he hecho gratis. Sí, gratis. Muy contentos, trabajador, me esforzaba. No me cogieron. Venga pues, al menos aprendí.
> Y no eran pocas horas al día eh.
> ...



Buenos días, 
Trabajar gratis no lo hagas nunca, es de tontos. Si trabajas y no te pagan sencillamente te han estafado, huye. De verdad hace falta explicar eso?

Si estudias una carrera en que pagan poco, como enfermería, tampoco esperes cobrar mucho ¿Que esperaba tu hermana?. Es que ella ha buscado eso, está cobrando lo de un currela sin formación.

Joder, es que habéis nacido con la programación estropeada.

Voy 15 min tarde sobre mi horario pero te he leído y me parece aberrante ver que no te enteras. Lo siento.

Mira, en mi primer curro con 17 años me pagaron 14000 pelas y a los de 19 años les pagaron 45000. A ellos los tiraron y a mí me querían que continuara... El mismo día que vi lo que cobraba me piré.

De verdad hace falta explicar eso?. Lo flipo.


----------



## Hombrelobo (Jueves a la(s) 4:48 AM)

Entonces ya hiciste tú curro para ser funci.
Y el horario que te he dicho viene con esa pausa del almuerzo. Es como el tuyo (a las 15:20 en realidad).
Los convenios son por horas/año, si curras menos minutos curras más días.


----------



## Lukatovic (Jueves a la(s) 4:59 AM)

El esfuerzo se lleva sin pagar demasiado tiempo en este país, y ya la gente lo hemos interiorizado.


----------



## Hombrelobo (Jueves a la(s) 5:24 AM)

Pom dijo:


> Habeis probado poner incentivos por produccion y no ir a "calentar la silla"?
> No se lo que fabricais, pero suponte que hacen normalmente 10 al dia, el que haga mas de 12 se puede ir media hora antes por ejemplo, o el que haga mas de 12 todos los dias del mes tiene un bono de X euros o algun dia libre.



Algo de eso habría que hacer pero tampoco es una fabricación que facilite estimar producción por qué es muy variada y se hacen lotes de productos distintos durante el día.
Precisamente acaban de negociar una variación en las condiciones de las extras y han llegado a un acuerdo a la primera y parece que han quedado muy contentos. Ayer a última hora se les oía cantar y reír las últimas horas del curro (la sección de buenos currantes).


----------



## Hombrelobo (Jueves a la(s) 5:25 AM)

Remero premium dijo:


> Esperemos que algún día pongan el despido gratuito (pp en la próxima legislatura) y se pueda echar a la calle a todos los de la generación del 70 de forma gratuita



Me parece aberrante tirar a nadie sin nada de un día para otro.


----------



## Hombrelobo (Jueves a la(s) 6:21 AM)

hightower dijo:


> A 2022, 14.000 euros bruto año es una REPUSITIMA MIERDA, se va a partir el lomo SPM por esa limosna. 30.000 tampoco es para tirar cohetes, a partir de ahi pueden pensar en vivir con cierto desahogo (sin lujos) según dónde vivas y tus circunstancias personales. Hay una percepción absolutamente errónea con los salarios en España, que de facto, levan mas de 20 años estancados en términos nominales, no digamos relativos.



Hombre, si vas a pagar 30k al primer Nini que venga a rascarse los cataplines en una fábrica cierras en cerocoma.
Si quieres ganar 30k el primer día sal con una buena carrera el n⁰1 de tu promoción.
14k ha dicho refiriéndose a mi 1er post. No son brutos, son netos y en realidad son sobre 15k netos.
Sobre 1k netos (1050) al mes + 2 pagas + 1 gratificación por campaña son sobre 15k netos.
Y luego las extras.

Es que queréis no saber distinguir entre cartón y plástico pero cobrar 2,5k...


----------



## Pichorrica (Jueves a la(s) 7:04 AM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Buenos días,
> Trabajar gratis no lo hagas nunca, es de tontos. Si trabajas y no te pagan sencillamente te han estafado, huye. De verdad hace falta explicar eso?
> 
> Si estudias una carrera en que pagan poco, como enfermería, tampoco esperes cobrar mucho ¿Que esperaba tu hermana?. Es que ella ha buscado eso, está cobrando lo de un currela sin formación.
> ...



Que enfermería pagan poco? Si es la mejor carrera en relación esfuerzo/sueldo que hay.


----------



## Können (Jueves a la(s) 7:14 AM)

serie de netflix dijo:


> yo tengo 30 años estaba de operario en la empresa
> 
> me hacen fijo
> 
> ...



Huye de ahí si puedes.


----------



## Sotomonte (Jueves a la(s) 9:20 AM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Buenos días,
> Trabajar gratis no lo hagas nunca, es de tontos. Si trabajas y no te pagan sencillamente te han estafado, huye. De verdad hace falta explicar eso?
> 
> Si estudias una carrera en que pagan poco, como enfermería, tampoco esperes cobrar mucho ¿Que esperaba tu hermana?. Es que ella ha buscado eso, está cobrando lo de un currela sin formación.
> ...



Sí a ver, es que muchos como mi hermana, mi amigo y yo fuimos estudiantes/currantes ingenuos de chavales estafados con el lema que aprendimos desde críos: "Esforzaos, dadlo todo y os recompensarán, avanzaréis en la vida".

En mi caso sólo fue una vez y fue una gran hostia que me hizo despertar (como otras muchas posteriores) y me las sé todas con los curros hispanistaníes con 27 tacos.

Mi hermana todos los días de su vida se caga en enfermería y en la universidad de mierda, literal. Di que en unos años puede llegar a cobrar 2000€, pero cuando tenga 35-40. Encima a reciclarse continuamente y soportar cursillos e investigaciones a miles incluso trabajando.

Y así estamos la mayoría a día de hoy, con un cabreo que te cagas y pasando de todo a la mínima.

No fue nuestra culpa.


----------



## chicken (Jueves a la(s) 10:00 AM)

Remero premium dijo:


> Esperemos que algún día pongan el despido gratuito (pp en la próxima legislatura) y se pueda echar a la calle a todos los de la generación del 70 de forma gratuita



¿Para sustituirlos por jóvenes ingenuos y dóciles que cobren lo justo para pagarse las copas de los fines de semana y comprarse de vez en cuando un nuevo aparato electrónico? Si la gente ya huye de la privada como de la peste (algo completamente normal con los empresarios que tenemos por aquí, con mentalidad caciquil o mafiosa e ínfima productividad), con esa idea de bombero sólo se lograría que hubiese colas kilométricas para pedir el Ingreso Mínimo Vital.

Por cierto, que los palilleros no son tan mirados con el dinero cuando enchufan a sus familiares y amigos en puestos a medida (es un claro ejemplo de su espíritu mafioso).


----------



## Morototeo (Jueves a la(s) 2:11 PM)

Sotomonte dijo:


> Sí, pero antes no se permitían las chorradas de todo tipo que había en vuestra época o estaba muy mal visto.
> 
> Y no creo que pasemos hambre (En España tenemos suerte aún con eso) y si llega a sudecer me atrevo a decir que los cojones se convertirán en una guerra interna/conflictos diarios/muertes diarias... vamos rollo cualquier país latinoamericano.
> 
> ...



si siguen jodiendo la ganaderia, el campo, los animalista.. igual que el tema de la caza, veremos si pasamos hambre o no.. En Francia estan acojonados con el tema de la peste porcina, con la gripe aviar (recuerda que estas enfermedades tambien se pueden soltar... como hicieron los americanos en cuba...) si pasa algo de esto, y encima los animalistas consiguen cerrar las macrogranjas, veremos de donde comemos... Ni pollo, ni cerdo, ni ostias.. Y como sigan con la mierda de joder la agricultura, no hacer mas pantanos, o como siga la sequía, lo mismo... Si si algunos podrán comer, pero a precio de HORO. TENEMOS UN gran problema con los politicos, muy grande.. y hablo de todos los partidos, el tema agenda 2030, y el animalismo, ha cuajado bien, parecen que son gente mas guay, lo mismo en la educación lo estan imponiendo a marchar forzadas.. Para mi este es el gran problema.


----------



## Morototeo (Jueves a la(s) 2:16 PM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Buenos días,
> Trabajar gratis no lo hagas nunca, es de tontos. Si trabajas y no te pagan sencillamente te han estafado, huye. De verdad hace falta explicar eso?
> 
> Si estudias una carrera en que pagan poco, como enfermería, tampoco esperes cobrar mucho ¿Que esperaba tu hermana?. Es que ella ha buscado eso, está cobrando lo de un currela sin formación.
> ...



Con lo facil que es trabajar para uno mismo.. eso si, hace falta estudiar la jugada bien, crear un puesto de trabajo viable... La libertad de trabajar cuando quieras, no tiene precio.. Eso si, si eres bueno, y te gusta lo que haces, trabajaras hasta fines de semana. Yo a los jóvenes, del foro les daría un consejo.. en ver de mirar tantas mierdas de criptomonedas, de la guerra, o del covid... Entrar en foros, donde den buenas ideas de emprendimiento...


----------



## Bernaldo (Jueves a la(s) 2:32 PM)

Morototeo dijo:


> si siguen jodiendo la ganaderia, el campo, los animalista.. igual que el tema de la caza, veremos si pasamos hambre o no.. En Francia estan acojonados con el tema de la peste porcina, con la gripe aviar (recuerda que estas enfermedades tambien se pueden soltar... como hicieron los americanos en cuba...) si pasa algo de esto, y encima los animalistas consiguen cerrar las macrogranjas, veremos de donde comemos... Ni pollo, ni cerdo, ni ostias.. Y como sigan con la mierda de joder la agricultura, no hacer mas pantanos, o como siga la sequía, lo mismo... Si si algunos podrán comer, pero a precio de HORO. TENEMOS UN gran problema con los politicos, muy grande.. y hablo de todos los partidos, el tema agenda 2030, y el animalismo, ha cuajado bien, parecen que son gente mas guay, lo mismo en la educación lo estan imponiendo a marchar forzadas.. Para mi este es el gran problema.



harina de grillos y carne sintética de Vilguéis... si es que el "plan B" ya lo tienen, la cuestión es si les vamos a dejar efectuar o no

llevo lustros advirtiéndolo en el foro --> NO PODEMOS DEJAR QUE TERMINEN CON NUESTRA GANADERÍA EXTENSIVA, y los cultivos tradicionales, incluídas semillas no patentadas/patentables


----------



## Sotomonte (Jueves a la(s) 2:32 PM)

Morototeo dijo:


> Con lo facil que es trabajar para uno mismo.. eso si, hace falta estudiar la jugada bien, crear un puesto de trabajo viable... La libertad de trabajar cuando quieras, no tiene precio.. Eso si, si eres bueno, y te gusta lo que haces, trabajaras hasta fines de semana. Yo a los jóvenes, del foro les daría un consejo.. en ver de mirar tantas mierdas de criptomonedas, de la guerra, o del covid... Entrar en foros, donde den buenas ideas de emprendimiento...



Yo cotilleo desde hace un par de años, pero montar un pequeño negocio necesita ya de por sí una base económica anterior, colchón asegurado por si acaso, y encima curras el doble que un asalariado para pagar las pedazo cuotas de mierda (que han hecho para cargarse a los pequeños empresarios)

Ah, y depende qué sectores y estudios tengas, porque no es lo mismo un electricista, electromecanico, un cerrajero o un albañil/pavimentador que un químico (mi caso) informatico (conocidos), jardinero etc.


----------



## Sotomonte (Jueves a la(s) 2:40 PM)

Morototeo dijo:


> si siguen jodiendo la ganaderia, el campo, los animalista.. igual que el tema de la caza, veremos si pasamos hambre o no.. En Francia estan acojonados con el tema de la peste porcina, con la gripe aviar (recuerda que estas enfermedades tambien se pueden soltar... como hicieron los americanos en cuba...) si pasa algo de esto, y encima los animalistas consiguen cerrar las macrogranjas, veremos de donde comemos... Ni pollo, ni cerdo, ni ostias.. Y como sigan con la mierda de joder la agricultura, no hacer mas pantanos, o como siga la sequía, lo mismo... Si si algunos podrán comer, pero a precio de HORO. TENEMOS UN gran problema con los politicos, muy grande.. y hablo de todos los partidos, el tema agenda 2030, y el animalismo, ha cuajado bien, parecen que son gente mas guay, lo mismo en la educación lo estan imponiendo a marchar forzadas.. Para mi este es el gran problema.



Pienso igual, encima la agroganadería es el otro gran sector económico del país (porque la industria y la investigación son inexistentes) 

Lo de la sequía es un excusa del "cambio climatico"

Hay mucho cómplice nacido en España dispuesto a arrastrar al resto mientras sus amos comen chuletones, juegan al golf y van en jets.


----------



## Morototeo (Jueves a la(s) 2:40 PM)

Sotomonte dijo:


> Yo cotilleo desde hace un par de años, pero montar un pequeño negocio necesita ya de por sí una base económica anterior, colchón asegurado por si acaso, y encima curras el doble que un asalariado para pagar las pedazo cuotas de mierda (que han hecho para cargarse a los pequeños empresarios)
> 
> Ah, y depende qué sectores y estudios tengas, porque no es lo mismo un electricista, electromecanico, un cerrajero o un albañil/pavimentador que un químico (mi caso) informatico (conocidos), jardinero etc.



Si eres químico, te puedes ganar la vida de Puta madre...Hay muchos sectores donde podrías darle caña.. muchos. Pero eso si, necesitas inversión... eso esta claro.


----------



## Morototeo (Jueves a la(s) 2:47 PM)

Sotomonte dijo:


> Pienso igual, encima la agroganadería es el otro gran sector económico del país (porque la industria y la investigación son inexistentes)
> 
> Lo de la sequía es un excusa del "cambio climatico"
> 
> Hay mucho cómplice nacido en España dispuesto a arrastrar al resto mientras sus amos comen chuletones, juegan al golf y van en jets.



Dan caña a la caza, porque es lo mas facil.. Hasta el tio ese el Frank de la jungla, se ha dado de cuenta, que quitar la caza puede ser un gran error, ya que la caza regula mucho el medio ambiente.. Imaginaos un país lleno de jabalíes, 5 o 10 millones de jabalíes, llevando enfermedades de un sitio a otro.. o millones de conejos arrasando campos de cultivo.. Pero estos hijos de puta, hasta de que las gallinas pongan huevos se quejan. Yo creo que muchos de los politicos que hacen estas leyes tienen mano en otro tipo de empresas, si no no le encuentro sentido... 
habéis leído lo de los tíos de la OCU?? pues lo mismo de los politicos. vete a saber tu, si tienen .. pongo enlace de los de la OCU.. AQUI TODO TIOS QUE ESTA EN PUESTOS, MIRA PARA EL.. ley que sale, tienen que sacarle partida. hijos de puta 








Cuatro directivos de la OCU tienen intereses empresariales y políticos


El máximo dirigente de la OCU es socio del presidente de DKV Seguros




www.merca2.es


----------



## Sotomonte (Jueves a la(s) 3:26 PM)

Morototeo dijo:


> Dan caña a la caza, porque es lo mas facil.. Hasta el tio ese el Frank de la jungla, se ha dado de cuenta, que quitar la caza puede ser un gran error, ya que la caza regula mucho el medio ambiente.. Imaginaos un país lleno de jabalíes, 5 o 10 millones de jabalíes, llevando enfermedades de un sitio a otro.. o millones de conejos arrasando campos de cultivo.. Pero estos hijos de puta, hasta de que las gallinas pongan huevos se quejan. Yo creo que muchos de los politicos que hacen estas leyes tienen mano en otro tipo de empresas, si no no le encuentro sentido...
> habéis leído lo de los tíos de la OCU?? pues lo mismo de los politicos. vete a saber tu, si tienen .. pongo enlace de los de la OCU.. AQUI TODO TIOS QUE ESTA EN PUESTOS, MIRA PARA EL.. ley que sale, tienen que sacarle partida. hijos de puta
> 
> 
> ...



La caza tiene mala fama porque aquí somos pobres pero muy modelllnos... y la caza es de "catetos de pueblo" (lo he leído y oído muchas veces) 

Tengo un familiar cazador que encima se deja un pastón en el coto. 

En USA ya hay plaga de cerdos salvajes y otros bicharracos de ahí, nos llevan ventaja en gilipollismo _guay_.

Joder con la OCU, y mira que he leído un montón de números desde que era chavalillo.

Las élites de este país son escoria, de verdad, se salvan cuatro y los que se han ido hartos.


----------



## la_trotona (Jueves a la(s) 3:34 PM)

Morototeo dijo:


> Dan caña a la caza, porque es lo mas facil.. Hasta el tio ese el Frank de la jungla, se ha dado de cuenta, que quitar la caza puede ser un gran error, ya que la caza regula mucho el medio ambiente.. Imaginaos un país lleno de jabalíes, 5 o 10 millones de jabalíes, llevando enfermedades de un sitio a otro.. o millones de conejos arrasando campos de cultivo.. Pero estos hijos de puta, hasta de que las gallinas pongan huevos se quejan. Yo creo que muchos de los politicos que hacen estas leyes tienen mano en otro tipo de empresas, si no no le encuentro sentido...
> habéis leído lo de los tíos de la OCU?? pues lo mismo de los politicos. vete a saber tu, si tienen .. pongo enlace de los de la OCU.. AQUI TODO TIOS QUE ESTA EN PUESTOS, MIRA PARA EL.. ley que sale, tienen que sacarle partida. hijos de puta
> 
> 
> ...



El problema no es que sean unos sinvergüenzas y hagan leyes delirantes, el gran problema es que hay unos cuantos anormales que están de acuerdo en esas burradas, ese es el problema.


----------



## la_trotona (Jueves a la(s) 4:16 PM)

Sotomonte dijo:


> Yo cotilleo desde hace un par de años, pero montar un pequeño negocio necesita ya de por sí una base económica anterior, colchón asegurado por si acaso, y encima curras el doble que un asalariado para pagar las pedazo cuotas de mierda (que han hecho para cargarse a los pequeños empresarios)
> 
> Ah, y depende qué sectores y estudios tengas, porque no es lo mismo un electricista, electromecanico, un cerrajero o un albañil/pavimentador que un químico (mi caso) informatico (conocidos), jardinero etc.



Químico y miras que está mal el trabajo, aquí un ingeniero químico que sabe hace ya unos cuantos años cuanto estudiaba la carrera, e incluso antes en los 80 y 90 tenía muy complicada la colocación, como han dicho por aquí alguna vez, es un sector complicado de entrar, eso sí una vez entras no está mal. Y lo de que con oficios tienes trabajo, también se lleva diciendo desde hace unos cuantos años, antes de que entrases al colegio, y sigue siendo cierto. El que se mete en la universidad desde hace 20 años sabe que tiene pocas probabilidades de trabajar en su campo en la mayoría de los casos.

Pero vamos, si de verdad quieres trabajar de químico, dale al alemán, mirar en alguna universidad alemana curos o máster (allí son gratis) con muchas prácticas, métete en ese curso y a por ello, mientras tanto pues a trabajar en el maravilloso mercado laboral, en hostelería necesitan gente aunque sean condiciones de mierda.

Y respecto a España, la gran mayoría de gente que sé que trabajó en el sector era por el enchufe, el famoso enchufe, luego bastante gente en aquella época hacía cursos de calidad y se metían en eso, creo que ahora está más saturado.

Sobre ponerte una empresa, los casos de éxitto que conozco es de gente que llevaba tiempo en el sector, conocían como se trabajaba y además tenían contactos, no antes de unos cuantos años, sin conocimiento del sector, ni de broma ni siquiera consultora paco, para eso se necesitan contactos que se hacen con el tiempo.

Y ahora, (me canso de escribirlo, pero bueno), es una grandísimas oportunidad para opsociones como no ha habido desde hace varios lustros, seguramente en cuanto cambien de gobierno corten el grifo, pero de momento hay muchas plazas, seguramente algo de programación habrás dado, mira oposicones de TAI (nivel C1, luego ya asciendes a A2 y A1 con el tiempo por promoción interna), vete a la academia ZBRAIN y a por ello a muerte. Y métete en la cabeza eso. la *AGE (Administración General del Estado)* en su acceso es lo más parecido a la meritocracia que hay en España, esa es la realidad.

Y sobre lo de quitar funcionarios, sí el estado está endeudado, pero antes pueden eliminar todas las contratas exteriores, interinos, incluso laborales temporales a indefinidos, un poco de gente. Y la AGE tiene atribuciones como el ejército y Hacienda entre otras cosas.


----------



## Sotomonte (Jueves a la(s) 5:11 PM)

la_trotona dijo:


> Químico y miras que está mal el trabajo, aquí un ingeniero químico que sabe hace ya unos cuantos años cuanto estudiaba la carrera, e incluso antes en los 80 y 90 tenía muy complicada la colocación, como han dicho por aquí alguna vez, es un sector complicado de entrar, eso sí una vez entras no está mal. Y lo de que con oficios tienes trabajo, también se lleva diciendo desde hace unos cuantos años, antes de que entrases al colegio, y sigue siendo cierto. El que se mete en la universidad desde hace 20 años sabe que tiene pocas probabilidades de trabajar en su campo en la mayoría de los casos.
> 
> Pero vamos, si de verdad quieres trabajar de químico, dale al alemán, mirar en alguna universidad alemana curos o máster (allí son gratis) con muchas prácticas, métete en ese curso y a por ello, mientras tanto pues a trabajar en el maravilloso mercado laboral, en hostelería necesitan gente aunque sean condiciones de mierda.
> 
> ...



Buenos consejos. 

Yo tengo la FP media de Química y voy a por el superior (técnico) empezando este año e intento estar al día con noticias e info nueva.

Tengo un C1 de inglés, estudio autodidacta. A ver que tal el Aleman, solo sé vocabulario basico y el verbo ser/estar/haber y otros sencillos como pronombres.

Sé programación base y ofimatica.

¿Lo del AGE es si me quedo aquí?

Voy a mirar el resto estos días.

Muchas gracias


----------



## la_trotona (Jueves a la(s) 5:15 PM)

Sotomonte dijo:


> Buenos consejos.
> 
> Yo tengo la FP media de Química y voy a por el superior (técnico) empezando este año e intento estar al día con noticias e info nueva.
> 
> ...



Mira.


https://sede.inap.gob.es/tai-2019-ingreso-libre



Echa un vistazo al temario y los ejercicios.

Primera ejericio 80 preguntas (descuenta un tercio si fallas), mínimo un 24, se pasaba con 25 puntos.

Segundo ejercicio son 20 preguntas más prácticas, 6 mínimo y con 9 preguntas aprobabas la oposición.

Vete a Zbrain , la mejor academia y vas justo de tiempo, pero no imposible si le metes mucha caña.


----------



## Sotomonte (Jueves a la(s) 5:28 PM)

la_trotona dijo:


> Mira.
> 
> 
> https://sede.inap.gob.es/tai-2019-ingreso-libre
> ...



Apuntado y descargando.

Quien esté detrás de tu cuenta, mil gracias, de verdad.


----------



## la_trotona (Jueves a la(s) 5:34 PM)

Sotomonte dijo:


> Apuntado y descargando.
> 
> Quien esté detrás de tu cuenta, mil gracias, de verdad.



De nada, espero que te sirva a ti y quien lo lea, a por ello y no caer en el desánimo.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (Jueves a la(s) 5:48 PM)

Palillero hijo de la gran puta tironucable caga hilo de mierda.

De degradación nada: que están mucho más informados que las generaciones anteriores. Si te engañan una vez la culpa no es tuya, pero si te engañan dos veces... Pues eso mismo pero a escala generacional.

Me alegro por las nuevas generaciones, que sigan así


----------



## Frank Grimes Junior (Jueves a la(s) 10:12 PM)

Es lo que tiene tener un paro nivel africano con un mercado laboral tercermundista en el que se pagan salarios de mierda para que despues el estado te robe con impuestos el 70 % de tu salario para darselos a parasitos de mierda que viven de puta madre sin trabajar y mantener chiringuitos y malgastar el dinero en mierda.

Si los jovenes " son vagos" como dice el OP es porque se han dado cuenta que no vale la pena remar en esta mierda de pais y bien que hacen.


----------



## Rescatador (Jueves a la(s) 10:46 PM)




----------



## pepeleches (Viernes a la(s) 7:51 AM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Me ha gustado mucho tu razonamiento.
> Trabajar mucho no tiene por qué acabar dando rédito.
> No sólo es la calidad de tu trabajo, también es la "suerte" de que te valore quién está en posición de auparte, tus sinergias personales y un largo yo que sé que que se yo.
> En mi caso lo tengo claro, he tenido trabajos de todo tipo y sin tener estudios universitarios he sido persona curiosa y me he versado en temas variados sin realmente ser especialista de nada y con una inteligencia que ha agradado a quien tocaba.
> ...



Claro, pero es que la indemnización por despido es una losa para el trabajador porque lo ata a trabajos de los que debería irse rápidamente. 

Y no, no creo que sea suerte. No desde un punto personal, he tenido experiencias muy buenas y muy malas. Pero es como una novia; si con 20 años te casas con una que no aguanta ni su padre, será difícil que salga bien. Seguramente tienes que probar hasta que encuentres la adecuada. 

En ese pasar entre empresas, aprendes muchas muchas cosas. Porque creo que el principal valor que aporta alguien que ha estado en bastantes empresas (y ahí sí que me identifico...) es que conoces muchas formas distintas de afrontar un mismo problema, y será difícil que no puedas aportar. 

Por eso sería imprescindible cortar ese cordón umbilical que todo español tiene con su trabajo fijo. Mientras cree que le está protegiendo, en muchos casos le está atando a una empresa de la que se debería haber ido. Y (peor aún...) puede darle la sensación de que todo el mercado es igual, y no lo es en absoluto. 

Yo pequé de falta de humildad de joven, porque viví los principios de la informática y pensaba que lo que vino de bueno era gracias a mis méritos, luego el mercado me puso en mi sitio. Y con perspectiva veo lo poquísimo que aportaba en comparación a lo que puedo aportar ahora. 

Pero no me arrepiento de ninguno de los trabajos que he tenido, ni del peor. En todos he adquirido algo de experiencia que se va acumulando y en algún momento años más tarde es necesaria. Lo triste es ver a un tío de 50 años que solo sabe hacer lo mismo que con 30. 

Ese efecto no lo conocen muchos jóvenes, creen que por haber estudiado mucho ya tienen un bagaje suficiente como para poder cobrar bien. Ojo, que no es su culpa, como he dicho a mi me pasaba lo mismo. La diferencia es que quizás entonces existía esa cultura del esfuerzo, y aunque no entendías ese mecanismo y lo que aporta la experiencia, currabas porque era lo que se te suponía. 

Ahora es al revés, la sociedad refuerza esa sensación del joven de 'opresión' y lo victimiza. Y eso es horrible para ellos


----------



## pepeleches (Viernes a la(s) 7:53 AM)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> De degradación nada: que están mucho más informados que las generaciones anteriores. Si te engañan una vez la culpa no es tuya, pero si te engañan dos veces... Pues eso mismo pero a escala generacional.
> 
> Me alegro por las nuevas generaciones, que sigan así



Pues yo no. Al revés, siento profunda lástima. 

En la empresa donde trabajo se han hecho bastantes contrataciones los últimos años. Sin ningún requisito de edad. Pues bien, no ha entrado nadie menor de 35 años. 

A las empresas cada vez más, por esa inercia, les compensa menos contratar gente joven. Como les han dado muchos 'derechos', es más rentable pagar bien a alguien con experiencia que apostar por jóvenes que se tienen que formar.


----------



## Kovaliov (Viernes a la(s) 10:25 AM)

Tin Rope dijo:


> Su vida es un infierno, la miseria les arrastra, viven su degradación impávidos, viven en ésas. Es el infierno, me repito, y no, no es una metáfora, es así, "por sus frutos los conoceréis" parafraseando a Jesucristo.
> 
> Su destino es morir en la cama de un frío hospital, con sedantes, pañales y empelados que a su vez viven en su misma condición de inframundo sin sensibilidad ninguna, sin calor humano, probablemente separados totalmente de los suyos. Si ahora mueren así, imagina como morirán la siguiente generación, fruto de ésta.
> 
> ...



Yo me he dedicado durante mucho tiempo a asuntos de acoso laboral dentro de la administración. Todo lo que dices y más lo he sufrido yo y los casos que llevaba. Es señalado por todos los expertos que donde más casos de acoso se da es en la administración por diversos motivos. Podría escribir un libro sobre el asunto pero ya los escribieron mejores Iñaki Piñuel y Marie France Irigoyen.


----------



## Kovaliov (Viernes a la(s) 10:34 AM)

oldesnake dijo:


> Es que el tema está en que dudo que vayamos a recibir pensión, y sobre lo de ahorrar, ahí hay otro problema, y es que no tenéis en cuenta que el dinero es solo un medio de intercambio, a medida que vaya escaseando cada vez mas el petróleo (cosa que he explicado en el cerdonomic 8 si no recuerdo mal), dará igual que hayas ahorrado ya que al no haber producción no podrás consumir. De hecho ahora estamos en una fase de desahorro a base de subidas de tipos + inflación + impuestos, y no vamos a poder hacer nada para impedirlo. Lo de llegar a viejos también tengo dudas, ya que con las pseudo vacunas están eliminando población y dudo que podamos librarnos a la larga. De todas formas otro problema es que ya muchos no quieren ni vivir y se suicidan, ahí tienes los datos del INE sobre suicidios.



El problema del ahorro en el sistema post-breton woods es que los pocos que ahorran lo hacen en dinero falso, por eso desaparece con la inflación y por eso hay inflación. El sistema actual es de dinero deuda e interés compuesto y eso es inviable a largo plazo. Es decir, a corto, porque el largo ya se ha acabado.

En la II guerra mundial, los nazis se dedicaban a falsificar libras esterlinas para dañar la economía británica. Hay varios libros y películas sobre el asunto. En parte financiaron así la guerra. Hoy, todos los estados falsifican su propia moneda.


----------



## oldesnake (Viernes a la(s) 12:43 PM)

Kovaliov dijo:


> El problema del ahorro en el sistema post-breton woods es que los pocos que ahorran lo hacen en dinero falso, por eso desaparece con la inflación y por eso hay inflación. El sistema actual es de dinero deuda e interés compuesto y eso es inviable a largo plazo. Es decir, a corto, porque el largo ya se ha acabado.
> 
> En la II guerra mundial, los nazis se dedicaban a falsificar libras esterlinas para dañar la economía británica. Hay varios libros y películas sobre el asunto. En parte financiaron así la guerra. Hoy, todos los estados falsifican su propia moneda.



Exactamente, además es un sistema que nos esclaviza, lo expliqué en el directo que hice sobre el sistema financiero.


----------



## Xavi Graslei (Viernes a la(s) 12:56 PM)




----------



## la_trotona (Viernes a la(s) 4:18 PM)

pepeleches dijo:


> Pues yo no. Al revés, siento profunda lástima.
> 
> En la empresa donde trabajo se han hecho bastantes contrataciones los últimos años. Sin ningún requisito de edad. Pues bien, no ha entrado nadie menor de 35 años.
> 
> A las empresas cada vez más, por esa inercia, les compensa menos contratar gente joven. Como les han dado muchos 'derechos', es más rentable pagar bien a alguien con experiencia que apostar por jóvenes que se tienen que formar.



Yo conozco en Madrid empresas de informática (una con uan T magenta en su logo) que contratan y siguen contratando jóvenes para poder pagarlos poco, y además incluso en proyectos internacionales. En el sector informático según les merezca la pena pagar o mejores sueldos, al haber necesidad de gente y no tantos postulantes para el empleo, entonces contratan a más gente junior.


----------



## la_trotona (Viernes a la(s) 4:20 PM)

pepeleches dijo:


> Claro, pero es que la indemnización por despido es una losa para el trabajador porque lo ata a trabajos de los que debería irse rápidamente.
> 
> Y no, no creo que sea suerte. No desde un punto personal, he tenido experiencias muy buenas y muy malas. Pero es como una novia; si con 20 años te casas con una que no aguanta ni su padre, será difícil que salga bien. Seguramente tienes que probar hasta que encuentres la adecuada.
> 
> ...



Pero si en le sector informático es de los sectores en España que existe más rotación, en algunas empresas la rotación es brutal. Vamos que la posible indemnización no les frena de cambiar la empresa, si con cierta edad se acaba en una gran empresa con buenas condiciones, lógicamente no se va a mover a no ser que le despidan.


----------



## Tin Rope (Viernes a la(s) 5:39 PM)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Yo me he dedicado durante mucho tiempo a asuntos de acoso laboral dentro de la administración. Todo lo que dices y más lo he sufrido yo y los casos que llevaba. Es señalado por todos los expertos que donde más casos de acoso se da es en la administración por diversos motivos. Podría escribir un libro sobre el asunto pero ya los escribieron mejores Iñaki Piñuel y Marie France Irigoyen.



Yo no les he leído. Te digo yo que mi caso es excepcional, ya he olvidado los detalles más escabrosos, afortunadamente los he olvidado para bien, ni guardo rencor siquiera. Me alegro de haberme ido de ese antro de esclavos y gente miserable. Me da lástima. Ahora veo los acontecimientos con cierto punto de perspectiva más amplia. En su momento quería morirme (literal). Ni sería el único, fue en el ámbito de la "benemérita" para que te hagas una idea del nivel de fanatismo y contraste.

Si escribo un libro yo, si tuviera bagaje para hacerlo, ganas y llamara a ciertos contactos, sobretodo para refrescar acontecimientos, no le haría sombra ninguno de los que citas, perdón mi presuntuosidad.(se dice así?).

Si no me pegué un tiro es que me protegió Dios, o terminé empastillado(en el psicólogo y psiquiatra me las recetaron) y las descarté, le eché pundonor y rompí todo mi pasado a todos los niveles. Afortunadamente tuve éxito y ahora disfruto otra existencia más placentera y reconfortante. Era el infierno. Apenas asomo mi memoria y me entra vértigo del nivel de maldad que encierra la "benemérita".

En ese cuerpo hay mucho chalao, vividor, cuentista, apesebrado, el que se cree que hereda la empresa, trepas,etc, hay todos los perfiles menos el de gente sana diría. Alguno haylo, muy pocos y todos sufren, con la cabeza bajo tierra como avestruces, con resignación, y el tiempo mella su antiguo honor. 
Luego hay algunos puestos específicos donde se junta "el hambre con las ganas de comer", ahí estaba yo. 

No es que yo fuera malo, más al revés, simplemente mi espíritu de hacer bien, de no transigir, de no pelear para tomar ventajas y posicionamiento en la "política corporativa", etc es que los "que mandan", y no precisamente los de arriba, que ellos estaban en otro ecosistema aparte del que también sé, pero es diferente cuando te toca los expedientes es que conoces de arriba, pero para ellos es como una cadena de montaje, te "fusilan" y ya. Con las orejas gachas, incluso sabiendo que es pura venganza, que no es justo, pero rellenan y listo.
En las alcantarillas de ese cuerpo es donde se guisa el bacalao, ahí no se admite la disensión, el que se mueve es mal visto, hay apercibimientos por otras cosas, como toques, tú sigues en tu dinámica, los hay que no sabemos movernos en algunos ambientes de miseria y ruina moral, y nos vienen palos por todos lados.

Estas cosas no tienen comprensión, ni siquiera entre gente con experiencia en la administración, incluso en la guardia pichil mismo, lo que yo viví fue tortura casi. Además yo era muy ingenuo, y más había pasado por la separación de mi ex y algunos problemillas familiares, y aprovecharon para cebarse al más puro estilo "a perro flaco todo son pulgas". No hay piedad, ni caridad, ni remordimiento. En el cuerpo, está la "cartilla del cuerpo" de tiempos de la fundación del duque de Ahumada, que dice en su primer artículo "el honor es el principal divisa del guardia civil, debe pues, conservarse sin mancha, pues una vez perdido no sé recobrá jamás". Tal cual el artículo, se cumple, no hay uno con honor, y nunca lo recobrarán. Y no es rencor, sino sólo información, conststo lo que vi, alejado ahora de lo personal. Y esto fue hace 7años¿?, más menos. Ahora es más obtuso todavía. 
Bueno, aquí lo dejo. Un saludo


----------



## 121 (Viernes a la(s) 5:50 PM)

Tin Rope dijo:


> Yo no les he leído. Te digo yo que mi caso es excepcional, ya he olvidado los detalles más escabrosos, afortunadamente los he olvidado para bien, ni guardo rencor siquiera. Me alegro de haberme ido de ese antro de esclavos y gente miserable. Me da lástima. Ahora veo los acontecimientos con cierto punto de perspectiva más amplia. En su momento quería morirme (literal). Ni sería el único, fue en el ámbito de la "benemérita" para que te hagas una idea del nivel de fanatismo y contraste.
> 
> Si escribo un libro yo, si tuviera bagaje para hacerlo, ganas y llamara a ciertos contactos, sobretodo para refrescar acontecimientos, no le haría sombra ninguno de los que citas, perdón mi presuntuosidad.(se dice así?).
> 
> ...



De alguien que de coincidir contigo te mandaría: no difames, subnormal


----------



## opinator (Viernes a la(s) 6:18 PM)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> De degradación nada: que están mucho más informados...



Jaja, otro que no se entera.

La *inmensa mayoría* de los jóvenes 15-35 no tiene NPI de muchas cosas básicas. Lo veo a diario. 

Y de eso hay muchos culpables.

Y degradación tienen bastante. Se ve fácilmente para quien tiene un poco de ojo crítico.

Tú mismo...


----------



## Sotomonte (Viernes a la(s) 6:40 PM)

opinator dijo:


> Jaja, otro que no se entera.
> 
> La *inmensa mayoría* de los jóvenes 15-35 no tiene NPI de muchas cosas básicas. Lo veo a diario.
> 
> ...



Sí que es cierto que de mi "rango" de edad (25-35)hay mucho pasota de todo, y los Z que vienen seguido es que no saben ni hablar y andan empanados en su mundo.

Pero los que somos autodidactas, aprendimos de todo (desde informática+ofimática+idiomas hasta trabajos manuales, curros de todo tipo, etc.) seguimos aprendiendo del sector del que estudiamos-practicamos una FP/carrera y nos reciclamos con info y noticias del tema o temas varios, relacionados o no... tampoco es que nos vaya mejor que a ellos. 

Lo digo siempre: La meritocracia o el ser de los mejores no sirve de mucho, y menos en España donde encima te ven hacer de más y se acostumbran o te putean por ser "competencia" o haces tu trabajo y el del enchufado/a de turno. 

Y no te lo agradecen ni te dan más a cambio.

Pero bueno, a seguir como se pueda.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (Viernes a la(s) 6:53 PM)

Hombrelobo dijo:


> Hombre, el sueldo es lo que es, hablamos de entorno a 1K netos en 14 pagas.
> Pero es que hablamos de currelas sin futuro alguno, son puestos de trabajo de producción sin cualificación necesaria. Si quieren más haber estudiao.




Grandísimo argumento.

Quien realice trabajos sin cualificación necesaria, pero en empleos necesarios a fin de cuentas, que cobre lo insuficiente para vivir, y quienes trabajen con cualificación necesaria, aún cuando dichos trabajos no sean realmente necesarios, que puedan vivir la vida loca. 

¿Hace falta argumentar por qué dicho planteamiento lleva al colapso social?


----------



## pepeleches (Viernes a la(s) 8:17 PM)

la_trotona dijo:


> Pero si en le sector informático es de los sectores en España que existe más rotación, en algunas empresas la rotación es brutal. Vamos que la posible indemnización no les frena de cambiar la empresa, si con cierta edad se acaba en una gran empresa con buenas condiciones, lógicamente no se va a mover a no ser que le despidan.



Hace que no soy técnico como 20 años  

Y aparte, todo tiene sus ciclos. Incluso todo lo relacionado con la tecnología. En los 2.000 cuando explotó la burbuja de las .com dejó el sector como un solar. 

Y seguramente los próximos años, sin llegar a ser iguales ni mucho menos, no serán buenos. Las subidas de tipos de interés afectan especialmente a las tecnologías porque hay gran desinversión.


----------



## pepeleches (Viernes a la(s) 8:21 PM)

la_trotona dijo:


> Yo conozco en Madrid empresas de informática (una con uan T magenta en su logo) que contratan y siguen contratando jóvenes para poder pagarlos poco, y además incluso en proyectos internacionales. En el sector informático según les merezca la pena pagar o mejores sueldos, al haber necesidad de gente y no tantos postulantes para el empleo, entonces contratan a más gente junior.



Eso puede pasar en una charcutera, donde lo que se venden son horas de trabajo y no resultados. 

Cuando una empresa necesita resultados, en cualquier trabajo técnico, la diferencia de rendimiento entre un senior y un junior es simplemente brutal. Primero porque el junior no puede tener responsabilidades; pero es que si el trabajo es mínimamente delicado, tiene que ser siempre revisado por un senior, con lo que si su coste es medianamente alto, es imposible que sea rentable. 

Porque el trabajo que saque va a ser de poco valor, su coste está elevado artificialmente, y encima se consumen recursos de alguien que si que cobra bien. 

Cada vez más es imposible cuadrar eso...


----------



## Raulisimo (Ayer a la(s) 3:01 AM)

-"Señoría, no hay más preguntas..."


----------

